# A Merc's Life: Howl of the Carrion King [02]



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2010)

The party makes its way 'round the corner and into the smaller room to the east.

The brightly painted walls of this small chapel, probably meant for personal prayer and reflection, stand out as unusually garish for the otherwise reserved architecture notable elsewhere in the monastery. On the walls, numerous rectangular wooden plates traced in gold filigree depict a strapping warrior - Vardishal - battling creatures of fire, riding a chariot on the wind, and engaging in other acts of noble heroism. It is the same figure depicted elsewhere in the monastery, but the sheer number of images here suggest that this shrine was especially important to the clerics who honored him as a saint of Sarenrae. Perhaps a quarter of the gold plates have been pried away or hacked apart by long-absent vandals.

Opposite the door, dominating a section of the north wall, stands a man-sized statue of the warrior, its face marred by what look like numerous blows from an axe. The statue holds both hands in front of him, bent at the elbow, palms up, as if expecting an offering. Several deep rents from similar axe blows make it clear that someone tried to hack the arms from the statue decades ago, but was unable to do so.

Keeland is standing in front of the statue. "There's something odd about this statue and the shape of the room . . . unless the wall is just especially thick behind it, there's a space back there."


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

[slight time warp]  In response to Tsadok's binding and other help, Houwlou stretches luxuriantly and says, "Mmmmm, thank you, kind sir!  Well, since everyone seems to be intent on further exploration, I would be remiss if I let you continue on without your dutiful and able ranger in the lead."  Houwlou then eats a few bites of his rations, drinks some water, and pronounces himself as ready as he'll ever be to cntinue.[/time warp]

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Something for those of you more versed in magic than I to consider. Only a portion of the obviously valuable plates on the wall have been taken. The statue looks as if it has been in a fight. Is it possible that this icon can defend the treasures here? Tread carefully my friends." He considers the pose of the statue and continues, "Maybe making some sort of offering allows access to a special chamber beyond. Now what sort of offering would be appropriate..." 

OOC: Knowledge check?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2010)

Keeland searches his prodigious memory, but cannot recall anything of Vardishal's preference for offerings.

However, Aodhan's keen eyes spot a pattern of scrapes in the floor that seem indicate the statue pivots to the side.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2010)

Harnrey pulls out a gold coin from his pack and places it in the right upturned palm.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 16, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok search's his memories for any recollection of a Vardishal.

knowledge roll (1d20=11)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2010)

The coin looks really pretty in the battered hand of Vardishal, but the statue does not move. Tsadok doesn't recall any more of the Saint than has already been recounted by the others.


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Well, this is a fine state of affairs in which we find ourselves -- giving coin to statues and reading walls.  Hmmmm...."  The gruff Olcán looks impatient, but his friends have come to realize that this is just his way of expressing frustration.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 17, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Keeland searches his prodigious memory, but cannot recall anything of Vardishal's preference for offerings.
> 
> However, Aodhan's keen eyes spot a pattern of scrapes in the floor that seem indicate the statue pivots to the side.




As Keeland shares this information, Tsadok will try and move the statue along the pivot point.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2010)

The strapping young man shrugs his shoulders, steps up to the statue and wraps his long arms around it. He grunts as he puts his weight into the effort, and the statue slowly pivots clockwise, revealing a flight of stairs leading down.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> The coin looks really pretty in the battered hand of Vardishal, but the statue does not move. Tsadok doesn't recall any more of the Saint than has already been recounted by the others.




Harnrey shrugs, removes the coin and places it back in its pouch.He steps aside as Tsadok walks up and forces the statue with brute force. He show a great amazement as the statue is able to be moved. smiling he says "Well done Lad!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 17, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> The strapping young man shrugs his shoulders, steps up to the statue and wraps his long arms around it. He grunts as he puts his weight into the effort, and the statue slowly pivots clockwise, revealing a flight of stairs leading down.




OOC - Are the stairs right under the statue?  As in the statue was covering them but now is not?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Very nicely done Tsadok. But before we venture into the depths, I believe there is still yet a chamber up here off the south hall we haven't explored. I would not like to leave some threat behind us..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2010)

Scotley said:


> "Very nicely done Tsadok. But before we venture into the depths, I believe there is still yet a chamber up here off the south hall we haven't explored. I would not like to leave some threat behind us..."





"That would be wise."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Are the stairs right under the statue?  As in the statue was covering them but now is not?




OOC: The statue hid an opening in the wall, through which you access the stairs. It is placed in it's 'closed' position on the map.


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"I agree with Keeland.  We should close off the staircase again, for now, since we have discovered the secret of it, and resume our exploration of the above-ground portion.  (After all we don't want something else to creep down there, or, worse, creep OUT of there!)  Ideallly, I would like to have a good bit of rest before we venture below, if that can possibly be arranged."

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 18, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok gives little chuckle, shrugs his shoulders and moves the statue back to it's original position.  "I think we should clear this level as well and I too would like to rest a bit before we continue, that big bug really did a number on me and I'm still having a tough time breathing."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2010)

The party makes its way back down to the South Hallway, and soon finds itself standing outside the unopened door.

OOC: Any preparations before someone opens it up? Who's the hardy soul to try the door?


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 18, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> The party makes its way back down to the South Hallway, and soon finds itself standing outside the unopened door.
> 
> OOC: Any preparations before someone opens it up? Who's the hardy soul to try the door?




Tsadok will take a look around the area right next to the door for any possible traps.

OOC - Does the door open away from us?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2010)

" you know. THis stairway will allow us to aboid the mold on the stairway. Until we figure out a way to anethamatize the mold, we would do best to avoid it. I only wish we had a pugwumpi to toss in the mold and see what the results would be."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Tsadok will take a look around the area right next to the door for any possible traps.
> 
> OOC - Does the door open away from us?




The door opens away from you. Tsadok finds no traps on the door or the surrounding area.

[sblock=MikeL]You don't even have to specify he's checking; he gets a free check to notice them as soon as he gets within 10 feet, just like Elves get a free check to find secret doors.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 18, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Well then...Tsadok will try the handle if there is one.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2010)

*Keeland*

Keeland readies his bow and looks on as Tsadok tries the door. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20*    AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02*  ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05

       *Temp CON: 13/15 (-2 HP, -1 Fort saves)

  BAB: 01       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Composite Longbow (MMW)  +5        1d8+1          20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips (4/4)                        First Level (3/3)
    * Detect Magic                        * Cure Light Wounds
    * Light                               * Sleep
    * Mage Hand                           * Summon Monster I
    * Mending
    * Prestidigitation
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 18, 2010)

Aodhan shakes out of his quiet mood and draws his axe, prepared for the worst, he'll stand next to Tsadok in case there's trouble.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry, totally missed the new IC thread[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Here, stand back, Tsadok!  You have done your inspecting duty, now I think it falls to me to re-take point and venture in first, wouldn't you agree?"  The weary and injured Olcán ranger is ready for whatever may come, as his determined, grim expression attests.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2010)

OOC: I'll give this one to Houwlou - maybe he'll toughen up and quit shooting for a '15 minute workday' 

The Olcán steps up and opens the door, and the party peers into the room.

A sagging wooden balcony overlooks this large room, which must once have been the monastery’s library. An overpowering odor of musty, rotting paper and old leather fills the air here, and hundreds of books - most too damaged even to open without destroying them - litter the floors. Empty bookshelves line the walls of both levels.


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2010)

OOC:  Give _which_ one to H, exactly?  He's through whining for the moment and ready to press onward, I guess.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2010)

OOC: I had Houwlou open the door rather than Tsadok.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 18, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Give _which_ one to H, exactly?  He's through whining for the moment and ready to press onward, I guess.




[sblock=ooc]
If he's not Aodhan will give him a little scratch behind the ears. I'm sure he'll keep going after that  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: I had Houwlou open the door rather than Tsadok.



OOC:  Good call, chief, thanks!

[sblock=renau1g]Aodhan causes Houwlou's hind foot to tap out a stacatto beat against the floor.   He says,  "Thanks for the wolf-lovin'!"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2010)

*Keeland*

Moving carefully, Keeland tries to find a way up to the balcony.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

"Harnrey sees the pile of rotted books and says with pain in his voice, "noooo, such a tradgety. The books!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 19, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: I'll give this one to Houwlou - maybe he'll toughen up and quit shooting for a '15 minute workday'
> 
> The Olcán steps up and opens the door, and the party peers into the room.
> 
> A sagging wooden balcony overlooks this large room, which must once have been the monastery’s library. An overpowering odor of musty, rotting paper and old leather fills the air here, and hundreds of books - most too damaged even to open without destroying them - litter the floors. Empty bookshelves line the walls of both levels.




Are there stairs from the balcony down to the floor or is it like the back porch at the lake house?


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Harnrey sees the pile of rotted books and says with pain in his voice, "noooo, such a tradgety. The books!"



"Ach, I feel your pain, my scholarly friend."

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Moving carefully, Keeland tries to find a way up to the balcony.






mleibrock said:


> Are there stairs from the balcony down to the floor or is it like the back porch at the lake house?




There is a ladder , but both ladder and  balcony are rotting and the ladder falls apart in Keeland's grasp as he tests it before his climb.



Leif said:


> "Ach, I feel your pain, my scholarly friend."




Houwlou looks around as he speaks, and his eyes light on an intact book lying half buried in the pile. Stooping quickly, he picks it up - it is entitled _Courts of Stone and Flame_.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Guess we'll need to find a better way to get up there." If there is no indication that any threat is above Keeland will examine the books he can reach for anything interesting.


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Hmmm, 'Courts of Stone and Flame' ?  Here Harnrey, this looks right up your alley," says the Olcán as he hands the book to the arcanist.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Hmmm, 'Courts of Stone and Flame' ?  Here Harnrey, this looks right up your alley," says the Olcán as he hands the book to the arcanist.




Harnrey gingerly receives the book and carefully opens it and starts reading it, standing as close to the glowing bow as possible.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 20, 2010)

[sblock=DM]
How high is the balcony off the ground?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2010)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=DM]
> How high is the balcony off the ground?[/sblock]




The balcony is about eight feet off the ground, and looks to be in about the same condition as the ladder.

Harnry leafs briefly but carefully through the book. It is in excellent condition, and on brief inspection appears to be some sort of treatise on Genies.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 20, 2010)

Aodhan offers his strong back to any who wish to try and jump up to the balcony, he looks at Houwlou and Tsadok as likely climbers.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 21, 2010)

*Tsadok*



renau1g said:


> Aodhan offers his strong back to any who wish to try and jump up to the balcony, he looks at Houwlou and Tsadok as likely climbers.




At 6'2" and 250lbs, Tsadok looks at Aodhan as if he were crazy!


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 21, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Is the balcony good size or small?  Can we see if there is anything up there ie furnishings, books, misc?  Is there a door up there?

"If the balcony is in as bad a shape as this ladder, it wouldn't be hard to bring it to us..."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2010)

No door off the balcony. There's some stuff up there; looks like it, too, is in the same condition as the stuff on the floor.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



renau1g said:


> Aodhan offers his strong back to any who wish to try and jump up to the balcony, he looks at Houwlou and Tsadok as likely climbers.






mleibrock said:


> At 6'2" and 250lbs, Tsadok looks at Aodhan as if he were crazy!



Houwlou also gives Aodhan a disapproving look.  "Olcán don't climb, if we can help it," he says with a sneer.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 21, 2010)

Aodhán just shrugs and will pull out his rope from his pack, and one of his javelins, tying the rope around the throwing weapon. He throws the weapon up into the balcony, hoping it can catch on the handrail, or something else up there. He will give it a testing pull to see if it will support his weight. 

[sblock=ooc]
javelin toss (1d20 3=19) wow nice roll [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2010)

The throw is superbly executed, and he gets the rope around handily. However his weight testing quickly shows that there's no way the balcony will hold anything heavier than a Pugwampi.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 21, 2010)

"Oh, where's a halfling when you need him?" Aodhán laments "Ah well, so shall we go back and try climbing the stairs up?" the abhac asks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2010)

renau1g said:


> "Oh, where's a halfling when you need him?" Aodhán laments "Ah well, so shall we go back and try climbing the stairs up?" the abhac asks.




OOC: All the stairs you've found go down. The balcony here was simply another level of bookshelves. Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 22, 2010)

*Ahhhh*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: All the stairs you've found go down. The balcony here was simply another level of bookshelves. Sorry if that wasn't clear.




OOC - That makes more sense!!

Well, I think that does it for this level right?  What now?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2010)

"Before the useable books are rurther damaged, I would like to set them aside from the rotten books, if possible." 

Harnrey says this while still reading the book in his hands about Genies.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Before the useable books are rurther damaged, I would like to set them aside from the rotten books, if possible."
> 
> Harnrey says this while still reading the book in his hands about Genies.




Further searching of the room proves fruitless - all of the other books are damaged beyond use. Harnry finds the book quite slow going. He's certain it could be very useful, but he'll need to devote some hours to his perusal before gleaning any knowledge from it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2010)

Harnrey sighs in exaspiration after several minutes f parusal of the book on genies. He finally puts it away in his backpack and turns his gaze up to the balcony.









*OOC:*


 are there books on the upper book shelves?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2010)

*Keeland*

The elf rubs his chin considering the situation, "There could be something of value up there, but getting to it will almost certainly cause a collapse of the balcony. Maybe we can come back later with a ladder and a couple of stout poles to brace the balcony long enough for an exploration."


----------



## renau1g (Jan 23, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
So, am I ignorant or did wizards lose their familiars in Pathfinder?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]They now have the option of either bonding a familiar or an object. Harnry took the object.

Check out the Arcane Bond section of the Wizard in the PRD.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2010)

"I have a spell that could reach up there, but I do not know if there is something of value up there, yet"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Only one way to find out. I'm guessing that you'll find one of the least touched parts of the place up there."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2010)

*OOC:*


 so the balcony is 8 feet up ane two people at the base with one on their sholders should give a height of 10 or 12 feet at eyelevel, Right? if wo, maybe harnrey can climb on some shoulders, and then use _mage hand_ to check the books to find recoverable texts! Special note: only books weighing 5 lbs or less.


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"And just whose shoulders did you have in mind, Harnrey?" says the Olcán with a disapproving look.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2010)

"welllll, I was thinking yours and tsadocks?" He does not look like he is going to get approval. His 185 lb frame is not small, but neither is it weak. "I only wish I kenw how to levatate"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 25, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok is more than willing to give anyone a "Boost".  He is also confident he can support any of the other party members if Houwlou is not keen on the idea.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2010)

Harnrey reviews in his mind the mage hand cantrip, then if Tsadoc is ready, he will climb on his sholders and take a look in the balcony.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 25, 2010)

The abhac cleric will offer support to help Harnry up, but his short stature won't support as well next to the tall half-orc. He'll do his best to hold the wizard steady.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2010)

"Thank you every one." 









*OOC:*


 What do I see? What do I see?!!!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2010)

*Keeland*

The elf gladly lends his support to this experiment in gymnastics. He takes a position behind and supports the wizard's lower legs with his hands.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 25, 2010)

*Tsadok*



renau1g said:


> The abhac cleric will offer support to help Harnry up, but his short stature won't support as well next to the tall half-orc. He'll do his best to hold the wizard steady.




OOC - FYI, at this point your characters would not know I am 1/2 Orc.  I only appear as a tall human.

IC - Tsadok provides a very stable platform.

1d20+8=22


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou just sulks and watches.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> No door off the balcony. There's some stuff up there; looks like it, too, is in the same condition as the stuff on the floor.




After a bit of maneuvering and a few false starts, Harnry manages to climb onto Tsadok's shoulders. Keeland and Aodhán make a stable brace, and the young mage manages to stay still long enough to cast his cantrip.

Unfortunately, the books on the second level do indeed prove to be in the same condition as those on the ground floor; that is to say, ruined beyond redemption.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2010)

"Damnation and fire. They are all ruined up here. I am coming doned now"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 26, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok braces for Harnry's climb down.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2010)

Once down Harnrey stands with his arms crossed and the mage hand scratching his head. a look of contemplation is on his face. After a moment he shrugs and says, "I have no ideas as to how to restore these writings. I am sorry to the church of Serenrea (SP?). I cannot think of any way to restore these books with my current knowledge  and skills."


----------



## renau1g (Jan 26, 2010)

"Well, ain't that a shame." Aodhán says, "So should we go see what was under that statue?"  he suggests.

[sblock=mleibrock]
Thanks for the head's up about Tsadok, I'll make sure I keep that in mind[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2010)

"Sounds good to me."


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Finally!  Some action at last."  Houwlou draws his longsword and prepares to lead the way.  "Now how did we get that blasted thing to open, again?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2010)

"I believe it had to be pushed as it had a pivit point."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2010)

You make your way back to the staircase that was concealed by the statue. It's narrow (5 feet) but after a short, steep descent you reach the next level down and the hallway widens to 10 feet. It's dark, but at this point enough light filters down from the open staircase that only the humans among you have difficulty seeing.

There's nothing in the hall that you can see.


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houlwou bravely stalks forward down the stairs and into the hallway, sword and dagger drawn, looking for anything that seems amiss. (please note his perception bonuses in the stat block)

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 27, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will take a lead posistion next to any other member that cares to be by his side up front, maybe Keeland since he is an archer?


----------



## renau1g (Jan 27, 2010)

Aodhán will cover the rear, his axe and shield at the ready.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2010)

Harnrey, being the squishy (an ax wielding squishy, but a squishy none the less) will take the center. He draws a sunrod and smacks the crystal head on a wall and raises it like a torch.


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



mleibrock said:


> Tsadok will take a lead posistion next to any other member that cares to be by his side up front, maybe Keeland since he is an archer?



To Tsdok, Houwlou says, "If you want to walk by my side as  *I*  lead, that's fine, I'd be glad for the company."

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2010)

The mighty Olcán Ranger and the strapping young trapfinder lead the way down the creepy underground passage, and reach an intersection in short order. An eerie silence pervades this cool subterranean funerary network, which must contain the bodies of scores—if not hundreds—of honored worshipers of Sarenrae in shallow niches carved into the walls of the east-west passages. Many of these skeletal remains have been roughly tossed from their niches, and countless bones and skulls line the floor.

[sblock=OOC]I did not put all the bones on the map - just scattered some about to give the idea. The places I put them are areas where they are most concentrated. In any case, they're not showing up very well so you have to look closely.

Because it makes it much simpler, I assumed Aodhán would describe what he sees past the radius of Harnry's sunrod . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou stalks along next to the rogue, letting him choose their path.

"Did I mention that I particularly hate the undead?"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"Creepy"

OOC - Mike, I don't have any idea why there would be Serenrae worshiper's bones here.  Would Tsadok understand this?  Is it a ritual?  Are there any markings with names of those were are seeing?  Does it seem like maybe it was just looted for valuables buried with these followers?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Mike, I don't have any idea why there would be Serenrae worshiper's bones here.  Would Tsadok understand this?  Is it a ritual?  Are there any markings with names of those were are seeing?  Does it seem like maybe it was just looted for valuables buried with these followers?




OOC:

This is the crypt for the monastery above - the monks were entombed here when they died. The condition of the bones makes it clear that they have been disturbed and most likely looted. (Y'all might want to look around a bit though; the looters may have missed something )


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tsadok*

As the group moves through the bones, Tsadok will share what he knows about those that ran this temple were most likely buried here.  

OOC - does it seem odd the number of bones?  How long has this temple been around?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2010)

OOC: Story Arc Clues

The monastery has been around for hundreds of years. From the carvings/statues and the state of the stuff you've found, you figure it's been 20 or 30 years since the monks were driven out.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 29, 2010)

Leif said:


> Houwlou stalks along next to the rogue, letting him choose their path.
> 
> "Did I mention that I particularly hate the undead?"




"Bah, don't worry about them undead, I'll keep you safe" Aodhán jokes



Mowgli said:


> OOC:
> the looters may have missed something )





[sblock=ooc]
THey always do [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2010)

Harnrey will close his eyes briefly and concentrate on his inner sight, then opening his eys he will see what he can 'see'.

(casting detect magic at this time, looking at each alcove for one round.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2010)

The faint glow of magic reveals itself to Harnry's awakened senses - a little comes from the piles of bones at the ends of each wide corridor.

Were you actually walking down the hallways to examine the branches as well?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> The faint glow of magic reveals itself to Harnry's awakened senses - a little comes from the piles of bones at the ends of each wide corridor.
> 
> Were you actually walking down the hallways to examine the branches as well?




I was thinking that maybe hitting the main hall way first, the checking the branches. I may have to modify that method if there is an extensive main hall way.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2010)

OOC:
All righty! You can see what I've described from where the group is standing at the main intersection - just let me know where you're going next.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2010)

*Keeland*

Holding his illuminated bow ready, Keeland gestures south. "Let's see how far down this goes and then check the side passages." He speaks softly and reverently in the tomb.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2010)

"Good Idea. I think i see something magical up ahead, though"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2010)

A quick jaunt further south in the main hallway reveals similar construction to the east and west, and a door to the south. The door has some green mold growing from under and around the edges, but not to nearly the extent as the door and stairwell you encountered on the main level.

Harnry's enhanced vision detects a faint magic aura from the western corridor down here as well.


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou stands ready to lead the party in their chosen direction.  "Alrighty, then, which way now?"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2010)

*OOC:*


 so, I am understanding that there is a magical aura from the east and west corridors at the most northern intersection and from the west corridor at the next intersection, and green mod growing on the south door, right? where is this south door in refrence to the room full of mold on the floor above?







1d20+9=29 

heh, a nat 20. where was that when I needed it most.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> 1d20+9=29




The moldy door down here is 20' below, 15' 06" East and 35' 08" North of the door on the first level. 

Your understanding of the location of the magical auras seems correct. Auras are at the limit of Harnry's Detect Magic spell - they come from as far down the corridors as he can see.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 31, 2010)

*Tsadok*

As Harnry shares with the group that the bones radiate magic, Tsadok will ask of the wizard, "What does that mean?"

As Tsadok begins to correlate the sheer numbers of people that must have serve in Sarenrae's service at this monastery to create these bones, his head begins to reel.  Anger soon begins to boil up from somewhere deep inside.  _Grave robbers...are there any lower forms of life?_  He gains little comfort in knowing he and his friends are bringing the holy place's deserved reverence back to the fore-front.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2010)

Harnrey will spend a full 3 rounds to asses the school and stren\ght of each of the three detected magic auras

Spellcraft checks ...

East:
BBCode
1d20+9=13

West:
BBCode
1d20+9=22

South:
BBCode
1d20+9=28


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2010)

East: Indeterminate
West: Faint Evocation
South: Faint Abjuration


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Perhaps it is foolish of me, but that strange mold continues to make me uncomfortable. I vote we stay away from it and start exploring the side passages now. Perhaps to the east?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Foolish?  Or wise," observes the Olcán.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2010)

"I vote for wise. the location of those steps above might coorospond to the location of that door."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 1, 2010)

"Well, I was going to vote for foolish, but you convinced me Harnry. Alright, wise it is" the abhac laughs


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2010)

You make your way down the southern branch to the west, being careful (at Tsadok's insistence) not to disturb the bones any more than necessary. Careful inspection of the pile at the end reveals a small teak box emblazoned with the holy symbol of Sarenrae. The magic aura comes from within this box.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 2, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will look at the group and ask if they mind if he opens the box emblazened with his deity?  Trusting in his faith that the box will reveal only positive energy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2010)

Inside the box is a wooden holy symbol of Sarenrae on a silver chain and a simple silver brooch. The brooch is the source of the magic aura perceived by Harnry.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2010)

*Keeland*

Keeping an arrow at the ready, Keeland watches behind the group for any surprises.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 2, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Inside the box is a wooden holy symbol of Sarenrae on a silver chain and a simple silver brooch. The brooch is the source of the magic aura perceived by Harnry.




Tsadok will remove both items and hold them for the party see.  Once every has seen, he will place the brooch back in the box.  The holy symbol and chain he places in his open palm, then closes it tightly around the symbol of faith and will begin praying a prayer from his childhood.  His prayer begins as little more than a whisper but as the tears begin to form in the young man's eyes his volume begins to increase until it finally crescendos when he rises and stretches his hands to his sides and is clearly in another place.  The words he prays are not a dialect any of the party understands but it is clear from his actions, he is very passionate about his faith.

When he is finished, his hands fall to his sides, holy symbol and necklace still grasped tightly and all is quiet.  He takes the holy symbol and chain and tucks it under his belt, much as the monks would the rope about their waist.

He then looks about the group nervously, unsure of what their reaction will be to his primal demonstration.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2010)

"Passionate faith That is always good." then Harnrey will attempt to asses the brooch for identification:

1d20+9=23


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey will attempt to asses the brooch for identification.




[sblock=Harnry]You're gonna need to get it from Tsadok and out of the box first . . .[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 2, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will hand the box over.


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou watches Tsadok with a raised eyebrow as he 'performs' his prayer and suchlike.  "Tsadok, I had no idea that you felt that way," he says with a wink.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2010)

[sblock=Harnry]The item is a Brooch of Shielding, fully charged (101)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2010)

"this brooch is quite a handy device.It absorbs the energy from a spell called Missle of force (read:magic missle). It is not continous, but it can absorb quite a lot of damage."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 3, 2010)

"It would be useful if we ever encounter someone you can fire those missiles of force, any idea who could use them?" the cleric asks


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2010)

"I myself can cast them. they are of the arcane school of evocation. The brooch would be advantagious to be worn of any of us."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 3, 2010)

"Well, perhaps if you are the one able to cast them, an enemy who also can cast them may target you for a battle of the magicks. Perhaps you would be the best suited for them" Aodhán suggests.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2010)

Keeland not being particularly faithful himself is nonetheless impressed with the display of emotion. As a performer he wonders if he could match such a thing on stage. He keeps these thoughts to himself and listens to the description of the item. "Most curious. Is it likely the churchmen here counted Evokers amoung their enemies?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2010)

Keeland not being particularly faithful himself is nonetheless impressed with the display of emotion. As a performer he wonders if he could match such a thing on stage. He keeps these thoughts to himself and listens to the description of the item. "Most curious. Is it likely the churchmen here counted Evokers among their enemies?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2010)

"It does seem possible, or why else would they have such an item?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2010)

"My thoughts exactly, why invest power in such a specialized item unless you expected to have need of it?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2010)

"Keeland, to the bewst of your memory c an tell you, is it known what kind of battles werre faught between these powers depicted here in this monistary? And if magical, what school of magic were the battles mainly ued? If they were battles of the arcane typ, evocation would be the most likely school of choice."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Hmmm, an excellent question. Let me see what I can remember..." 

OOC: Knowledge check?


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

The gruff Olcán just waits impatiently for someone to offer to scratch his ears again.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Knowledge check?




Keeland remembers very little beyond what's already been shared by various members of the group. Since Genies were involved it's a good bet that magic was used, and since Evocation is the most commonly used school for direct attacks, it would make sense that it was being tossed around in the battles.

OOC: Actions? Going to go through the other three branches, and if so which one?


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 10, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Keeland remembers very little beyond what's already been shared by various members of the group. Since Genies were involved it's a good bet that magic was used, and since Evocation is the most commonly used school for direct attacks, it would make sense that it was being tossed around in the battles.
> 
> OOC: Actions? Going to go through the other three branches, and if so which one?




Tsadok will defer to Harney for the next hall to investigate.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> You make your way down the southern branch to the west, being careful (at Tsadok's insistence) not to disturb the bones any more than necessary. Careful inspection of the pile at the end reveals a small teak box emblazoned with the holy symbol of Sarenrae. The magic aura comes from within this box.












*OOC:*


 I am a little confused: was this the west branch and on the south side, or the south branch on the west side?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

*decision thyme!*



Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey will spend a full 3 rounds to asses the school and strenght of each of the three detected magic auras
> 
> Spellcraft checks ...
> 
> ...






Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I am a little confused: was this the west branch and on the south side, or the south branch on the west side?





for info purposes only:
[sblock=detect info]


Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey will spend a full 3 rounds to asses the school and strenght of each of the three detected magic auras
> 
> Spellcraft checks ...
> 
> ...






Mowgli said:


> East: Indeterminate
> West: Faint Evocation
> South: Faint Abjuration




[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Let's go east."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 11, 2010)

Moving quickly back to the North and down the East passage, the crew again looks carefully through the piles of bones. Little remains of clothing and accoutrements, but you are able to deduce that some of the bones are those of monks and some would be categorized as 'other than monks' - likely attackers.

At the end of the Northeastern passage is an intact skeleton wearing yellowing leather armor - still in amazingly good shape after all this time - and a dagger that is the source of the magical emanations.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2010)

"i am afraid we will have to disturb this body to remove the armor. It seems the armor and dagger are enchanted"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2010)

OOC: Both the armor and the dagger are magical?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2010)

OOC: Only the dagger radiates magic. The armor is of very high quality, but not magical.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 12, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Scott DeWar said:


> "i am afraid we will have to disturb this body to remove the armor. It seems the armor and dagger are enchanted"




"I think Seranrae would want us to make use of what we find here."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2010)

The wizard concentrates again and says, "Uh, I was worng on something. The dagger is enchanted, the armor is very well made."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2010)

OOC:

The dagger is +1, the armor is Masterwork (Fortified) - meaning that rather than the typical -1 Check Penalty it grants a 10% chance to negate critical or sneak attack damage.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2010)

"Must've been made by the dwarves" Aodhán says proudly, as he looks over the armor with an appraising eye.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2010)

"Dwarves make non metel armor?"



> wearing yellowing leather armor


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2010)

"Bah, we make everything. Just metal inspires us like no other thing on, or rather below, the earth." the cleric replies.

[sblock=ooc]
Making an assumption here. In my home games dwarves are master craftsmen, not just blacksmith's [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Very impressive craftsmanship." Notes Keeland looking at the armor and the dagger. "We may have need of them before we are done. What' now? The opposite hall?" he asks gesturing back the way they came.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2010)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Making an assumption here. In my home games dwarves are master craftsmen, not just blacksmith's [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Correct here as well - while they are the acknowledged masters of stone and metal work, and other races have the reputation for better work with other materials, Dwarves take justifiable pride in everything they craft.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2010)

Somewhat to everyone's surprise, you are not accosted by animated skeletons anywhere in the passages north of the door. The piles of bones down the hall to the North and West give way grudgingly to allow you passage to the end, where Harnry's enhanced sight reveals a mace with a magical aura (it's +1 as well) clutched in a dessicated hand, which is attached to an arm, which is connected to . . . nothing.

[sblock=OOC]The Swag List is up to date.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2010)

"tha would be quite gruesome to leave that nad on that mace, perhaps we better remove t from the amce and leave it with the rest of the , uh, person?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Um, yes," says Keeland, looking a little pale. "Where to now?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2010)

OOC: You've now covered everything obvious that you can get to without trying your luck with the mysterious mold.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2010)

OOC: How long have we been going today? Is it time for a rest to recover spells and hit points?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2010)

OOC:

I have Tsadok at 14/22 HP, Keeland and Houwlou at -2 HP/-1 Fort Save, and Aodhán and Harnry at full HP.

Harnry's used a Magic Missile, I think, but otherwise you've been using only Cantrips.

You got an early start; you've poked your noses into six or eight rooms and been in two fights, then took a casual stroll through most of the Undercrypt. I'd guess it's about noon, and you look to be in great shape to me.

If Keeland rolls well on a Cure Light Wounds for Tsadok everyone will be at close to full HP as well.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2010)

*Keeland*

"My friend, I sense from the way you are walking and favoring that side that your wound pains you. Let me see if I can help." 

OOC: Cure Light Wounds, please roll for mr. DM.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


 the spell usage sounds about right Mowg.Though he used all of his acid darts on the moldy door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2010)

Keeland's healing touch soon has Tsadok feeling better (5 Points restored).


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 13, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Scotley said:


> "My friend, I sense from the way you are walking and favoring that side that your wound pains you. Let me see if I can help."
> 
> OOC: Cure Light Wounds, please roll for mr. DM.





"Oh, it's nothing, I'm OK really!"  Having a tough time admitting weakness to his new friends, Tsadok protests Keeland's offer for healing at first but as Keeland presses on, Tsadok gratefully accepts his healing touch.

"Thank you very much, FRIEND."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 19/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2010)

Healing taken care of, you steel your nerves and approach the door. Nothing seems amiss to Tsadok (other than the mold itself) - no traps are apparent to him.

The door opens easily, revealing what seems to be an enormous laboratory.  Against the north and south walls are two identical daises raised about five feet from the laboratory floor, each accessed by a wide set of curved stairs. Atop each dais is a wide workbench covered in a bewildering series of glass beakers, tubes, alembics, athanors, and other alchemical tools. Some of these containers are filled with a murky green substance.

A massive mold-encrusted basalt table dominates the entrance of the room, flanked by two small tables to the east and west containing surgical tools and sheaves of old parchment. The walls of the subterranean lab were clearly fashioned from the living rock under the monastery, but carefully cut mold-encrusted tiles line the floor, interrupted occasionally by metal drains the size of dinner plates.

OOC: I placed the entire group just inside the door - what ya gonna do?

Map


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2010)

"I think i need to read those papers to see if they say what is going on." Harnrey will wrap a cloth around his mouth and nose and start to advance to the east side table to read the papers there, if no one stops him or speks otherwise.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 19, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"This does not look like Sarenrae sanctioned work to me. Agreed, we need to have a look at those papers."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2010)

Aodhan will follow next to Harnry to keep him outta trouble.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2010)

*OOC:*


 Who is going to keep Aodhan out of trouble?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2010)

The party makes its way across the room, looking around nervously at the mold - not nearly as thick in here as it is on the stairwell and around the doors - and the strange equipment.

Just as Harnry reaches the table against the east wall, two of the patches of mold erupt into action. Once lurches off the floor and up the Wizard's body, and the other launches itself off the massive table in the center of the room and slams into Keeland's face. The bard clutches at the slimy mold but feels it oozing into his nostrils and ears in spite of his best attempts to swipe it away.

Harnry is a little better off. As the mold reaches the level of his chest it rears back and slaps at his chest, but his stout leather armor provides ample protection and he is unharmed.

[sblock=Keeland]Keeland takes 2 points of damage from the slam attack. Please make two Fortitude saves - the first DC 11 and the second DC 18.[/sblock]

Everyone roll initiative, please.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 20, 2010)

*Tsadok*

initiative (1d20+3=15)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 19/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> The party makes its way across the room, looking around nervously at the mold - not nearly as thick in here as it is on the stairwell and around the doors - and the strange equipment.
> 
> Just as Harnry reaches the table against the east wall, two of the patches of mold erupt into action. Once lurches off the floor and up the Wizard's body, and the other launches itself off the massive table in the center of the room and slams into Keeland's face. The bard clutches at the slimy mold but feels it oozing into his nostrils and ears in spite of his best attempts to swipe it away.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 i just knew this was going to happen! 







Inititive:

1d20+2=9

Harnrey yelps as the mold shows its mobility. He looses a light *woosh* of air as the creepy substance slams his protected ches, otherwise he is unaffected.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2010)

*Keeland*

The mold swarms into ears and nose choking Keeland, he is helpless before the onslaught of the mold. He tries to control his rising panic...

OOC: Fort saves DC11/DC18 and initiative respectively (1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=4) 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 18/20*    AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02*  ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05

       *Temp CON: 13/15 (-2 HP, -1 Fort saves)

  BAB: 01       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Composite Longbow (MMW)  +5        1d8+1          20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips (4/4)                        First Level (2/3)
    * Detect Magic                        * Cure Light Wounds
    * Light                               * Sleep
    * Mage Hand                           * Summon Monster I
    * Mending
    * Prestidigitation
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 20, 2010)

Ooc - Scott,  not that it will matter a whole lot but it looks like your initiative should be 5 from a +3 rather than +2.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2010)

OOC: I agree, it is unlikely to matter. You've found an error in Keeland's sheet. He has a 16  dex and the mini stat block is correct at +3, but the main sheet where I looked (right under the saves) before posting says +2. Please fix Mr. DM. So yes, a 5 is the correct init. It also says 'Level 1' at the top of the sheet, but I believe we are now second level aren't we? I'd fix it myself if I didn't think I'd screw up the whole sheet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: I agree, it is unlikely to matter. You've found an error in Keeland's sheet. He has a 16  dex and the mini stat block is correct at +3, but the main sheet where I looked (right under the saves) before posting says +2. Please fix Mr. DM. So yes, a 5 is the correct init. It also says 'Level 1' at the top of the sheet, but I believe we are now second level aren't we? I'd fix it myself if I didn't think I'd screw up the whole sheet.




OOC: Ouch! IC did you wrong this time 

I'm about to make a major overhaul to the character sheets anyway, to make them more user friendly. The pretty ones are cool, and I learned a lot while setting them up, but there's a LOT of code to sift through . . .  Live and learn, right?

Heading out for Caroline's basketball game - I'll get a follow up post done when I get home . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2010)

Keeland reels as the slime mold oozes into his nose and mouth, and his limbs twitch and spasm as an alien intelligence wars with his own for control of his body.

Then his vision clears and he regains control of his extremities. He's aware of a strange 'tickle' in his consciousness, but otherwise feels completely normal.

OOC: Just need Initiative for Aodhan & Houwlou.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 20, 2010)

[sblock=Init]
initiative (1d20 2=19) [/sblock]

Aodhán reacts with lightning speed as the mold attack's his allies


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2010)

*OK, Moving Forward . . .*

[sblock=Initiative Order]
Harnry and Keeland are being attacked by one Slime Mold each - they are actually attached to them.

Aodhán
Tsadok

Slime Mold

Harnry
Keeland
Houwlou
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2010)

*OK, Moving Forward . . .*

[sblock=Keeland, Harnry]The two of you are aware that Slime Molds are immune to critical hits, fire, flanking, mind affecting effects, paralysis, poison, polymorph, sleep, stunning, visual effects.[/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative Order]
Harnry and Keeland are being attacked by one Slime Mold each - the molds are actually attached to them.

(19) Aodhán
(15) Tsadok

(15) Slime Mold

(09) Harnry
(04) Keeland
(UR) Houwlou
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


 just our of curiosity, what does UR mean in the inititive order?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2010)

OOC: UnRolled - Leif's MIA at the moment . . . I got a couple of forwarded e-mails from him, and my understanding was that he got his connection problems fixed up, but he may be to busy to post at the moment.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 23, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Can we grapple them off? Can we hit them without hurting our allies? [/sblock[]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2010)

OOC: A successful attack vs an attached Slime Mold deals half damage to the mold and half to its victim. You may attempt to grapple one in order to remove it from its victim.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 23, 2010)

All who prayed at the altar earlier, please remember your +1 for the bless.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ooc*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: A successful attack vs an attached Slime Mold deals half damage to the mold and half to its victim. You may attempt to grapple one in order to remove it from its victim.




Mike you think grapple is more appropriate than disarm?  Either way, Tsadok will step up and try to either grapple or disarm Keeland's creature.  

attack on slime mold (1d20+5=18)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2010)

OOC: Grapple, because you're actually wrestling with the creature, not trying to take something away from it. 

[sblock=Keeland/Harnry]It's likely that the fact that they're immune to stun damage indicates that any non-lethal attacks will not affect them - so you could grapple them, but you'll have to attack with lethal means to defeat them.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ooc*

I thought about Tsadok's view with this and I think since he thinks not an intelligent creature, he would be Ok with killing it the problems lies in that he has no means to really do that, but if he could get it off his friends maybe the others could.  He is also thinking of lighting the place on fire.

You realize the mold will be at a great disadvantage in a grapple since it has no free hands right?  (If we go strictly by the core rule book anyways)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 19/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2010)

*A funny picture: a wizard grappling*

Harnrey will attempt to grapple the mold off of him

1d20+3=19


----------



## renau1g (Feb 24, 2010)

With Tsadok helping Keeland, the dwarf will move next to Harnry and try to pull off the mold affecting him.

[sblock=ooc]
Grapple (1d20 3=16) (don't know if Aodhán got the +1 from praying or not, I don't think he did... this doens't include that [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2010)

The strength and technique of the party proves too much for the Slime Molds, and they pry away from your bodies and faces easily. Tsadok finds himself holding one of the creatures, and Aodhán the other. The Molds lash out as you grasp them but neither is able to attack successfully.

OOC: SD, you can apply Harnry's roll to an attack or other action if you wish.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2010)

Harnrey speaks forth words of arcane might and power as he summons the element of fire to his hand. he then throws it at the slimemold that had attacked him moments before.

(the attack roll is now a 20, as he uses his dex for this roll instead of strength, however, it drops to 16 due to fireing into combat. it is a *ranged touch attack*.)

1d8=8  "take that" he cries as the fire is flung the short distance


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2010)

Aodhán's fingers are slightly singed as Harnry's bolt of flame engulfs the Slime Mold - it is burned to ash, leaving only the one being held by Tsadok.

[sblock=Harnry]Don't have Harnry's sheet ready to hand - which spell did he use?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2010)

OOC: Can Keeland attack the slime mold being held by Tsadok without risk of hurting him?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2010)

OOC: A cursory reveiw of the Grapple rules reveals no penalties for melee attacking a grappled creature (if he wants to shoot it, of course he'll have to take the standard -4 for using missiles into melee in order to avoid accidentally hitting Tsadok).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2010)

Harnrey looks to Aodhán's singed fingers with an 'oops-sorry' expresion.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2010)

"Ah! By Lonrach's beard, watch it" Aodhán grumbles as he blows on his singed fingers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2010)

"Sorry, My disintigration spell was a little off there." (big toothy grin!)


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 26, 2010)

*Tsadok*

If the mold has form, Tsadok will "squish it"

1d20+3=15


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2010)

*Keeland*

Keeland tries to attack the mold Tsadok is holding with his sword (1d20+2=8), but his caution in not hitting his companion spoils his aim.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2010)

Tsadok's attempt to rend the creature prove ineffective, and Keeland is unable to connect with his sword.

[sblock=OOC]That leaves only Houwlou - I got an email from Leif leading me to believe that he'll be posting something soon . . .

I did mess up with the one Harnry fried, but decided to let it stand. The critters are immune to fire - as both Keeland and Harnry know.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> I did mess up with the one Harnry fried, but decided to let it stand. The critters are immune to fire - as both Keeland and Harnry know.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]yeah, about that. I am guility as you about messing up. sorry 'bout that Mike.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2010)

[sblock=DeWar]NP, David - it's my job to keep up with it . You got a freebie![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=DeWar]NP, David - it's my job to keep up with it . You got a freebie![/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] thanks  for the freebie! [/sblock]

who's turn is it? I lost track!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2010)

The slick moldy mass writhes in Tsadok's grasp, oozing between his fingers and extending tendrils that slap at his face. He twists nimbly and manages to evade the attack.

[sblock=OOC]Slam Attack (1d20-3=-1) Misses.

Action Order
Harnry
Keeland
(Houwlou)
Aodhán
Tsadok
Slime Molds[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2010)

*Keeland*

He tries another swing (1d20+2=5), but seeing those tendrils slap at Tsadok's face causes Keeland's hands to shake with fear at his own recent terrifying encounter with them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Harnrey Drextin*

Harnrey is ill prepared for fast battle and near out of spells. A quick decision proves quicker then what his hands are practiced at doing. He moves, while placing his wand away, and continues moving to draw his battle ax.

His available spells could only harm the pary if he tries to use them.

Move and put away wand

finish moving and draw ax.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Ooc - Mike, how large is this creature?

IC - Since he finds himself in a laboratory of sorts, Tsadok will look for a jar of sorts in which to place the spore filled creature.

Edited post - Tsadok will try and rip the creature in two or more pieces.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2010)

OOC: Slime Molds are size Medium, so roughly man sized. No jars large enough to hold them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2010)

Keeland's swing goes wide as Tsadok's wrestling with the creature carries them in erratic circles. The young rogue's efforts to rend the creature prove fruitless as it simply oozes around his fingers and reforms into a whole.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, Mikey - if you want to do lethal damage you have to either carry a weapon designed for it or take the 'Improved Unarmed Strike' feat. On the bright side, I don't think there are a _lot_ of critters out there immune to non-lethal damage . . .[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Keeland's swing goes wide as Tsadok's wrestling with the creature carries them in erratic circles. The young rogue's efforts to rend the creature prove fruitless as it simply oozes around his fingers and reforms into a whole.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Sorry, Mikey - if you want to do lethal damage you have to either carry a weapon designed for it or take the 'Improved Unarmed Strike' feat. On the bright side, I don't think there are a _lot_ of critters out there immune to non-lethal damage . . .[/sblock]




Ooc - It is what the gm decides and I can disagree mechanics all I want but I know how much of a stickler you are for following the rules to a "T".  Even if it makes no sense.  So, is the creature at least subdued so that the to hit target number for the other players is reduced?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2010)

OOC: Because it is 'Grappled,' it is at -4 to Dexterity (-2 AC). 

[sblock=MikeL]The problem in this case _isn't_ that you can't do damage with your hands. Under normal circumstances, you can do non-lethal damage until the total is more than a creatures current HP, then further non-lethal damage is treated as lethal. So it is, in fact, possible to beat a creature to death with your bare hands even without the proper feats.

The problem _is_ that this particular creature is specifically described as being immune to non-lethal damage, so you can't ever stack up enough for it to turn lethal. Maybe the way its 'intelligence' works it doesn't matter if it loses a few pieces, maybe since it doesn't actually bleed you can't bruise it (bruises are internal bleeding), maybe it's a combination of both or something else I can't think of right off hand.

I think it's _cool_ that you're playing a character who doesn't do lethal damage, and actually sticking with it (though if you eventually get frustrated enough that you want to change that I'll understand). In this case, there just happens to be a real limitation to that decision.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2010)

OOC:  Please put H-Wolf at the bottom of the init order, just like it shows. 

Gratuitous attack sequence for the Olcan, although I don't even know what we're fighting! (1d20+5=17, 1d8+3=10, 1d20+4=13, 1d4+1=4)

Looks like that might be a hit with the longsword, but the dagger misses.


[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2010)

Houwlou snaps too from his examination of the artifacts on the table and realizes the group is under attack (it's only been about 5 or 10 seconds, after all). He springs into the action, snapping his longsword down between Tsadok's hands and cleaving the mold in two.

Keeland reels as a rapidfire series of images slams into his mind - the temple, several battles involving Genies, Efreet and the mortal minions of each, wholesale slaughter of the monks of Sarenrae who used to reside here, and finally an aerial view of the overgrown courtyard garden on the ground level, spiraling down to a very specific spot therein.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 3, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok drops the remaining pieces in his hands and purposefully crushes it beneath is feet as he walks about the room searching for traps and looking closer at the items.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 19/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2010)

Tsadok finds no traps in the room. The various surgical tools and glass apparatus are in a somewhat shoddy state of repair, and much of the parchment scattered about is ruined. However, there are a few pages on the eastern table that are intact. They appear to be alchemical formulae of some sort but Tsadok is unfamaliar with the content and can't make heads nor tails of it.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 3, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Tsadok finds no traps in the room. The various surgical tools and glass apparatus are in a somewhat shoddy state of repair, and much of the parchment scattered about is ruined. However, there are a few pages on the eastern table that are intact. They appear to be alchemical formulae of some sort but Tsadok is unfamaliar with the content and can't make heads nor tails of it.




Tsadok calls to the more magically inclined in the party, "Not sure exactly what this is, but I bet it might be useful to a couple of you."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2010)

*OOC:*


[so the second one is dead?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2010)

OOC: Yup - they're really not very tough (poor AC and HP both). Just immune to a lot of stuff . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Yup - they're really not very tough (poor AC and HP both). Just immune to a lot of stuff . . .




*ahem* like fir3e*



mleibrock said:


> Tsadok drops the remaining pieces in his hands and purposefully crushes it beneath is feet as he walks about the room searching for traps and looking closer at the items.
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> 
> ...




Harnrey smiles at the sight of the 'over Kill' of the moldy slime (or slimy mold) then returns to his aimed task of heading to the table of notes, specificaly the one that tsadok does not.



Mowgli said:


> Tsadok finds no traps in the room. The various surgical tools and glass apparatus are in a somewhat shoddy state of repair, and much of the parchment scattered about is ruined. However, there are a few pages on the eastern table that are intact. They appear to be alchemical formulae of some sort but Tsadok is unfamaliar with the content and can't make heads nor tails of it.






mleibrock said:


> Tsadok calls to the more magically inclined in the party, "Not sure exactly what this is, but I bet it might be useful to a couple of you."




"Yes I am sure. Keeland, can you help Tsadok and we can switch sets of notes and compare information?"

knowledge arcane check:
1d20+10=16
if bless has no effect then it is 15


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2010)

One sheet contains the formula for making _Restorative Ointment_, the other for making _Marvelous Pigments_.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2010)

"What I have here is of more then historical value. How about you Keeland?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2010)

Keeland looks stunned for a moment. His eyes are unfocused and he sways before finally speaking, "I see, I see something...the temple, a battle, no several battles involving Genies, Efreet and their mortal minions, oh the slaughter,  those poor monks of Sarenrae who used to reside here all slain, and now I'm looking down on the overgrown courtyard garden on the ground level, there's something..." He sways again and then looks up ignoring the papers. "The courtyard, I think there is something we need to take a closer look at."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] how delicate are the papers? are they in danger of crumbling to nothing if rolled up and placed in a scroll tube?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Holy crap - DeWarr actually put an OOC in a spoiler! 

The papers will roll and store in a scroll tube and be just fine.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 6, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Keeland looks stunned for a moment. His eyes are unfocused and he sways before finally speaking, "I see, I see something...the temple, a battle, no several battles involving Genies, Efreet and their mortal minions, oh the slaughter,  those poor monks of Sarenrae who used to reside here all slain, and now I'm looking down on the overgrown courtyard garden on the ground level, there's something..." He sways again and then looks up ignoring the papers. "The courtyard, I think there is something we need to take a closer look at."




"and here I'm used to be the ones to see visions." Aodhan says to himself, then speaks up "Very well Keeland, perhaps I can take the point in our merry band? Only if you're done with your papers that is." the Abhac adds

[sblock=ooc]
Aodhan is I think the most healthy so he can lead [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2010)

The wizard starts rummaging through his belongings when he exclaims, "Crap! I forgot to get a scroll tube. Any one got one that we can use to place these papers in for now?"

[sblock=ooc for mowgli]  pffffft! just don't pass out from shock. [/sblock]

[sblock=ooc General ] How embarressing! I just checked my character sheet and I just discovered that I do not have a tube, map or scroll [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2010)

His voice sounding strangly distant, Keeland says, "I'll look at the papers later...I think this could be a matter of some interest in the courtyard. Please lead on Aodhan." The Elf gathers his bow and makes ready to follow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2010)

You make your way back up the stairs (via either exit - the door to the west does indeed open on the mold covered stairway you discovered on the ground level).

As you near the courtyard a sensation of excitement comes over Keeland. Once at the entrance he is drawn inexorably to a particular spot near the center of the overgrown garden, where he feels an almost overwhelming urge to dig.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Come help me dig. I think there will be something here."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 7, 2010)

"C'mon Houwlou, this should be right up your alley" Aodhán jokes, but offers to join in.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

With a snarl toward the cleric, Houwlou will drop to all fours and begin digging, flinging the dirt in Aodhán's general direction. [sblock=ooc][/sblock]

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2010)

You set to with a will and in fairly short order Houwlou's claws scrape metal. A bit more digging unearths a metal box some 6½ feet in length, 2 feet in width and 6 inches deep.

[sblock=Keeland]As the digging progresses you find yourself growing more and more excited, and by the time the box is uncovered you are _almost_ overwhelmed with the desire to get to what's in it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2010)

Harn will join in useing the flat of his ax blade to scrape dirt.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 7, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will hoist the box from the earth and place it on the ground.

OOC - Mike, from your description this sounds like it might be a coffin of sorts, is that what we think?

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 19/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2010)

OOC:
 I don't know - is it what you think?
Seriously though, it's only two feet wide and six inches deep so it'd have to be something skinny inside.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2010)

[sblock=mowgli, don't have anothor heart attack! ooc]
like a quarter staff or a bow?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2010)

The box is plain metal, unadorned. The lid is hinged along one of the long sides, latched on the other but there is no lock.

Harnry thinks it's about the right size to hold a quarterstaff, or possibly a longbow given the two foot width.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2010)

" Ya know, If I were to hide a strong or important magical item, it would be very much like this. i would even go as far as to say that you could easily fit a quarterstaff or two, or with a bit less ease you can fit a long bow and some arrows. But not any more then that."









*OOC:*


 yes, I know there is a slight bit of embellishment there! {/ooc]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2010)

*Keeland*

Eager to see what's inside, Keeland takes a moment to chant out a brief spell. He vision changes slightly as his gaze takes in the magical as well as the mundane world. 

OOC: Detect Magic


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2010)

[sblock=Keeland]The box does not radiate magic. The urge to open the box is getting stronger, as is the feeling of excitement.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Would you folk quit dithering around and open the thing already!  Sheesh!  If you would all get out of my way, I'd have the thing torn apart and be playing with whatever's inside by now!"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok plops his butt down right on the newly unearthed metal box.  "I'm not fully asured opening this box will be a good thing.  From Keeland's excited reaction, something seems to be exerting its influence to reappear on this plane.  I'm gonna need a little more convincing."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2010)

[sblock=Keeland]Anger flashes through Keeland at Tsadok's proclamation, making his face flush and his hands shake. This is augmented by a wave of dizziness as the images from before flash through his mind again.

(There's no sense of compulsion with these feelings or visions, and this time they are clearly the remembrances of another).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2010)

Harnrey watches Keeland's face flush and says, "ooooooo boy. this can't be a good thing.Get Ready Houwlou to seperate these two."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 8, 2010)

"Well...what are we waiting for? " Aodhán says as he takes a moment to focus on the magical auras around.

[sblock=ooc]
Casting Detect Magic also...[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2010)

[sblock=Aodhán]The box has no magic aura. No other auras present themselves either, other than those of the items you guys have already identified.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 8, 2010)

"Very well, it isn't magical, I'm sure of it" the abhac declares confidently (foolishly?) and unlatches the box, opening the lid.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2010)

post deleted. I jumped the gun.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2010)

OOC: Don't you have to move Tsadok off the box before opening it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Tsadok plops his butt down right on the newly unearthed metal box.






renau1g said:


> "Very well, it isn't magical, I'm sure of it" the abhac declares confidently (foolishly?) and unlatches the box, opening the lid.












*OOC:*


 I have re-adjusted my post to reflect the realization there of.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 9, 2010)

Aodhán walks to Tsadok, "You're in the way of whatever it is Keeland drew us to. I have had visions in the past sent from my god and I won't allow you to get in the way of his." the abhac declares, shoving the newcomer off his pedestal, calling for Keeland to open it.

[sblock=OOC]
CMB (+1 from bless, +1 from Hatred) (1d20+5=21) to bull rush Tsadok off the case[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Well, _this_ should be interesting . . .

Tsadok is allowed an Attack of Opportunity against Aodhán - the Abhác's target number for his Bull Rush attempt will be increased by the amount of damage done. As he didn't have his sap drawn, the attack will have to be empty handed (1d3 plus STR Mod damage).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou makes a move to restrain his overanxious friend, but hesitates when the violence begins.  "HOLD, friends!  Let us not shed each other's blood over some minor misunderstanding.  Can't we all just get along?"


[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 9, 2010)

"Now, Keeland! Open the box!" Aodhán shouts as he lunges at Tsadok. The muscular young man tries to slip the Abhác's attack but is only partially successful and both of them tumble across the overgrown area until they fetch up against a large cactus, locked in a tight embrace.

[sblock=Combat Block]Tsadok initiates a Grapple (1d20+4=22) as his AoO. He further tries to Pin (1d20+4=8) Aodhán but this is not successful. Both Tsadok and Aodhán have the Grappled condition; as the intiatior Tsadok can end this at any time, but Aodhán must make a roll.

[sblock=OOC]This one was difficult to adjudicate - I wasn't sure if Tsadok actually got an AoO since he's unarmed, but then Aodhán is unarmed as well . . . Also, there's nothing in the Core Rules about whether or not AoO's can provoke their own AoO's. Hope everyone's happy with this ruling - if not we can discuss it OOC and maybe hash it out so if the situation comes up again (either with PCs or opponents) we'll have a standard.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] did they have to hit a cactus!?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2010)

OOC,  My Two Wolvish Cents:  I don't think that AoOs can provoke AoOs, because if they did, then the two combatants could just trade AoOs until one of them fell, and that's a ludicrous result, imho.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2010)

OOC: That was my take as well, Wolfman!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC,  My Two Wolvish Cents:  I don't think that AoOs can provoke AoOs, because if they did, then the two combatants could just trade AoOs until one of them fell, and that's a ludicrous result, imho.



 ya know, that makes for a very halarious mental picture.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2010)

*Keeland*

Not wasting the chance, Keeland makes a grab for the box and flips it open.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2010)

The world seems to slow as Keeland steps up and flips the box open. Inside is a finely crafted longbow. It is made primarily from an ebony colored wood with ivory grip and riser. It is inlaid along its entire length with fine ivory scrollwork. Unstrung, it barely fits in the six foot box.

As the others watch, the young Áilleacht leans down and pulls the bow from the box. A look of exaltation crosses his fine features as he holds the bow up, and . . . nothing further happens. Time returns to its normal flow, Houwlou lowers the hand he'd stretched toward Keeland in a gesture to get him to stop, Aodhán and Tsadok recognize they're locked in a bear hug and laying uncomfortably up against a cactus, and Harnry continues looking from one to the other.

[sblock=OOC All]In case there's some confusion, time didn't really slow - it was my poor attempt to describe one of those slow motion scenes from a movie where everyone is trying to stop something from happening or gazing horrified as they realize they can't.[/sblock]

[sblock=Aodhán, Keeland]For a split second as the box is opened a very powerful magical aura shines forth from within. It is almost immediately muted, and the aura emanating from the bow is now minor. Neither of you can determine the school of magic.[/sblock]

[sblock=Keeland]When Keeland lays eyes on the bow he experiences a moment of dual consciousness. His own keen eye quickly determines that this is a bow of extremely fine craftsmanship - likely the crowning achievement of a Master Bowyer. At the same time, he is drawn inexorably to reach in and pick up the bow, and as he does so there is a sense of _rightness_, like the greeting of two very old friends.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 10, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Unhappy that his mate shoved him off the box without even a discussion, Tsadok will continue to try and pin his so-called friend.  (unsure what to roll)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2010)

[sblock=Grapplers]Roll Initiative. After that it's a Grapple Check (d20+CMB) vs. CMD to maintain the Grapple. If you succeed at this check you make another at +5 to give him the Pinned Condition.

On his initiative, Aodhán can make a Grapple Check (as above) to try to Escape. If he succeeds, he can either free himself from your Grapple or he can reverse the Grapple (so that he becomes the Grappler and can choose to continue or release). If he becomes the Grappler he continues with another Grapple Check (at +5) to Pin you.

Options other than Pinning include Moving (both Grappler and Target) up to half the Grappler's movement, inflicting damage (either lethal or non-lethal) equal to your unarmed damage or a light/one-handed weapon if you have one drawn. If you pin your target you can then attempt to tie him if you have rope handy.[/sblock]

[sblock=MikeL]Mike, I owe you an apology! I wasn't aware of the PF change to the Grapple rule. Under 3.5 you could only do Lethal damage with Grapple if you had the improved version. Apparantly under PF you can do so without the feat, so you should have been able to damage the Slime Molds. Sorry about that![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou begins looking all around for a big water hose, so he can soak down Tsadok and Aodhán to make them calm the f*** down and play nice.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2010)

Aodhán struggles against the hold of his "ally" "Hey, let up what's the big idea?" he mutters 

[sblock=ooc]
init; CMB (1d20 2=17,  1d20 3=21) If I win init, Aodhán will break the grapple, if not, CMD is 15 [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2010)

Alright you two, quit this nonsense before someone gets hurt. Nothing left the box that i was able to notice."

Harnrey concentrates and tries to view any auras about the area (Detect Magic)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2010)

Aodhán shakes off the cobwebs of their tumble to the ground and takes advantage of Tsadok's momentary distraction to spring free of the wrestling embrace.

[sblock=Rolls (Tsadok)]Initiative, Grapple/Pin (1d20+3=12, 1d20+4=10)

Aodhán wins intiative and his roll is high enough to break the grapple.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Enough, my friends. There is no great conspiracy here. It is only a bow, a very fine bow, but not something worthy of your fear or fighting. Please, calm yourselves."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2010)

"Glad to see that Keeland, so can you tell what's so fine about it?" Aodhán asks, pulling out a couple of cacti spikes that had stuck to his beard.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2010)

"I make bows myself and I can tell you that this is the work of a truly gifted maker. There also seems to be some sort of minor enchantment on it, but I cannot figure it out as yet. Perhaps it will become obvious with use."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 10, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will stand after being knocked to the ground and watch A leave and begin talking with Keeland.  _Not even a hand up_, he thinks.  Once again on his feet he will leave the temple.


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou watches Tsadok struggle to his feet, but holds back.  After a moment, he approaches, "I'd have given you a hand there, if I had been sure that you wouldn't try to wrestle me down!"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2010)

The three currently active Detect Magics perceive a faint magical glow about the bow itself, but you are unable to determine the school of magic.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2010)

As Tsadok passes Houwlou he acknowledges his words with, "I didn't start it.  Seems like some of us should learn some f@#$%&g manners."  Tsadok continues out of the temple.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2010)

"yes, well, our efforts of team work today did have a cirtain lack to it."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2010)

OOC: Back to Almah to report?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Back to Almah to report?












*OOC:*


 sounds good to me, how about you other guys?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 13, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok is already on his way out.


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2010)

OOC:  Yes, to Almah sounds like the best course from here.  Hopefully Tsadok will look around and notice where we have done before he gets himself into too much trouble....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2010)

You make your way back to the caravan and make your report to Almah. Plainly impatient to move her campaign to retake Kelmarane forward, she immediately sets everyone packing up and puts the caravan in motion to the monastery. By the time you arrive, there's just enough time before dark for everyone to find a room and get settled in.

Almah and Garavel set up in the Library. She moves her guards into the room just to the west (the baboon room).
The camel driver and his wife set up in the kitchen, and immediately start cleaning it so it can be put to use.
Garavel puts the PCs in the Dormitory (just south of the Library).
Father Zastoran sets to work cleaning up the laboratory, and moves himself (and his potion collection) in there.
Dashki claims the Shrine (the room with the statue hiding the staircase).

Once everyone moves in, Almah sets everyone to work cleaning up the facility, expressing her intention that it be restored as a functioning monastery to the Dawnflower and that it be ready for monks to move in by the time the caravan leaves.

[sblock=OOC]Two days of rest - the worst of the cleaning will be done by the caravan folks. Though you're asked to help Almah recognizes the need to have you restored to full fighting form as soon as possible. Under Zastoran's care this will restore everyone to full HP/CON/etc.

Feel free to RP any interactions either amongst party members or with other members of the caravan.[/sblock]

[sblock=Keeland]The morning after everyone is set up in the monastery, you wake to find dark brown areas on your skin and small patches of mold sprouting from various places on your body. You also feel quite tired and weak (1d3=2 STR & 1d3=1 CON Damage)

Make a Fortitude Save (DC 11).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou gratefully thanks his patron both for the healing and respite period.  H will spend the downtime lazing about like a sated wolf, and, occasionally exercising and practicing his sword/dagger drills, and also he will spend about an hour in the evening(s) hunting to add some fresh meat to the group's provisions.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2010)

harnrey gratefully accepts any kindness and hospitality, and in exchange he uses his 'magical tricks' (prestidigitation) to help in cleaning or using his mend spell when possible.

He is most assuridly going to help in cleaning up the lab.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2010)

OOC: Fort save (1d20+2=11) Whew!

Keeland makes his way to Father Zastoran and tells him of the symptoms and his exposure to the mold. He will even take the good father to see the mold as well if he thinks it will help. 

[sblock]Keeland is trained in Healing and will try to 'aid another' on Zastoran's heal checks as needed. Heal checks to aid another (1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=21) Here's three successful ones, so hopefully that will be enough to give him a +2 three times as he tries to help Keeland. He will also switch out Mage Hand for Resistance for a +1 on saves while he is sick. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok remains quiet, though seems to be more talkative each day.  He throws his heart into cleaning the monastery knowing it is a way to serve his lady.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2010)

While cleaning, and if harnrey crosses paths with Tsadok, he will try to engage in some sort of coversation. (probably starting with : hey tsadok, am I doing this good enough?)


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok has a kind heart and notices Harney's attempts at mending their alliance and willingly engages in conversation.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Fort save (1d20+2=11) Whew!
> 
> Keeland makes his way to Father Zastoran and tells him of the symptoms and his exposure to the mold. He will even take the good father to see the mold as well if he thinks it will help.
> 
> [sblock]Keeland is trained in Healing and will try to 'aid another' on Zastoran's heal checks as needed. Heal checks to aid another (1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=21) Here's three successful ones, so hopefully that will be enough to give him a +2 three times as he tries to help Keeland. He will also switch out Mage Hand for Resistance for a +1 on saves while he is sick. [/sblock]




Fortitude Save fights off the Fungal Rot, and Father Zastoran is able to restore the lost STR and CON with the aid of some good rest and food. Keeland will be back up to normal with an extra day of rest, which Almah grudgingly allows.


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou will spend his extra day off exercising and mucking about in the forest, looking for "magical" mushrooms. 

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2010)

*Keeland*

Keeland does his best to rest and recover, but he does find time to use cantrips to clean and mend a bit and test fire a couple of arrows through the bow he found. 

More importantly, he finds time to speak candidly about his visions with Tsadok and try to restore some trust in the group.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2010)

*spells while muking about the monistary*

cantrips: detect magic, Prestidigitation, mend, mage hand
level 1:unseen servent, animate rope, magic missle


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 15, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Scotley said:


> Keeland does his best to rest and recover, but he does find time to use cantrips to clean and mend a bit and test fire a couple of arrows through the bow he found.
> 
> More importantly, he finds time to speak candidly about his visions with Tsadok and try to restore some trust in the group.




Tsadok's time with Keeland does serve the group well though he still does not understand why Aodhán would press upon the group his will when clearly Keeland was not himself.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 16, 2010)

Aodhán will spend their time off in meditation, his time away from the temple is the longest he's ever been away from that place since he arrived. After some reflection he will approach the newcomer, Tsadok. "It appears that I acted rashly my friend. I ... have been a little off since leaving my temple, this adventuring thing is new to me and Keeland claimed to have had visions. Having enjoyed that sensation before I just assumed that some divine creature was communicating with him and felt you were stopping him from whatever it is that he was being led to. I understand your hesitation and it was perhaps wiser than my rashness. Let us put this behind us yes?" Aodhán says humbly.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 16, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok listens to his commrade's explanation and is easily swayed to forget the whole thing when Aodhan mentions his being out of sorts is a result of extended time away from his temple.  Being an extremely devote follower himself he knows exactly what his friend is saying and will offer his hand as a sign of good faith.  "Agreed, let us move on."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2010)

*Keeland*

Improved as much by seeing the rift in the group healed as by the rest he's taken, Keeland is eager to be active again. "Now, what is next for us?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2010)

"Re-take the trading post, I would guess. The first thing I would recommend is get a lay of the land and a recon of outlying enemie forces. Right?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Ahh, recon!  Just the activity to get a ranger's blood pumping again!  We'll go out and find a likely spot to make base camp, and then you city-folk can wait there while the more woods-savvy of us have a look about, what say?

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 1, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 19, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok looks a bit confused.  "Did we have more of a mission than to clean the monastery?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2010)

"erp" sasy harnrey intellegently.

"uh, we were originally commisioned to retake a trading post. the monistary was to be a staging area and to be reclaimed for the order that it was origanlly for. monistary objective accomplished, we now move to our primary objective."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2010)

"My new primary objective is not snorting any more strange fungus."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2010)

[sblock=Keeland]Keeland wakes each day with vague memories of dreaming of the battles he saw in his visions. He has no detailed recollection, however.

He does know, somehow, that his new bow is named _CuachMaraigh_ (COO-uch-muh-rah-ee, where the 'ch' is pronounced as in 'loch').

It is +1 TH/Damage and the threat range is 19-20 (both effects non-magical).
It also adjusts its STR rating to that of the wielder (magical effect).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Scott DeWar said:


> "erp" sasy harnrey intellegently.
> 
> "uh, we were originally commisioned to retake a trading post. the monistary was to be a staging area and to be reclaimed for the order that it was origanlly for. monistary objective accomplished, we now move to our primary objective."




"I think, I'm up for that."  Tsadok reaches out for Harney's hand and shake in whatever way the kids are these days.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2010)

Harnrey does indeed offer his hand for a shake)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

*A Few Notes Regarding Happenings As You Clean:*

First, you can see Kelmarane from the Monastery - you are at a good elevation above the town (which is in a shallow valley). For an area map and an overview of Kelmarane, see the Current Tasks page in the Wiki.

Every evening around midnight you hear an almost impossibly loud, yelping howl that seems to come from the roof of the largest structure in Kelmarane, the huge round citadel known as the battle market. A minute or two later, a faint, similar call can be heard from the distant Pale Mountain, a call-and-response that must be some form of long distance communication between gnoll tribes. Dashki identifies the call as the infamous Howl of the Carrion King, a nightly message from the ruler of the Kulldis tribe in Kelmarane to agents of the gnoll monarch in an unknown hidden base on Pale Mountain.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

*Almah's Ready for the Party to Proceed!*

Once the monastery is cleaned and presentable, and everyone is moved in, Almah calls the Bees to a meeting in her office/quarters.

"Everyone well rested, fully operational again? I'm anxious to proceed to the next phase of our mission.

I believe the next step should be to begin making some scouting forays into the areas around Kelmarane, and possibly even into the outskirts of the town itself. My information is that the town is well defended, and the Battle Market an impossible target until you dismantle most of the towns other defenses. Therefore, while I'm surely open to other suggestions my strong advice would be to move forward with a series of guerilla actions against the town, working your way in over the course of several days until you're ready for a final assault on the Battle Market itself.

Also, we mustn't forget that there are surely dangers in the valley other than the forces in the town, so we have to keep our eyes open for those as well. My forces are sufficient to guard the monastery itself - I think - but I'd appreciate it if you could include some intelligence from the other areas of the valley in your reports back to me."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Once the monastery is cleaned and presentable, and everyone is moved in, Almah calls the Bees to a meeting in her office/quarters.
> 
> "Everyone well rested, fully operational again? I'm anxious to proceed to the next phase of our mission.
> 
> ...




OOC - Mike, I don't see any information on the Wiki about Kelmarane.  Is there anything we already know about this city?  Why are we attacking this city? (Other than our employer is asking us to?)

IC - Tsadok returns to the group wearing his new armour and smiling as wide as a kid with a new toy.  It's clear he is very proud of his new suit.

Once Almah has finished speaking, Tsadok asks, "Why exactly are we taking the city?  And why are we taking the battle market?  What exactly is a battle market?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2010)

When the disturbing howl is uttered from the vally harnrey shudders at the first occurence, but is fine from then on. when the bees ater called to almah for the meeting, he aggrees to the wisdom of her ideas. he then checks his belongins and mental spell invatory before proclaiming to be ready.

new spell list:

cantrips
caltrops; acid splash; detect magic; mage hand

1st level
orb of acid, lssr; magic missle; low light vision


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Mike, I don't see any information on the Wiki about Kelmarane.  Is there anything we already know about this city?  Why are we attacking this city? (Other than our employer is asking us to?)




[sblock=Mike]Kelmarane is the site of an ancient Battle Market - a trading post established by the Pactmasters at some time in the past. As a result of the disturbances in the area (the same ones that brought the monastery to ruin) Kelmarane was abandoned by it's original settlers. It is now controlled by a pack of gnolls.

The Pactmasters have charged Almah with retaking Kelmarane and re-establishing the Battle Market as a center of trade under her (and thus their) rule. She contracted with Bronagh's Bees to help with the task, and Bronagh sent the party to her to serve as her recon/assault force.

There's nothing on the wiki about it mainly because when the group first learned about it from Almah I hadn't conceived of the 'Important Sites' page, and I didn't think to put one up later.   I'll try to get something up on it, but at this point you really don't know any more than I've included in this post.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2010)

"Aye, I'm sure our ranger friend would enjoy the chance to be running around in the wilderness rather than skulking about in a monastary." Aodhán replies, "So what's these gorilla tactics you talk about? They didn't teach us that in the temple." he adds


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

"I speak of hit and run tactics: testing defenses to the point they stiffen; inflicting light casualties at least, more if possible, but retreating to concealment once opposition becomes more formidable. An excellent way for a light force to wear down a much more formidable opposing one, and tactics with which the wolf-kin is surely familiar."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> "I speak of hit and run tactics: testing defenses to the point they stiffen; inflicting light casualties at least, more if possible, but retreating to concealment once opposition becomes more formidable. An excellent way for a light force to wear down a much more formidable opposing one, and tactics with which the wolf-kin is surely familiar."




"Can you describe the valley around the city?  Is the city a higher elevation?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

"The valley is as you have seen it from here, Kelmarane and the Battle Market lay at its lowest elevation. Kelmarane is surrounded by mountains and pesh fields. I know little more of the valley than do you . . . 'ere now I've never visited the place."

[sblock=OOC]See the OP map in the Current Tasks wiki (linked in the post below) for a view of the valley. There's also a map of Kelmarane there - more detail than you can make out from this distance, but easier to post it this way.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



Mowgli said:


> Every evening around midnight you hear an almost impossibly loud, yelping howl that seems to come from the roof of the largest structure in Kelmarane, the huge round citadel known as the battle market. A minute or two later, a faint, similar call can be heard from the distant Pale Mountain, a call-and-response that must be some form of long distance communication between gnoll tribes. Dashki identifies the call as the infamous Howl of the Carrion King, a nightly message from the ruler of the Kulldis tribe in Kelmarane to agents of the gnoll monarch in an unknown hidden base on Pale Mountain.



"Mmm, _gnolls_," says Houwlou licking his lips.  "I really can't wait for my steel to meet their disgusting, stinking flesh!  It'll be almost like a homecoming!"




Mowgli said:


> "I speak of hit and run tactics: testing defenses to the point they stiffen; inflicting light casualties at least, more if possible, but retreating to concealment once opposition becomes more formidable. An excellent way for a light force to wear down a much more formidable opposing one, and tactics with which the wolf-kin is surely familiar."



"Yes, my priestly friend!  Let us be about it straighaway!  And, may I say, spoken like a true Ranger."

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mowgli]The hp you have listed for Houwlou on OP don't seem right to me.  He had 27 at first level, and you only have him at 23 now.  I'm guessing that he should have 38?  But that seems a bit high....[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2010)

"I believe we are rested and well. We shall begin our forays into the area immediately." 

Once they are away from the base Keeland will comment to the group. "My friends we must be careful. For our employer to suggest hit and run tactics it seem clear she knows more than she is telling about our enemies. More importantly, it suggests that she was too cheap to hire enough Bees to simply assault the town. We must assume we are outnumbered and overmatched."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2010)

"I  would have to concurr with what you say in its entirety. You have brought up some very valid points. *I would also like to tell you that I am on the verge if a breakthrugh on some spells that I hope will help us complete this task, however I need to have considerably more time of contemplation"

*(ooc: jus rp speak for when i level i hope to have some well chosen spells figured out)


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 27, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"I'm not a tactical fighter by any means so I will defer to your decisions, but it looks to me maybe we enter from the north in the area indicated, we might have cover and face less guards.  Any other opinions?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2010)

"Ha, outnumbered maybe, outmatched? No. We got Houwlou, they'll never know what hit'em. He's probably the best of our little band at this type of thing. Now, just my two coppers here, but maybe we could also try those buildings all alone there across the river? If we go along that ridge we could maybe crawl up and they wouldn't see us coming, we could rain death on them from above and run away before they can react. Heck they might not even get organized before we get outta there." Aodhan says


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

[sblock=Mowgli]The hp you have listed for Houwlou on OP don't seem right to me.  He had 27 at first level, and you only have him at 23 now.  I'm guessing that he should have 38?  But that seems a bit high....[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"For once, Aodhán, I concur with Tsadok.  I  think we should cross the stream well north of the village and make our approach about midway through the settlement." 

OOC:  Is the stream fordable anywhere nearby or is there another bridge?  Puddin' HATES getting wet! 

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2010)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]The hp you have listed for Houwlou on OP don't seem right to me.  He had 27 at first level, and you only have him at 23 now.  I'm guessing that he should have 38?  But that seems a bit high....[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]Sent you a PM about that this AM. Starting HP were 21 (Max on d10, plus 8 for Hardy Race, plus 2 for CON, plus 1 for Favored Class). He rolled a 3 for his second level HP, plus 2 for CON, plus 1 for FC, giving him a grand total of 27.

Not sure how it got set to 23 - sorry about that!  It was corrected on his sheet as of this AM.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Leif]Sent you a PM about that this AM. Starting HP were 21 (Max on d10, plus 8 for Hardy Race, plus 2 for CON, plus 1 for Favored Class). He rolled a 3 for his second level HP, plus 2 for CON, plus 1 for FC, giving him a grand total of 27.
> 
> Not sure how it got set to 23 - sorry about that!  It was corrected on his sheet as of this AM.[/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgli]
Ok, fair enough.  I'm not sure how it happened, but his hp were already set at the correct level in his stat block in post #308! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2010)

The stream is really more of a small river - deep and pretty fast moving. It doesn't dry up even in the hot months.

(I figured you'd be leaving Puddin' at base camp for your scouting forays - that's what I get for thinking!).

OOC: There's quite a bit of dangerous territory around Kelmarane as well - see the attached map (Reposted from the Current Tasks Wiki Page). You can see all of this area from the monastery on a clear day.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 28, 2010)

*Point of clarifiaction*

OOC - Do we even need to cross the stream?  Mikey...where are we right now?  The monastery is directly south of the city so it seems we just need to go around the city to approach from the north.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 28, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> First, you can see Kelmarane from the Monastery - you are at a good elevation above the town (which is in a shallow valley). For an area map and an overview of Kelmarane, see the Current Tasks page in the Wiki.
> 
> Every evening around midnight you hear an almost impossibly loud, yelping howl that seems to come from the roof of the largest structure in Kelmarane, the huge round citadel known as the battle market. A minute or two later, a faint, similar call can be heard from the distant Pale Mountain, a call-and-response that must be some form of long distance communication between gnoll tribes. Dashki identifies the call as the infamous Howl of the Carrion King, a nightly message from the ruler of the Kulldis tribe in Kelmarane to agents of the gnoll monarch in an unknown hidden base on Pale Mountain.




OOC - Tsadok speaks Gnoll, might he be able to decipher the communication?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2010)

"May be we may want to examine the buildings accross the way and use them to see if we can follow tactics without being seen? I haave a spell memorized that allows me to see for a short while in the dark, so what ever we do I can be of some use at night.

Until i better leaarn how to concentrate, it is only good for 2 hours aaat the most."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2010)

*Keeland*

"I can see well enough under the night sky if we want to act by night. I have no opinion on the best approach, I only suggest we are careful and maintain a clear line of retreat should we need it."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Do we even need to cross the stream?  Mikey...where are we right now?  The monastery is directly south of the city so it seems we just need to go around the city to approach from the north.




You don't need to cross the stream, but there are two buildings belonging to the town that are on the other side.



mleibrock said:


> OOC - Tsadok speaks Gnoll, might he be able to decipher the communication?




It's not so much words as a drawn out, wordless, ululating howl. Possibly "Eleven O'Clock and all's well!" Or maybe not . . .


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2010)

"I can see in the dark for a fair bit so I can be acting as up front eyes if we go at night, that way Harnry can save his spells for when we attack? Can gnolls see in the dark Houwlou? If not, maybe it's not the best time" Aodhán says


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



Mowgli said:


> (I figured you'd be leaving Puddin' at base camp for your scouting forays - that's what I get for thinking!).



Or we can work it that way, too! heh 


renau1g said:


> "I can see in the dark for a fair bit so I can be acting as up front eyes if we go at night, that way Harnry can save his spells for when we attack? Can gnolls see in the dark Houwlou? If not, maybe it's not the best time" Aodhán says



"Yes, I believe that they can, and you're correct, no sense in meeting them  when they have a natural advantage over us 'day-walkers.' "

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 31, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"So, would you rather approach from the north or inspect and possibly take out the two building to the west of the river before we entert the city.  Before we do anything I'd like to wander through the city just to check it out and see what we might see.  Would anyone like to go with me?  Houwlou, no offense my good friend, but, I'm not sure this would be your cup o' tea.  Maybe it would be best if you kept an eye on us from an overlook outside the walls?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Not only is it not my 'cup of tea' as you say, Tsadok, but to me it sounds like the absolute height of foolishness!  I strongly recommend against your pursuing this harebrained scheme.  My counsel is that we cross the river a good bit upstream from the settlement, and make our approach from the rear of the northernmost buildings."

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2010)

"Aye, as much as I'd like to have you get some information from them, I think any non-gnoll's won't be greeted very well." the abhac adds


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 1, 2010)

*Tsadok*

I have to disagree.  Although gnolls have taken the post, Others come and go all the time.  That is what trading is all about.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2010)

"I don't think I'd be welcome either," announces the Elf.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2010)

"Yah I'm not too sure a group of gnolls would accept a dwarf, we ain't the best of friends" Aodhán replies.


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

The Olcán just glares.  "I have spoken my peace on the matter.  What's it going to be?"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2010)

*Keeland*

"I'll cover you if you want to just take a bold stroll through, but I'm not up for taking that walk myself. Now the buildings on the other side of the stream might be of more interest."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2010)

*Harnrey's offical opinion*

I prefer being sneaky and covering our more stealthy members from a concealed position.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 2, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Tsadok is NOT a leader type and will bend to the will of the party.  Please be mindful of this.  (Leif - don't take advantage of him  )

IC - "So I guess we begin with those two buildings.  I still thin a northern approach might be the best...unfortunately, this will meaning crossing the river twice.  Maybe we should cross much north and use the river's current to help cross over as I am not the best swimmer."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 2, 2010)

"I wonder if Almah has some wood we could strap together to help us cross? Like a makeshift raft, I know I'm not great at swimming either"Aodhán suggests


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2010)

"I too am a poor swimmer, but yoou may want to know, I speak Gnoll. It is good to speak the languages of one's advasaries"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2010)

"How do you say 'help I'm drowning in Gnoll?' Just in case someone needs to know." Comments Keeland with a wry smile.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2010)

"glub glub gurgle gurgle glub "


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2010)

There's plenty of wood to be found in the monastery. Much of it's rotted from exposure to the elements over many rainy seasons, but there's still a lot of smashed furniture to be found in rooms with intact walls and ceilings and for most of the year the climate here is arid.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 3, 2010)

OOC - Do we know what the old shrine is at this point?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] 


Scotley said:


> "How do you say 'help I'm drowning in Gnoll?' Just in case someone needs to know." Comments Keeland with a wry smile.




ok, in hind sight i just figured this out: drowing in gnoll?

like, ewwww! 
To be in such a deep pit of liquified gnoll to be drowing in it? ewwwwwww!

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Do we know what the old shrine is at this point?




None of you has heard anything about it. Almah is quite curious, though, and is willing to pay you an extra commission to explore it - to ensure that there's nothing there to threaten her Battle Market once she gets it reestablished.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]

ok, I am at the coffee shop and am finally able to see the map of the vally. i have aa couple of questions to ask:

1)what are the Pesh fields? is that the name of the location or is that the name of a crop?

2) To the ssw is the Sultan's claw. What is th at? a natral formation or  ...?

3) there is a road to the south that heads to the east and looks to cross the river. May be we cna check that out to see what kind of forces are there? or maybe even take that and have almah's forces hold it?

control of a bridge is considered a strong strategic holding when there is an attack in progress.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Pesh is the biggest export from Katapesh. It's a narcotic extracted from the juice of the Pesh Cactus.
The Sultan's Claw is the site where you initially met Almah, and put out the caravan fire.
The road and bridge are really too far away to be useful in the taking of Kelmarane - the action _should_ be on a small enough scale that the road won't really come into play. But you never know . . .
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Pesh is the biggest export from Katapesh. It's a narcotic extracted from the juice of the Pesh Cactus.
> The Sultan's Claw is the site where you initially met Almah, and put out the caravan fire.
> The road and bridge are really too far away to be useful in the taking of Kelmarane - the action _should_ be on a small enough scale that the road won't really come into play. But you never know . . .
> [/sblock]












*OOC:*


 thank you. that puts some dimension to a possible plan forming in my mind. Now we know about the pesh fields, right? and what are the effects of Pesh and is it water soluable, or does water destroy it? is it taken orally, injected or smoked?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 5, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok's sister, Lerissa, was addicted to it and he might know more...or maybe it's common knowledge.  DM?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Pesh

Tsadok would certainly know everything presented here; I'll leave it up to the rest of you as to how much or little your characters would know. If you have lived a significant amount of time in Katapesh, this would be common knowledge. Otherwise, the more involved your character may have been in the 'shadier' activities of daily living the more they would know.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2010)

I honestly doubt that Harnrey would have dealt with the shadier side of life.


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

OOC: I'm thinking that Houwlou has very little experience with pesh also, but he doubtless would have tried it once in his life just to see what all the hubbub was....  Still, once is more than enough, and he will not experiment again.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOCNice to be back, thanks.  Glad to see that you guys haven't all killed each other while I was away, although I know it must have been a struggle.... [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2010)

*OOC:*


 each other? naw. Just you! Feel the love!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 15, 2010)

"So Houwlou, you going to lead our merry band into the wilderness? I trust you can keep us out of too much trouble" Aodhan says jovially.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"I stand ready to do this, as always, yes.  But I thought that there was some debate about casually strolling down the main thoroughfare?"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 15, 2010)

"Ah...yes there is that. Should we check out the Old Shrine first? That way we can determine what we want to do along the way, but still get something useful done" the abhac replies.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Just point me in the proper direction, and I shall do my utmost to lead us safely to our destination, my priestly friend!"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 15, 2010)

*Tsadok*

I like the idea of checking out the old shrine first as well.  Plus it will give us some more XP before we go into a big all out "take the town" fight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2010)

Decision made, you head out into the arid highlands about 3 hours after daylight. You trek at a steady pace, heading generally northeast, for near an hour before encountering the river. It is both deep and wide at this point and flows fairly swiftly, but there's a bridge where the trade route intercepts the river about another hours walk to the east.

The sun beats down on your heads and shoulders, but a light breeze from the west dries your sweat as soon as it forms and eases the heats burden somewhat.

OOC: Did you bring the mule?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 15, 2010)

*Tsadok*

What kind of heat are we talking about?

Tsadok will approach the river and remove his shirt.  His muscular but slender build is impressive but not unexpected considering his young age.  He places his hands together to make a cup and lifts water from the river and allows it flow over his head and shoulders.  He looks up at the sun to gauge the time of day 
and then looks to see what his mates are doing.

Tsadok not being a strong swimmer suggests they either continue on to the bridge or wait to cross until a shallower spot presents itself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2010)

OOC: Mid-nineties (F). Not hot enough to be danerous as long as you're hydrated.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Did you bring the mule?



OOC:  No, we left Puddin' back with Almah's entourage, where she will hopefully be looked after and maybe even fed occasionally. And she's a donkey, not a mule, if memory serves.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2010)

"I ain't much for swimming, so we crossin' the bridge?" Aodhán says, offering to take the lead with Houwlou. Even though the heat was quite intense, the stoic abhac took it in stride, although the sweat was dripping down his face as his armor was stifling.

[sblock=ooc]
Hey, I just realized I just joined Leif and Scotley in the 10,000 post club [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"That would be my fist thought, yes," says Houwlou as he leads that way with Aodhán.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2010)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Hey, I just realized I just joined Leif and Scotley in the 10,000 post club [/sblock]




[sblock=Congrats!]I'm almost halfway there . . .[/sblock]

After a short stop to refresh yourselves at the river, you turn southeast and make your way to the bridge. You crest a small hill and the trade road and bridge are before you (about 250 yard or so away down the slope).

Keeland's sharp eyes spot something amiss, however. A rounded object of some sort, made small and indistinct by distance, is bouncing and tumbling across the short grass and through the high desert scrub toward you. It's about 200 yards away at this point, moving against the wind.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2010)

"Houwlou, you recognize anything that moves like that out here?"  the abhac cleric asks

[sblock=DM]
Well if you keep up the 5 seperate threads you've got going on you'll get there in no time  Does it appear to me moving deliberately towards us?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"I'm not certain...." says Houwlou, peering intently at the approaching object, while judging when he must hit the dirt to avoid the oncoming doohickey.

[sblock=OOC]Does Houwlou recognize the thing?[/sblock]

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2, -3 con from the stirge fight
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2010)

The object is yet too far away to make out details, but it does appear to be bouncing its way across the ground toward you deliberately - impossible to tell at this point whether it's moving under its own power or was hurled. It's now close enough that you can judge its size - it appears to be about a 1½ feet in diameter.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2010)

Keeland sets an arrow to bow string just in case. "Perhaps we should spread out a bit..."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2010)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Hey, I just realized I just joined Leif and Scotley in the 10,000 post club [/sblock]




OOC: [sblock]Cool welcome to the club! Hey, Leif don't forget to hit him up for membership dues.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: [sblock]Cool welcome to the club! Hey, Leif don't forget to hit him up for membership dues.  [/sblock]



[sblock]Let's see now, that was dues of $1 per post payable to the other club members in the thread where 10k posts was reached, correct?  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2010)

OOC: [sblock]Yes, and real US greenbacks. None of those phony Canadian dollars.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2010)

*OOC:*


 I sure hope you guys don't start some sort of international incident with our northern neighb09ors.







Harnrey will move to a spot away from the others and hopefully with easy manuverability room.


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2010)

OOC:  Not to worry, SD -- we can take 'em if need be!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Keeland sets an arrow to bow string just in case. "Perhaps we should spread out a bit..."




"A sound plan Keeland, make sure to stay behind us" Aodhán replies.

[sblock=ooc]
Hey, no beating up the loonie. We're hovering around parity now so there. Once they bump up our interest rates in June I expect we could jump above parity for a bit, especially if oil spikes like it does every summer. Man... we gotta get  off this petro dollar [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 17, 2010)

*Tsadok*

At it's current speed, what is the ETA...approximately?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2010)

OOC: It'll be here next round - it's moving pretty quickly.

The 'ball' is now close enough that you can make out details. It is, in fact, a disembodied head about twice human size. A bestial mouth, curling horns and lashing hair proclaim an otherworldly nature - Keeland instantly identifies it as something from the lower planes. As it rolls and tumbles toward you, you begin to make out grunts, curses, and exclamations of dismay with each bump on the hard desert ground.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 17, 2010)

"Well we ain't going to outrun it anyway, so lets send that thing back to where it came from" Aodhán exclaims, drawing his axe and shield.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 17, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"Hang on... It does not seem entirely happy with it's current predicament.  Let's see if we can stop it.". Tsadok quickly empties his pack and positions himself to catch it.""


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2010)

*Keeland*

The Bard takes a step back and eases the pull on his bow. "Alright Tsadok, make your attempt, but if it doesn't go well, we'll be ready."  He begins to hum softly as he considers his spells in case one is needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2010)

with his wand at the ready, Harnrey prepares for what he hope never has to happen.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2010)

The hideous oversize head bounces and rolls to a stop about 20 feet distant from you; it's still grumbling and muttering under it's breath as it slowly rises, gives a good hard shake that sends dust and grit showering down around it, and assumes an air of injured dignity. After a long appraising look at you, he speaks in a sibilant whisper that nevertheless carries clearly across the distance between you.

"Greetings, noble heroes! I bring word from my master Daigh Chroí, a determined and most able practitioner of the arcane arts. He wishes you to know that all who wish to cross the trade bridge must pay his toll or be refused."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 18, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"Tell us about Daigh Chroí and how he came to "Own" this bridge.  What is his toll?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 18, 2010)

Aodhán cocks his head sideways. _"Well... this is certainly unexpected"_ he thinks to himself as Tsadok speaks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2010)

"As I said, he is a mage of no mean power. It was by force of will and mighty magics that he came to claim this bridge, and since he took up his guardianship none has forborne to pay his toll."

His expression changes as he continues, becoming both glum and somewhat sly.

"Indeed, only a most puissant caster could summon one such as I and bind me, all unwilling, to his service."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 18, 2010)

"Psst... Keeland, Harnry, is he tellin' the truth about the binding?"  the abhac whispers backwards to the arcanists


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2010)

*Keeland*

"So, is it your job to collect this toll? And what is the toll?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2010)

renau1g said:


> "Psst... Keeland, Harnry, is he tellin' the truth about the binding?"  the abhac whispers backwards to the arcanists




[sblock=Harnry/Keeland]Without actually knowing the approximate power of the creature - which you do not - and the method of 'binding' it is difficult to say. It's likely that the master of such a creature would be significantly higher level than you are.[/sblock]



Scotley said:


> "So, is it your job to collect this toll? And what is the toll?"




The creature shifts his focus to the bard and answers directly. "Nay, my master will collect the toll himself. I spoke pertly to him. Tossing me across this wretched desert was his way of simultaneously teaching me my place and demonstrating his strength you you lest you doubt my word. It is ever my master's way to use such subtleties.

The toll is 10 pieces of gold for each of you."


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Ten pieces of gold for each of us??!!  We're not asking him to build us a new bridge, just to allow us to walk over the one that's already there.  Ten pieces of gold for one crossing is, quite literally, highway robbery, but, then I guess you'd gladly pay 10 pieces of gold if it would mean not losing your head, wouldn't you?"

OOC:  Can Houwlou make a spellcraft check to notice anything special about the 'head', other than that it is just a head that is talking to us?  Raw d20 for Houwlou's spellcraft check (1d20=13) +8=21 - adjusted score

OOC:  Incidentally, has Houwou recovered any of his missing con from the stirge fight?

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 18, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"I think I see 'a head'". I couldn't resist.


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2010)

OOC:  Stop! A head!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Ten pieces of gold for each of us??!!  We're not asking him to build us a new bridge, just to allow us to walk over the one that's already there.  Ten pieces of gold for one crossing is, quite literally, highway robbery, but, then I guess you'd gladly pay 10 pieces of gold if it would mean not losing your head, wouldn't you?"




"Indeed, if I lost my head I'm not sure how I'd find myself again! My master sets the price; I am simply the bearer of the news. But my advice would be to pay or find another way across, as he can be quite . . . firm . . . with those who attempt to thwart him.

[sblock=Leif]







Leif said:


> OOC:  Can Houwlou make a spellcraft check to notice anything special about the 'head', other than that it is just a head that is talking to us?  Raw d20 for Houwlou's spellcraft check (1d20=13) +8=21 - adjusted score
> 
> OOC:  Incidentally, has Houwlou recovered any of his missing con from the stirge fight?




No info from the spellcraft check, other than you've not seen or heard anything that seems like somatic or verbal components.

Everyone's damage - HP and Ability Damage both - was completely restored by the rest. All systems are full green.

Welcome back, BTW![/sblock]



mleibrock said:


> "I think I see 'a head'". I couldn't resist.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2010)

"So your master wishes to get ahead in society by charging exobant crossing tolls? "

then to the abhak, " it is beyond my knowledge and capabilities"


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Well I for one say we should cross elsewhere! Hmpf, grrrr!"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Bid your Master our best wishes, but we have not the funds to pay his toll. We shall seek another way around, unless he might have need of a stalwart group of adventurers?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

The Olcán evidently doesn't quite get it:  "I'm surely not gonna pay his rich toll and then offer to do his dirty work for him!"

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 19, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"I think I'd line to have seat and see how our body-challenged friend makes his way back to his master."


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

OOC:  How near to the bridge/river is our little noggin?  soccer kick range?

"You know, I'll just bet that our 'friend' here would have a pretty rough time of it trying to swim...."

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2010)

The creature takes on an air of injured dignity as he steadfastly ignores the jibes and responds to Keeland's instruction.

"I think you would not wish to serve him. I know I don't. He is a harsh taskmaster and brooks no disobedience, as you saw by the method of my arrival. I will convey your intentions to him . . . best of luck in  your endeavors!"

With these words it turns about and floats off at a brisk pace toward the bridge, some 250 yards away.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2010)

Harnrey searches through his memory and tucks away the actions of the dis-embodied creature in a safe corner of his memory.

"It could be either an illusion, or an actual summoned creature. either way, we should take care not to anger whome ever his master may be.
*pause for effect*
I've got a bad feeling about this"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2010)

OOC: Any actions? Just going to watch it float away?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2010)

"Let's get moving. No need to wait around for a visit from the 'Master'. Shall we head north and look for a safe place to ford?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 19, 2010)

"Sounds like an excellent plan, pay a toll my left foot" Aodhán grumbles, wiping away some sweat that was dripping down his face.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 19, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"I also agree.  Though I'd love to avoid the swim I don't think paying that toll is worth it and keeping a low profile is probably our best option at this point. Let's continue searching for a shallow spot."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 19, 2010)

Aodhán begins singing a song softly while the group walks, an odd sound from the dwarf, but a decent tune. "Just a song me and my family used to sing when we were heading to the mines, thought it was an old dwarven song" he comments if anyone asks about it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TD_pSeNelU]YouTube - Willie Nelson - On the Road Again[/ame]


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou moves along with the rest of the group.

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2010)

A bit of searching finds a place upstream (back towards Kelmarane) where the river narrows slightly. The river is not treacherous (no undertows or whirlpools). It won't be a difficult swim, unless of course you're burdened by heavy armor or equipment.

[sblock=OOC]Aodhán must make four Swim Checks (DC: 10) to cross safely. Everyone else must make 3. Every point less than 15 results in being swept 100 yards downstream (14=100 yds, 13 = 200 yds, etc). A result of 6 or less means you go under and must begin holding your breath (see pg 108 Core Rulebook). Do note that the river is quite deep here.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2010)

Harnrey looks to the others and then looks to the river, turns around while digging out a gold piece. he arrives at the bridge and waits for the disembodied head to arrive.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2010)

Aodhán looks at the river, then down at his scale mail and heavy shield, then back at the river, and again at his armor and shakes his head. "Ain't no point trying to swim that, might as well just stab myself and wait ta bleed out. It'd be easier." the Abhac grumbles, "Mightaswell pay the toll. I'll be putting in an expense report for this one, believe me" he adds, following Harnry

[sblock=ooc]
I'd need a natural 20 on 4 consecutive checks to even make it 0.000625% probability, seems likely ...if it's quite deep, Aodhán can't even try to hold his breath and run along the bottom...
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, swimming becomes problematic in any kind of armor - and should. Anyone who's ever tried swimming actively for any length of time in jeans and a long sleeved shirt will have an idea how much harder it would be when encased in boiled leather, metal chains, or metal plates . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2010)

"Let's not be hasty here. We have rope. Only one of us must make the swim. Then he can secure a rope for the rest of us to follow. We can lash a couple of logs together and float our gear across." 

OOC: Who has the best swim skill?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2010)

"Are there any logs around here?" Aodhán asks to nobody in particular, looking around.

[sblock=ooc]
Well, asking someone in particular  

I do like that swimming is difficult in any armor (like you said), but it puts a big dent in pirate-themed adventures IMO as you essentially scratch off half the classes in the game, including the healer, unless you want them to have sucky AC. It's a trade-off between realism and losing some options. A chain shirt would likely be much better though, but that ain't Aodhán's bag baby. I also like it better than the -2 penalty for full plate (50 lbs of solid metal) in 4e. If you put a goliath in full plate and then have him trained in athletics with 18 STR, he'd have +7 to his athletics. Let him jump and he can likely get an average roll of 14 so 21 result. With a running start that's 20'... I'd love to see someone jump 20' in full plate.

Good idea Scotley, my brain wasn't working earlier and I couldn't think of a way to get the armor across [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]His own statements to the contrary notwithstanding, Tsadok is the best swimmer of the group by far. He's both the strongest member of the party and the only one to invest skill points in Swim.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2010)

No logs, but plenty of scrub. It would be more work than a couple of logs, but you could gather enough wood to help bouy the gear. 

[sblock=OOC]And if all else fails you could just tie the gear to the end of the rope and drag it on the bottom. Kind of hard on the equipment to do it that way, though . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2010)

*Keeland*

"A small raft for the gear would do. I don't think we want to send it over all at once and have everyone be unarmed and armored at the same time."


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"In that case, I volunteer to be either first or last across, whichever the group judges would be most beneficial.  I can either guard our beachhead on the other shore, or I can bring up the rear, presumably carrying along the rope to leave no traces of our passage behind us."

[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2010)

Harnrey's tromping in the sand sounds strange, like slightly off beat, then he realizes there is another set of foot steps. Hoping it is a friend he turns around and sees Aodhán arriving. He smiles at the sight of someone else that sees no chance of swimming.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 27, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Mike can you give us a better idea of the distance across at this "Narrow" spot?  Also is there something on either side to tie off a rope?  Is the river wider than my rope?

IC - Tsadok looks at the narrow spot in the river and decides he can probably make it across at this point.  "I think I can swim that far with a rope and tie it off on the other side."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2010)

The narrow spot you've found looks to be between 50' and 60' - so if you've got the standard 50' rope you'll need to tie two together.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 28, 2010)

"So, uh, Harnry, what do you think of the new guy?" Aodhán asks while they wait together.

[sblock=ooc]
So this is the second time that these two have hung out together, with another somewhat awkward comment from Aodhán... good times [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Overhearing Aodhán's comment, Houwlou just can't resist throwing his 2 coppers in the pot:  "I'll say this for him:  he splices a mean rope!  Just look at him go!" 



[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will judge they will need two ropes so asks if any others in the company have one and will begin tying them together.  With this done he will look for something to anchor one end to on this side.  (A large bolder would be ideal).  Once completed he will turn to Houwlou and ask, "Would be so kind as to be the last over and untie the rope before you begin your crossing.  We will all pull the rope so that you only have to keep your head above water."


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"My ropes, tent, tools, and such are packed on Puddin', back in the big camp.  But she's real calm and won't bite you if you just sweet talk her a little bit and give her a quick kiss on the nose." 


[sblock=stat block, Houwlou]
Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2
Initiative: +1, Perception: +8(+2 more smell/sound,+2 more vs. undead),

```
HP: 27/27     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+04    S[T(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB: +5     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)*         +5        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger*               +4        1d4+1       19-20/x2     +2 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +3        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2010)

Standing at the bridge Harnrey looks to the "new Kid" 

"I think he has a good heart. He's a good egg."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2010)

[sblock]OOC: May need to clear up a bit of confusion - the narrow point int the river is nowhere near close enough tothe bridge to allow conversation. It's not even in sight of the bridge. And a trip to the bridge would (presumably) necessitate an encounter with its guardian. I thought everyone heeded Keeland's call to figure out a way to cross and stayed together . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2010)

[sblock=distance]Yeah, that's what I had been thinking as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2010)

Then harnrey is away from the party and is waiting for the guardian to show.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2010)

OOC:

So I've got Tsadok, Keeland and Houwlou preparing to get wet, Harnry at the bridge. Aodhán and Harnry have been conversing, but I'm perfectly wiling to put the dwarf in either place and handwave the chatter - just let me know your preference.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 29, 2010)

Aodhán won't chance letting our fair wizard end up in the clutches of a diabolical wizard so he'll go with him (and have the chatter)


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2010)

Houwlou's still pretty nervous about 'getting wet,' but, well, I just don't know.  Are you guys ready to have a ranger that smells like a wet dog?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2010)

re wet dog: no different that a bunch of gnolls.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2010)

OOC: Update coming this afternoon/tonght (I hope).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2010)

[sblock=Aodhán/Harnry]A tall, gaunt man with ashen skin and glowing brick red eyes appears at the base of the bridge as you stand there speaking. His appearance is sudden, as though he stepped from behind a fold in the very air. The disembodied head you spoke with before is floating a couple of paces behind him, over his right shoulder.

"Gentlemen, it warms my heart that you've decided to avail yourselves of my bridge. For a paltry sum of 20 gold you may cross to the other side of this lovely river. Further, that sum guarantees you the use of this bridge until sunset of this day."[/sblock]

[sblock=Houwlou, Keeland, Tsadok]Anyone else got a rope? 50' _might_ be long enough if one of you wades out a little and holds the end . . .

There is plenty of scrub to tie off on either side of the river.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou has 50 feet of rope packed on Puddin', which he will get. "Hang on, let me get my rope to add to the effort." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 1, 2010)

"20 now? Wasn't it just 10?" the abhac asks incredulously.

[sblock=ooc]
It might've been 20, I forgot honestly [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2010)

"The price is 10 Gold per person . . . 20 for the two of you."


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2010)

"Very well, although I still question the validity of his claim, but now is not the time to dispute it, uh so where do I put the gold? In your mouth?" Aodhán says, as he gathers the 10 gold coins and then looks around hesitantly not sure how to give the head the coins


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]_A tall, gaunt man with ashen skin and glowing brick red eyes appears at the base of the bridge as you stand there speaking. His appearance is sudden, as though he stepped from behind a fold in the very air. The disembodied head you spoke with before is floating a couple of paces behind him, over his right shoulder._

The tall gaunt man is presumably Daigh Chroí.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2010)

Harnrey too, counts out 10 gold coins.

"until sundown today, then."


----------



## mleibrock (May 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]_A tall, gaunt man with ashen skin and glowing brick red eyes appears at the base of the bridge as you stand there speaking. His appearance is sudden, as though he stepped from behind a fold in the very air. The disembodied head you spoke with before is floating a couple of paces behind him, over his right shoulder._
> 
> The tall gaunt man is presumably Daigh Chroí.[/sblock]




Daigh Chroí...uhhh ohh, you guys are in trouble!


----------



## mleibrock (May 2, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will splice the two ropes together and tie it around his waist.  He will then begin wading out as far as he can while still touching.  When he can no longer touch, we will begin swimming across.


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2010)

"Alright, so you be the tollman? Neat trick that entrance by the by" Aodhán asks, with his coins in his hands


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2010)

"yes, neat trick indeed." Harnrey looks to the head to see what reaction it may be having at this time.

Harnrey's sense motive: 1d20+3=8


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2010)

*Keeland*

Standing watch with his bow, Keeland awaits his turn to cross.


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou is still standing on the bank, ostensibly standing guard for his swimming friends.  Once the beachhead is secure on the other side and all of his friends have crossed successfully, he will untie the rope on the near side and begin his dogpaddle to rejoin them.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2010)

Tsadok, Houwlou, Keeland
With rope in hand, Tsadok boldly strikes out across the river. He makes it across, though when the water grows shallow enough for him to walk again he finds himself some little way downstream (about 50').

He successfully ties off the rope, and Keeland and Houwlou make it to safety as well.

Once across, they find Harnry and Aodhán trekking upstream to their location (see below).

Aodhán, Harnry
"I am indeed the 'Tollman.' And thank you, both for your remarks about my entrance and for the business! Perhaps we shall meet again . . . until then, best of luck to you!"

He accepts your coin gravely, and exits the same way he entered. Harnry is unable to get an accurate read on the head; it's hints and innuendos are either too subtle or to obscure for one unused to interacting with such an unusual creature.

The two of you stride across the bridge and turn your steps north, where you are reunited with the other three Bees in short order.


All
OOC: OK, you're across. Continue on toward the shrine?


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2010)

'Bah! What's that smell...oh it's Houwlou. You really should've just paid the gold, he wasn't such a bad guy. Cool teleporting trick though. We should watch our backs in case he appears out of nowhere again. Well, want to keep going?" Aodhán suggests.


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Ha, we all needed a good bath. Anyway, we are here and in a pinch we know we can get across the river with a rope rather than an expensive bridge. Now let's see to that shrine."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2010)

"it smells like a gnoll, Oh, that is Houwlou"


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*



renau1g said:


> 'Bah! What's that smell...oh it's Houwlou. You really should've just paid the gold, he wasn't such a bad guy. Cool teleporting trick though. We should watch our backs in case he appears out of nowhere again. Well, want to keep going?" Aodhán suggests.





Scott DeWar said:


> "it smells like a gnoll, Oh, that is Houwlou"



"You guys can just go get .... um.... bent!  I'll have you know that I've had more of a bath recently than either of you nasty guys has.  Yes, let's keep going."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2010)

"Then lets get going." says harnrey, nodding his headt in quiescens to moving along.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2010)

Having successfully negotiated the river crossing (by one means or another) you make your way across the high desert terrain to the old shrine.

Harsh winds whisper through the badlands, their cruel touch withering all but the hardiest of desert life. Dust and bits of debris dance across the ground, carried by the scorching breezes. Ahead, the ruins of ancient walls sprawl along the eroded bed of a long dried wash. Two towering statues rise from the scree, their features sand-blasted into anonymity.

The walls are about 20' high, covered with once elaborate friezes now eroded beyond recognition. There is an entrance between the two statues, a tight fit for Tsadok.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delays - May is crammed with soccer games, birthdays and anniversaries (and Mother's Day) and lots of end of school activities. I hope to get the map prepped and posted this evening.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2010)

"You'll have to be losing some weight my friend. Don't worry, a few more tours with us will have ya fit as Houwlou over there" Aodhán jokes


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2010)

double post


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2010)

Harnrey hides his grin from the Half elf, bus slips through the gap when it is his turn.

He stops once through to look around to see what can bee seen.


----------



## mleibrock (May 11, 2010)

Tsadok chuckles at Aodhán's jest.  "True, true!!"  Tsadok squeezes through sideways as he sucks in what little gut he has.


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2010)

*Keeland*

After a pause for a final look for anything recognizable in the decorations, Keeland slips between the statues easily.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou  easily negotiates the opening, and bounds out into a defensive posture, sword and dagger drawn when he reaches the other side.  To Tsadok he says, "I can take charge of whipping you into shape if you want.  I prescribe an arduous program of exercise and running!

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I'm a little puzzled by the description vs. the map, so I'm 'modifying' a little. Assume the east and west sides of the map are cliff walls. The shrine is built into a cliff, open above, so the 'outside walls' are actually the walls of a canyon. Does that make sense?[/sblock]

You squeeze through the aperture and into the first area of the shrine, and you find yourselves standing in a 'room' about 7½ feet deep and 45 feet wide. The north side of the room is a wall with an 5' wide opening directly opposite the passage you entered through. You see nothing living in the room.


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

OOC:  Yeah, my described actions don't exactly fit with the map, so scratch that.  Houwlou just enters weapons drawn and ready.

IC:  Moving into the "room," Houwlou looks to his left and right, sees the two small openings in the wall 'behind' the party and moves to look through the one on his left/west with a low snarl, "Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2010)

Harnrey  prepares to cast his acid dart on a moments notice.


----------



## mleibrock (May 12, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]I'm a little puzzled by the description vs. the map, so I'm 'modifying' a little. Assume the east and west sides of the map are cliff walls. The shrine is built into a cliff, open above, so the 'outside walls' are actually the walls of a canyon. Does that make sense?[/sblock]
> 
> You squeeze through the aperture and into the first area of the shrine, and you find yourselves standing in a 'room' about 7½ feet deep and 45 feet wide. The north side of the room is a wall with an 5' wide opening directly opposite the passage you entered through. You see nothing living in the room.




OOC - 

So I'm guessing we came in the opening on the South wall?  Also once we get to the center of the room, can we look further down what appears from this map to be hallways east and west?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]What's on the east and west end of the room (but not shown in the picture) is in fact the canyon wall - that's what I was talking about in my previous OOC post. The shrine is built at the bottom of a slot canyon, the entrance to the shrine occupies the entire mouth of the canyon. There will be places along the east and west sides of the map where it looks like it should extend - for now just use your imaginations to replace these open places with canyon walls. I'm working on a way to alter the provided map slightly so that this is less confusing.

Basically, either I'm misunderstanding the text provided or it doesn't accurately describe the map in the AP - so I'm changing it somewhat.

For now, for this room, what's shown on the map is the extent of it - it doesn't go farther east or west than what's shown on the current map. You guys entered through the south wall, the only exit from the room is the opening in the north wall.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2010)

East and West are actually canyon walls - the only exits are the one you came in to the South and the one in the North wall.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Let's go to the north, shall we?"  Houwlou leads that way.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Yes north, lead on." Keeland walks with bow in hand.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Let's go to the north, shall we?"  Houwlou leads that way.
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> 
> ...






Scotley said:


> "Yes north, lead on." Keeland walks with bow in hand.




"North seems good to me>" says Harnrey as he pulls out his wand.


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2010)

Tsadok falls in behind Houwlou and Keeland as the group moves North.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2010)

OOC: Update tonight, hopefully.


----------



## renau1g (May 18, 2010)

Aodhan bravely acts as rearguard.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2010)

You enter a wide room supported on each end by crumbling stone columns. The room appears empty of life.

[sblock=OOC]It is dark in here. Darkvision works normally; low-light vision is sufficient in this room but likely won't be once you enter the next; regular vision is useless here.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou has no difficult operating in these dim environs.  "Let's check these three openings on the other side of this room," he says, indicating one to the west and two to the north.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2010)

*Keeland*

With a nod, Keeland assents to Houwlou's suggestion.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Taking Keeland's assent as attributable to the entire party, Houwlou heads over to the western-most door, and listens.  "Grrr, I'm not very good at this sort of thing.  Tsadok, you seem to be possessed of a high degree of awareness, why don't you listen?"

OOC:  Houwlou has still made a listen attempt, please note.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2010)

All of the exits from the room are doorways rather than doors. Houwlou hears nothing through the western door.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

In that case, Houwlou will lead the group through the doorway cautiously, sword and dagger in hand (paw).

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2010)

Harnrey quickly casts low light vision with out any ado or fanfare.


----------



## mleibrock (May 21, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Before the group proceeds, Tsadok will hold Houlwlou back and listen intently to see if anything might be heard before proceeding.  Then he will fall in line in the natural marching order.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou [barely] resists the urge to smack the pushy Tsadok, and lets him listen at the door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2010)

Tsadok also hears nothing at the doorway.


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Well, Tsadok, what do you hear that I missed?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 22, 2010)

*Leif*



Leif said:


> Houwlou [barely] resists the urge to smack the pushy Tsadok, and lets him listen at the door.




Sorry Leif.  Tsadok would have been more courteous than I worded it.  Lead on McDuff!


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

As Tsadok defers to his leadership, Houwlou gently pushes him back towrds the door.  "Nay, not so fast there!  You have me all worried now about what sort of deviltry may be behind that door!  I think you had better go through first, or at least open it and give us a look at what lurks back there."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 22, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok smiles at his mate's suggestion as his own playful mind wanders.

Tsadok will poke his head through the doorway near the left side of the arch.  He will then do his best to leave his feet and have it seem something has grabbed his head and pulled him through the door.

acrobatics check (1d20+8=25)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2010)

As the other look on in anticipation, Tsadok cautiously approaches the doorway and puts his head through. To your horror it appears as though the strapping young man is jerked violently through the doorway - he disappears into the darkness on the other side.

[sblock=Aodhán]Your Darkvision easily perceives that Tsadok is quite all-right - he tumbled neatly through the doorway and is now standing in the dark on the other side with a look of eager anticipation.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2010)

"Ha! That be a neat trick friend, what's next for ya? Maybe you can pull a fast one on them pointy ears or the wolfkin, but as dwarves ain't fallin' that easily" Aodhán laughs, then thinks about it for a moment "Oi, you need some sort of light. Ain't got my dwarven eyes that for sure." he says, looking at one of the wizards for help.

[sblock=ooc]
Aodhán doesn't know he's a half-orc yet right? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC Aodhán]Correct - Tsadok hasn't made the group aware of his race.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2010)

Harnrey removes a sunrod from his pack and strikes the head on the ground. Light the color of soft pure gold warms the dark corners of the room the group has arrived at.

"is this what you were asking for?"









*OOC:*


 fyi: I have changed the invatory of items and spells that Harnrye has on OP sight to show th espell and itme usage.


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou looks shocked and apologetic as Tsadok disappears.  Then, when Aodhan reveals what has happened, he bares his teeth and chuckles.  "Ok, you little scamp, you got me there!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 23, 2010)

*Tsadok*

When Tsadok hears the others are aware of the ruse, he too begins a belly-laugh and says, "All clear on this side".


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou draws his sword, looks as menacing as "Olcanly" (?) possible, and strides boldly through the door with murder in his eyes.  "Think that sh**'s funny, do you, Tsadok?" he glowers.  But he can't maintain his facade for long, and immediately smiles and winks at Tsadok. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2010)

Harnrey looks around shaking his head at the antics being performed. "Are we all done here now?"


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2010)

*Keeland*

With a chuckle the elf notes, "If you two ever get tired of the adventuring life I expect you'd do quite well in a traveling show." He relaxes a little and prepares to follow the others.


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2010)

Aodhán smiles and gestures for the others to go first, while he continues to watch the rear.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2010)

"dang chuckleheads" mutters harnrey, not quiet soft enough to be unheard.


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

To Tsadok, Houwlou says, "Well, since you're already up here, want to lead us onward?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2010)

This long room is as empty and desolate as the one from which you entered. You see nothing living here.

[sblock=OOC]Aodhán (and Tsadok) can see the room clearly; Harnry's sunrod illuminates the entire room for Houwlou and Keeland, and the Wizard can see the entire room but the light is dim for him beyond 30'.

Please consider the Western wall to be the extent of the room. Areas where the wall is crumbled away are (for purposes of our game) actually canyon wall, and extend to the ceiling and beyond - thus the gray area is the full extent of the room. This will hold true for any similar area you encounter in here.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Let us continue deeper into this place."


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Choose our path, Tsadok."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 24, 2010)

*?*



Mowgli said:


> This long room is as empty and desolate as the one from which you entered. You see nothing living here.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Aodhán (and Tsadok) can see the room clearly; Harnry's sunrod illuminates the entire room for Houwlou and Keeland, and the Wizard can see the entire room but the light is dim for him beyond 30'.
> 
> Please consider the Western wall to be the extent of the room. Areas where the wall is crumbled away are (for purposes of our game) actually canyon wall, and extend to the ceiling and beyond - thus the gray area is the full extent of the room. This will hold true for any similar area you encounter in here.[/sblock]




Am I missing an updated map somewhere?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2010)

OOC: What?! You must be blind . . . certainly I'd never forget to post up an attachment . . . um . . . it's been there all along! Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## mleibrock (May 24, 2010)

*sorry... still confused*



Mowgli said:


> This long room is as empty and desolate as the one from which you entered. You see nothing living here.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Aodhán (and Tsadok) can see the room clearly; Harnry's sunrod illuminates the entire room for Houwlou and Keeland, and the Wizard can see the entire room but the light is dim for him beyond 30'.
> 
> Please consider the Western wall to be the extent of the room. Areas where the wall is crumbled away are (for purposes of our game) actually canyon wall, and extend to the ceiling and beyond - thus the gray area is the full extent of the room. This will hold true for any similar area you encounter in here.[/sblock]




Sorry Birthday Boy, I'm still not getting it.  Are the areas in black just areas we can not see yet?


----------



## renau1g (May 24, 2010)

[sblock=b-day]
So what are you now 33? 34? /suck-up mode  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2010)

he's .... hey, WAITAMINNIT!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Sorry Birthday Boy, I'm still not getting it.  Are the areas in black just areas we can not see yet?




OOC: Yessir - black areas you can't see; you haven't gotten to those areas yet in your exploration. In the rooms you _have_ explored the gray parts of the floor are the areas accessible to you. The shrine is built into the bottom of a slot canyon, the tan areas on the east and west sides of the map are canyon walls, which double as the outer walls of the shrine.


----------



## mleibrock (May 24, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will lead North along the east wall, poking his head into each opening as they move North to get a better idea of the space they occupy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2010)

Harnrey will follow Tsadoc as he ducks his head into rooms, giving him light to see by, not realizing he (Tsadoc) has darkvision.


----------



## mleibrock (May 24, 2010)

*Tsadok*

As Tsadok pokes his head into the first opening he suddenly realizes light is filling the space.  He looks back at Harnrey and is suddenly filled with a feeling of brotherhood.  "Thank you my friend."


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Oh, brother!  You two aren't going to make out now, are you?"  The Olcán looks for a place to hurl, just in case.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2010)

"Easy Houwlou, just because you haven't been able to clean your fur in a while, don't get upset with them." Aodhán continues to joke then adds "Well, I'm guessing that if there's anything here they probably already know we're here what with the jokes and sunrod"


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2010)

*Keeland*

"What are we expecting to find in here anyway?"  asks Keeland as he follows the exploration.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"That's a good question, Keeland.  Anybody care to enlighten him?"  The Olcán is too proud to say, 'enlighten us.'

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2010)

"maybe be a guard post of gnolls?"









*OOC:*


n are there any signs of previous occupation anywhere that we have been?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2010)

The first opening proves to be nothing more than a long alcove. As he pokes his head into the second opening, Tsadok's darvision easily pierces the gloom, revealing a large room filled with a forest of pillars. Two rectangular depressions run across the pillared hall’s rubblestrewn floor, perhaps once filled with water, but now choked with thorny desert weeds.

Houwlou's keen nose detects a faint scent of decay, but he can't tell from what direction it emanates.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2010)

"does anyone know to whome this shrine is dedicated to?" asks Harnrey as he looks around at the disaray and dust.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2010)

*Keeland*

Humming a simple tune, Keeland calls light from his bow and steps deeper into the room adding to the sunrod and revealing more of the large chamber.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Ugh!  Who died in here?  Harnrey, you been eating beans again?   Seriously, there is the faint stench of death or at least decay about this place.  Hopefully, any dead hereabouts are still resting peacefully."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2010)

None of you has heard of this shrine previously, and the marking on the walls are too eroded for you to glean any understanding of the object of devotion.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Ugh!  Who died in here?  Harnrey, you been eating beans again?   Seriously, there is the faint stench of death or at least decay about this place.  Hopefully, any dead hereabouts are still resting peacefully."




Harnrey gives Howlou a dirty look but at the mention of the walking dead he refrains from any comments. he takes a mental invatory of the spells he has still and prepares to be assulted by what may cause the source of the stench of death that Howlou smells.


----------



## mleibrock (May 27, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Unless the others mention otherwise, Tsadok will continue walking North inspecting the rooms he comes to.  He also takes note of the ceilings of these rooms.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Unless the others mention otherwise, Tsadok will continue walking North inspecting the rooms he comes to.  He also takes note of the ceilings of these rooms.




[sblock=OOC]Scott's posted Keeland walking into the columned room and casting _Light_ cantrip.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2010)

Aodhán looks at the forest of pillars

[sblock=pillars]
How tall are they? To the ceiling? [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 27, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Scott's posted Keeland walking into the columned room and casting _Light_ cantrip.[/sblock]





Sorry about that.  Tsadok will wait at the entrance to the room while the others explore.  Something feels odd and he will wait here unless needed.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou, surprised by Harnrey's continued silence, but grateful for it, will walk up beside Keeland, his sword and dagger held at the ready.  "I'd pat you on the back, but will all this sharp steel in my hands it'd probably do more harm than good." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2010)

"Howlou, can you tell which way the smell of decay is coming from?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2010)

[sblock=Houwlou]It's carried on the drafts that waft through the halls here. However, it's stronger within the columned room.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou extends his snout nose and tests the air, turning first this way then that way.  "Well, Harnrey, it seems to be all over this drafty place, but it does seem to me to be strongest amongst these columns."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2010)

*Keeland*

"You think there is something dead in here? Dead doesn't necessarily equal harmless." He continues to explore the room.


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Very true, my friend, very, very true," growls Houwlou.  "I don't look forward to finding any of the walking dead of course, but if we do find any, I feel it is my duty to eliminate their abominable selves from the world."

[sblock=duty]For those of you who don't know, the undead are a favored enemy of Houwlou's[/sblock]
[sblock=DeWar]And NO snowman jokes! [/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2010)

As you prowl about the room, investigating the corners and looking around the columns, a rustling sound alerts everyone to the presence of another creature in the room . . . the largest spider any of you has ever seen (about the size of a full grown hog) comes rushing between the columns to attack!

OOC: Initiative is the order of the day!


----------



## mleibrock (May 31, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok sees his friends all look in the same direction and draw their weapons but is unable to actually see what is going on.  He will draw his sap, enter the room and move to C3 to try and see around ? (not sure who this Icon is)

initiative (1d20+3=5)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Tsadok sees his friends all look in the same direction and draw their weapons but is unable to actually see what is going on.  He will draw his sap, enter the room and move to C3 to try and see around ? (not sure who this Icon is)
> 
> initiative (1d20+3=5)




OOC: 
Tsadok is the icon at A3 (he was actually outside, I just needed a place to get him on the map.
Harnry is at C3,  Houwlou at E3, Keeland at D1, Aodhán at G1.

There's no surprise round, so everyone will act in initiative order.


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2010)

*Keeland*

OOC: initiative (1d20+3=19)

Keeland reacts quickly and sends an arrow (1d20+6=13) at the spider, but his aim could be better. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22*    AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 01       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
CuachMaraigh (Longbow)   +6        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips (4/4)                        First Level (3/3)
    * Detect Magic                        * Cure Light Wounds
    * Light                               * Sleep
    * Mage Hand                           * Summon Monster I
    * Mending
    * Prestidigitation
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2010)

BTW, Tarantula: Initiative (1d20+3=18)


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2010)

Aodhán is quick, but not qiuck enough.


init (1d20+2=17)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2010)

Inititive:
1d20+2=22

"Whats the big hary deeal about abominable ...Spider!"

Harnrey yelps and then says, "eksimatu võimsus jõu streik tõsi" and a blast of light shoots forth from his hand

[sblock=mechanics]
cast magic missle
translation:
unerring power of force strike true[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou, glad that he had his weapons bared and at the ready, steps forward to meet the over-sized arachnid and introduce it to his steel, but, in his haste, he gets his feet momentarily tangled around each other but quickly recovers.  _"Grrrrr,"_ says the Olcán.

Init. = 3 initiative (1d20+1=3)

Unfortunately, Houwlou was unable to connect with the creepy-crawly this time. H's 1st attack against spider (1d20+6=11, 1d8+3=9, 1d20+6=11, 1d4+2=3)


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2010)

*Mid-Round (Aodhán's Up)*

Harnry jumps at the sudden appearance of the hairy arachnid, but his reaction is lightening fast - a Magic Missile blasts into the things thorax. Keeland is almost as quick, but his aim is slightly off and his arrow skims across the spiders body without doing any harm (AC 14, T 13, FF 11).

The spider skitters forward to attack the nearest foe (Houwlou). It raises it's front legs, exposing a huge triangular mouth filled with teeth, and bites the wolf-kin, it's razor teeth slicing easily through armor and fur. Houwlou is taken aback by the things ferocity and tangles his weapons - his return strokes fail to connect.

[sblock=Mechanics/Stats]Harnry: Magic Missile (1d4+1=4)
Keeland: Miss
Houwlou: Struck for Damage (1d6=2), need Fort Save (DC 14) please.

Initiative
Harnry (22)
Keeland (19)
Spider (18) (4/??)
Aodhán (17) -> You're Up
Tsadok (05)
Houwlou (03) (30/32) (Already Acted)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 1, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Would Aodhán have shield or weapon drawn? I think I recall drawing them, but just wanted to confirm.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sure. (Since his BAB is +1 he could draw them as part of his move action as well).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

The Olcán easily shrugs off the venom of the ettercap.

Houwlou's Fort ST, DC=14  
dc 14 save (1d20+4=24)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2010)

Aodhán circles around the spider as it attacks Houwlou, his axe bites into its back as the dwarf cracks a smile.

[sblock=ooc]


Move: circle around the spider to flank
Standard: attack - vs ac; dmg (1d20+5=21, 1d10+2=7) hits AC 21 for 7

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 29/29     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 02       CMB: 04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +5        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +4        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Channel Energy: (6 remaining)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * Bless
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil

    Second Level (3+1)
    *
    *
    *
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2010)

[sblock=r1g/Houwlou]You might want to hold off on the CLW - my mechanics post was meant to reflect that Houwlou's *taken* two points, not that he's *at* two points.

I've now edited the post to be more clear - sorry for the confusion![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou will stay Aodhán's hand.  "Huh uh, Aodhán, save it for when we need it, buddy."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
sorry for delay. updated [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2010)

Aodhán's axe splits the giant spider's thorax and gushy bug guts spew forth. The fearsome arachnid quivers once, and is still . . .

Nothing else moving around in here if you want to do a bit of investigating.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou watches with interest and admiration as Aodhán eliminates the threat of the spider.  "Thanks, that's what I was about to do,  thanks for saving me the bother."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2010)

"You did a good job distracting it, gave me a chance. Just be careful how good you become at 'distractin' things, even Lonrach has his limits" Aodhán says with a chuckle.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Thanks, I'll keep that in mind."   Aodhán instictively senses that the Olcán's pride is just a wee bit hurt, but you figure he'll get over it. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 8, 2010)

OOC: What's next for our fearless merc crew? Poke around this room? On to the next?


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

"Shall we move on, then?  There appears to be little of interest here, right?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 8, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok enters the room watching where he steps to try and avoid the spider's guts strewn around the room.  He begins looking around for the spider's web or lair. 

 "I tend to agree with you my friend (looking to Houwlou).  I'd like to be sure this level is clear before we begin to search fully.  I'd hate to have something like this sneak up on us."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2010)

"I would like to be sure there are no more spiders berfore we leave this room. That one was sneaky and could have struck us from behind."

Harnrey pokes arond the room, paticularly from the direction that the spider came from, and looking for signs of webbing.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2010)

"Houwlou, you know a lot about critters right? Any chance we can grab some of this thing's bite juice? It ain't needing it anymore" Aodhán asks, pointing to the tiny drop of venom that clings to the fangs of the fallen arachnid.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 8, 2010)

[sblock=Houwlou/Leif]You are certain that this is a spider of a type that does not typically use webs to trap prey but instead hunts its food actively. The venom could potentially be distilled, so is likely worth something in the Markets in Katapesh.[/sblock]

[sblock=Harnry/DeWarr]No webs or signs of other spiders are evident on a cursory inspection of the rest of the room.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tsadok/MikeL]You make your save vs. spider guts and successfully manage to avoid the worst of the muck.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 9, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - I'm guessing our wonderful DM would tell us if there were any bodies lying around in plain site. 

IC -  Tsadok is wondering what this thing was feeding on before we wondering into this room.

Tsadok will make is way back to the hallway were they entered this room and continue North.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - I'm guessing our wonderful DM would tell us if there were any bodies lying around in plain site.




OOC: Yessir!


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou seizes the opportunity to educate his comrades somewhat on the nature of spiders, "This spider was no web builder.  See here how the legs are long and hairless.  No, this spider is, was, one who prowled on the hunt for prey.  And yes, there is a way to obtain the creature's venom, and it should fetch a good price in a decent-sized city."  Houwlou will proceed to perform the necessary dissection of the creature, seeking to preserve and remove its venom glands.

OOC:  Not sure what roll, if any, you will require for this.  I'll just give you a raw d20, ok? spider dissection (1d20=13)  If Houwlou can add his wisdom mod to that, it is a 17.  If dex mod, it's a 15 or 16, not sure which offhand.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2010)

*Keeland*

Keeland moves to recover the arrow he used and looks about a bit as he doesn't care to watch the spider being cut up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2010)

Houwlou manages to extract one of the venom sacs from the tarantula.

Keeland finds his arrow intact; as he's doing a slow recon to avoid participating in the butchering of the spider he feels a tile give slightly under his foot. He kneels quickly and pries up the tile - underneath is a fairly sizeable rotting cloth bag. The bag contains a golden pectoral which the Áilleacht's experienced eye values at around 1300 gp, a copper mask symbol of the god Nethys which would likely fetch 30 gold in the markets of Katapesh, 82 tarnished silver pieces and an intricately carved bronze scarab on which he can't really place a value.

Tsadok exits the room and moves North, but quickly comes to the end of the hallway.

[sblock=OOC]I've cleared the areas on the map that can be seen from where everyone is standing.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

*Keeland*

The Áilleacht announces, "found a few trinkets. When we have more time I'll check them for magic." He moves them from the rotted bag to his pouch and then strides to the northeast corner of the room and holds his bow up to cast light ahead. He moves west across the whole room casting light into the chambers beyond so they the group can see what's next before we advance.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2010)

The chambers and hallways immediately north of the tarantula room appear empty, thought Houwlou notices that the dust on the floors has been disturbed - there are definitely things moving about in here, but he can't tell if they are 'typical' denizens of the high desert or something that doesn't belong.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

*Keeland*

Having done his part to facilitate the choice, Keeland waits for someone else to advance. He stands ready to cover them with his bow.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2*

"I note that someone or something has passed this way in the not to distant past.  See how the dust is distubed?"

OOC: Do the markings in the dust seem to be discrete marks, like feet, or swaths, like something crawling and dragging its belly?

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2010)

Desert rats, snakes, jackals or other dog-like creature, and at least one large cat (Puma or Jaguar size).


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2*

"The tracks seem to mostly have been left by small scurrying creatures, but there are some made by jackal-like beasts, and a few made by a larger feline, so 'ware big cats!"  On a hunch, Houwlou will try to follow those feline tracks for just a moment, looking to see if they suddenly change, as if whatever made them has shape-shifted.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2010)

not being sure what other denizins that may come out of the shodows, Harnrey prepares himselfr with his wand to cast a spell that he had not memorized yet, but had been formulateing in his studies.

ready an action: cast monster summoning II through bonded item (Wand) duration 4 rounds
creature: small air elemental with augmented summons

happens if any thing such as that large hunting cat were to pounce from anywhere, paticularly from above since the pugwumpis and the giant spider have both tried to attack from above now.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2010)

"If some cat's show up I'll trust to your own canine instincts to deal with them"  Aodhán jests as he prepares to take the lead this time.

[sblock=ooc]
Aodhán steps 2 squares north of his current map spot [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2010)

As the Abhác strides forward a vague sense of power, a sort of tension, begins to fill the air. From somewhere ahead comes the muted sound of pipes playing a mournful tune.

From where he is standing, Aodhán can see a carving of a magnificent figure (he recognizes it as Nethys, God of Magic) on the north wall of the chamber beyond. He can't see enough of the carving to make out the theme from here.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2010)

"Keeland, you should come up here and hear this. Some pipers piping, give you a run for your money" he whispers.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2010)

The unseen piper is actually quite good. As Aodhán speaks the volume swells enough that everyone can hear it; the sad tune stirs each of you somewhat to melancholy.

Keeland recognizes the tune. It's part of an epic piece composed some 800 years ago. The song has the usual components of such: star crossed lovers, heroic quests, etc.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 13, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Sorry I'm so late in posting. 

IC - Tsadok follows the group...not really wanting to lead, he happily follows whomever chooses to lead.  Being ever mindful of potential traps and surprises.

BTW - Tsadok watches with admiration as Houwlou dissected out the venom gland.  Very impressive indeed.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 2*



renau1g said:


> "If some cat's show up I'll trust to your own canine instincts to deal with them"  Aodhán jests as he prepares to take the lead this time.



"Rowr," says the Olcán as he follows Aodhán closely.


Mowgli said:


> The unseen piper is actually quite good. As Aodhán speaks the volume swells enough that everyone can hear it; the sad tune stirs each of you somewhat to melancholy.



"How about that!  A dungeon with live theme music!  Maybe we should hire this piper to always accompany us on our travels?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2010)

"He is quite good, an old piece, but I have heard it." Keeland steps a little closer to shed some light on the statue and sings a couple of verses in accompaniment with the piper to give his companions a sense of the story.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2010)

As Keeland strides boldly into the room ahead the music fades from hearing. The light shining forth from _Tempest illuminates a scene depicting Nethys (the God of Magic) and his Herald, the cloud-like being known as Arcanotheign.

At Nethys' mighty command, legions of elementals build entire cities, raging seas calm, and enemies are brought to accord. Four falcon-headed statues guard a chamber to the west. Between them, a broad flagstone cants up into the air, a trapdoor no longer secret.

OOC: Assumed you'd all want to go on in - let me know if I'm mistaken and you wish your peeps placed elsewhere . . ._


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 3*

Gingerly stepping over the formerly concealed trap door, Houwlou looks around the room curiously.  "Catchy tune!  Keep it up, and I might just give you a tip."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2010)

*Keeland*

Humming a few more bars, Keeland examines the scenes in more detail and then suggests, "We should check out the other chamber next door before taking the trap door."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2010)

"That sounds like a very good idea."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2010)

The final chamber on this floor proves empty and dusty.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> "That sounds like a very good idea."




OOC: Or not. 

Finding nothing of interest in the next chamber, Keeland returns to the trap door and provides light for anyone bold enough to take a look below.


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou says, "I'm bold enough to look, but I can probably see farther into the hole without that cursed light nearby."  If Keeland will cover his light and raise the trap door, Houwlou will take a peek down there.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2010)

Raising the trap proves more difficult than expected - anyone who wants to give it a shot needs to make a strength check.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 14, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok steps up and uses all his might but there must be a little trick to it.

strength check (1d20+3=10)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2010)

Harnrey picks out a crossbow bolt to ready the casting of a spell. he then walks over to the heavily muscled Tsadok and asks, "I can make you stronger, if you let me cast a spell on you."


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 3*

The Olcán just watches these goings on with amused interest and flexes his muscles.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2010)

The mighty Abhac Cleric moves to aide his human ally, but as he tries to lift, forgets to lift with his legs and the strain on his back nearly pops something.

strength (1d20+2=9)


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 3*

"Stand back, priest, allow me."  The Olcán Ranger tries his luck.

Strength check for Houwlou (1d20+3=7)

The 'mighty' Olcán steps up and give it his best shot, but his grip slips and he falls flat.  Blast! That thing is heavier than it looks," he says as he picks himself up.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2010)

"Well ain't this a sight, we best a giant spider, defeat those damnable pugwampis, even negotiate with some flaming skull... and we're stopped by a piece of stone?" Aodhán jokes, laughing despite the situation.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Who'd have thought three rolls wouldn't even break 10? The door is good and stuck - looks like you might need to use Harnry's spell _and_ his Engineering knowledge . . .  The Wizards' finally gonna be useful! [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 3*

"This just _sucks_!  And not in a _good_ way, either." overves the ever-vigilant Olcán.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Who'd have thought three rolls wouldn't even break 10? The door is good and stuck - looks like you might need to use Harnry's spell _and _ his Engineering knowledge . . .  The Wizards' finally gonna be useful! [/sblock]




pffffft ......... * what do you mean, finally?  and what did you mean using engineering knowledge? would that help for an 'assis another' effect?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 19, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> pffffft ......... * what do you mean, finally?








Scott DeWar said:


> and what did you mean using engineering knowledge? would that help for an 'assis another' effect?




OOC: I think just the suggestion should be enough to point you in the right direction . . . if I say anything more I'll be opening the dang thing for you.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2010)

*Keeland*

An amused grin on his face Keeland continues to hold his bow and shine light on the failed attempts.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2010)

**siiiggghhhh**

Harnrey rolls his eyes and says, "tugevus paljud mu peale!" and smacks 
Tsadoc on the sholder

"Now if you just bush here and slide this way, then if you can get elp pushing this way by somone right here, we might beable to get this open."

assist another with knowledge :engineering
1d20+9=20


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 3*

"This was at one time an active temple of Nethys.  Perhaps invoking her power, um, excuse me, HIS power, would assist with the door?" 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 20, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Is there something to grab when we are trying to open this door?  If that is the case, Tsadok will tie a knot around the handle and stretch out the rope so that everyone may assist in opening this door.

IC - After everyone grabs hold, Tsadok will give a countdown.  "On 3.  1.....2....3!


Second strength check (1d20+3=6)


OOC - Seriously?  This door is never gonna open!!

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2010)

ooc: I really hate invisible castle at times.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2010)

Harnry quickly divines Tsadok's intention as he watches the big man working with the rope, and offers suggestions for using the local architecture to gain some small mechanical advantage. Unfortunately, despite the two fellows' best effort the trap door remains stubbornly stuck.

[sblock=OOC]Aodhán and Keeland have yet to try - might want to put them in front and let everyone else make 'aid another' strength checks. If you don't get it opened today you'll have to leave it for now and scout a different area. You could then come back here another day.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2010)

ooc: if we get two more assist others, we can get up to a 12. I do not know what the dc would be to beat, though.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2010)

*Keeland*

"I think it may be more about leverage than muscle. Maybe like this?" 

Keeland tries to benefit from watching those who've gone before and braces himself carefully before giving a heave. "I think if someone could push just to the left there..." 

OOC: Str. check (1d20+1=16) Hmmm, if he can benefit from the engineering check and maybe one aid another he'd hit 20...


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 3*

OOC:  I'm not sure if Houwlou can help again, since he's already tried once and failed.  If he can, though, he'll lend his strength to the communal effort.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2010)

Scotley said:


> "I think it may be more about leverage than muscle. Maybe like this?"
> 
> Keeland tries to benefit from watching those who've gone before and braces himself carefully before giving a heave. "I think if someone could push just to the left there..."
> 
> OOC: Str. check (1d20+1=16) Hmmm, if he can benefit from the engineering check and maybe one aid another he'd hit 20...




Harnrey interups and makes a few suggestions, " hey, if we use _ this_ for extra leverage right here and here, then push this way, . . .  just like that . . . " 

1d20+9=24

aid another (again)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2010)

Keeland examines the trapdoor carefully, and puts his slender elven shoulders to the task. Carefully considering Harnry's words, Tsadok and Houwlou take the rope rigged earlier and begin pulling. Finally, the stone door comes unstuck and slowly rises from the opening it guards.

Revealed is a 10'x10' shaft descending some 30' into the ground. The sides of the shaft are adorned with bas-relief sculptures of the gods . . . should be a fairly easy climb to the bottom.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 3*

"Whew," says Houwlou, "I'm glad that's over!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2010)

*Keeland*

Keeland finds it difficult to keep the grin off his face as he brushes his hands together to shake off a little dust and takes up his bow once more. "I'll cover whoever wants to go first."


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 21, 2010)

*Tsadok*

As Keeland prys open the hatch, Tsadok can't help but laugh.  As Keeland looks at him, Tsadok's laugh quickly erupts into a full blown belly laugh.

"I guess since you were gracious enough to figure out how to open the dang thing, least I can do is take a peek.". Tsadok will poke his head down to see if a ladder is atttached to use in order to climb down.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou is right on Tsadok's heels as he proceeds.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2010)

No ladders, just the bas-relief work. The climb down _should_ be easy. Surely you guys have used up all of your bad rolls for the day. But maybe you should Take 10 just in case . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 22, 2010)

*Tsadok*

After having a look, the young man decides the climb down should be a piece of cake and begins his descent.

climb check (1d20+7=21)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+03

  BAB: 01       CMB:+04     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas - Male Olcán Ranger 3*

"Can we run another rope down, too, so even a clubfoot like me can make it down" says the nervous Olcán.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2010)

Tsadok makes the descent easily. The floor slopes down to the west for about 10 or 15 feet before opening up into a larger space.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2010)

*Keeland*

"See anything worth all of us coming down for?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Surely you guys have used up all of your bad rolls for the day. But maybe you should Take 10 just in case . . .












*OOC:*


 never underestamate the bad timeing of IC! what is the dc needed? I only see Harnrey has a total of +1


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2010)

[sblock=Climb DC]Hmmm. To tell or not to tell? DC of the climb is only 10. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Climb DC]Hmmm. To tell or not to tell? DC of the climb is only 10. [/sblock]





[sblock=climb DC] so to take a 10 is success? [/sblock]

Harnrey will take a ten with his plus one for eleven

(ooc) I just had to spell even the numbers as I am presently watching Fahrenheit 451


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 22, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Scotley said:


> "See anything worth all of us coming down for?"





"Not yet, but there is an opening beyond the hallway so I'd like us to explore together."


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou sighs and says, "Very well, then, here I come." He grasps the rope firmly and attempts his descent.  He slips once, for just a moment, but recovers somewhat and successfully descends.

Climb Check: Houwlou's climb down into the bowels of the dungeon (1d20+1=10)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2010)

The cleric will cover the spellcasters while they climb down and take the last position down.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2010)

*Keeland*

Carefully stowing his bow, Keeland takes his time and climbs down to join his companions. 

OOC: Taking ten on climb check.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2010)

storing anything he might bre carrieing, Harnrey decends down next.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2010)

As the group descends the shaft the harping resumes, this time playing a stirring battle march - but very quietly. The sounds of the high desert winds - such a constant presence above ground that they'd faded into the background - are conspicuous by their absence down here.

As you make your way down the sloping passage, Keeland's bow lights the way for those unable to see clearly in the dark and provides some color for those who otherwise would see none.

Ceramic lamps burning with cadaverous blue flame light as you enter the wide, high-ceilinged chamber at the end of the slope. To the southwest, a baboon headed figure crouches menacingly. A stern-looking pharaoh stares across at it from the northeast. Carved folds of well sculpted cloth enshroud the northwest statue, and in the southeast niche, the pharaoh is again depicted, his face scarred and twisted with anger. Three arches lead from the chamber, the fragments of shattered doors dangling on ancient hinges (OOC: One of these three is the one through which you entered).

[sblock=Aodhán, Keeland]These statues depict lesser known spirits of destructive magic. (KS: Religion)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Well this is certainly an ominous place," says Houwlou.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2010)

"The statues are depictions of destructive magic. I suggest we tread cautiously here." Keeland whistles a simple tune and waves his free hand in a gesture reminiscent of a conductor leading an orchestra. Then he gazes about again with new interest at the features of the room. 

OOC: Detect Magic.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2010)

As Keeland begins to examine the room from an arcane perspective, Aodhán wracks his brain to remember something during his time spent as an acolyte of the temple about these spirits. 

[sblock=Religion]religion (1d20+8=23)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 23, 2010)

*Question*



Mowgli said:


> As the group descends the shaft the harping resumes, this time playing a stirring battle march - but very quietly. The sounds of the high desert winds - such a constant presence above ground that they'd faded into the background - are conspicuous by their absence down here.
> 
> As you make your way down the sloping passage, Keeland's bow lights the way for those unable to see clearly in the dark and provides some color for those who otherwise would see none.
> 
> ...




OOC - Mike,  I assume you've blacked out the rest of the room for realism, would Tsadok be able to see anything beyond the area designated?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2010)

"Hokus pokus focus" Says Harnrey as he waves his wand about the room. ( detect Magic cantrip)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Detect Magic.






Scott DeWar said:


> (Detect Magic Cantrip)




The statues all radiate mild evocation magic.



mleibrock said:


> OOC - Mike,  I assume you've blacked out the rest of the room for realism, would Tsadok be able to see anything beyond the area designated?




OOC: Sorry, I didn't _quite_ get the visual area big enough . . . both the West and South corridors end in turns to the left just outside the lighted area. So in this case you (and Aodhán) could see that but nothing around the bends without breaking out the periscopes.


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*



Mowgli said:


> So in this case you (and Aodhán) could see that but nothing around the bends without breaking out the periscopes.



OOC:  Can't Houwlou also see this much?  Oh, wait, he only has LowLight vision.  Well, how much _can_ he see, eh?

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Can't Houwlou also see this much?  Oh, wait, he only has LowLight vision.  Well, how much _can_ he see, eh?




[sblock=OOC]Bear with me while I 'think out loud' to work this out.

Keeland's _Light_ cantrip is like a torch, shedding normal light in a 20' radius and increasing the light level one step for an additional 20'. Low-light vision allows Houwlou to see twice as far as a human in low-light, but doesn't help with total darkness. So in this situation, he and Keeland can see 40' as though it were normally illuminated but can't see into the darkness beyond the torchlight. Harnry sees 20' with normal illumination, and between 20' and 40' is dimly illuminated for him. Tsadok and Aodhán can see perfectly out to 60'.

The bends in the corridors are just at the limits of the dim torchlight, so Keeland and Houwlou can make them out as well - though not so clearly as the two with Darkvision.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Did Aodhán's religion check determine anything? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2010)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Did Aodhán's religion check determine anything? [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Sorry - got caught up on the light/vision train. His check didn't determine anything beyond what I previously indicated. Little known minor spirits of malevolent magic. I dropped the 'KS: Religion' into that post to let you know what I'd used for the check - you both did well enough when I rolled to get all of the info available.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2010)

Harnrey squints and then his eyes get really big. 

"Uh gentle men, Lets be reeeely careful here. those statues are magical with the kind of magic that goes boom."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2010)

"Can any of you spellcasters summon some help for us to test them out?" the cleric asks.

[sblock=ooc]
One of the few times I'd like to have a Bag of Tricks [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 25, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Totally ignorant of magic, Tsadok's curiosity gets the best of him.  He asks, "So...what does that mean, the statues being magical.  Could this be a trap?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2010)

I think that the recourse is simply not touching any of them for starters


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Well, I see they are magical, but does that require them to be a trap?" He examines the statues more closely, but does not touch them. "Now that you mention it though this does look a little strange..."

OOC: Perception check to find magical traps. (1d20+12 =30)


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05
  Per: +10

  BAB: 02       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Longbow)        +7        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (4/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2010)

"Well, the type of magic and to whome these are statues of is what I am basing my guess on."

perception check:
1d20+4=5

(can you say cluless?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2010)

Keeland finds the trap on the Baboon Headed statue, and Tsadok's finely tuned senses alert him to traps on the two Pharoahs. Neither of you detects a trap on the figure shrouded in cloth - but it makes a certain amount of sense that one is there . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 30, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will look closer at the statue that does not seem to be trapped, inspecting it thoroughly.

OOC - Is there any information we can discern - like the trap's trigger or result if it goes off?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2010)

Curious as to why one of the four statues doesn't jump out at him as trapped, Tsadok moves to inspect it more closely. He still almost misses this one, but just as he's about to turn away he finds the tell-tale signs that the figure covered in finely carved 'cloth' is also trapped.

The traps on all four statues are triggered by touching the statue, but there's no telling what the effect would be . . .

[sblock=OOC]Well, normally at least, you would be limited to what you (the player) could deduce about the effect - e.g. the presence of a needle in a mechanical trap would likely indicate poison as well. In this case, the Detect Magic showed an Evocation spell, which would be your gouts of flame, acid, ice, or some other equally nasty effect.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Good job, Tsadok!  You have spared us much grief and anguish.  As far as what the traps function may be, well, some things are better left as mysteries.  Let us avoid the trapped columns and continue our exploration, making note of this place.  Perhaps we will have opportunity to cleanse it of traps later?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 1, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok beams at Houwlou's praise.  "I agree!  If there is one thing I do know it's not to mess with a magical trap.  On the other hand if we wish to try and disarm them safely to see why they are trapped in the first place, I suggest two ideas.  Firstly, we should all leave the room and have Keeland shoot an arrow at one of the statues to see if that might disarm it.  Secondly, still exited the room, maybe Harney could cast Mage Hand and touch one of the statues.

Either way, I know enough to know I'm not skilled enough to attempt a disarm of these magical traps."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB:+05     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2010)

Harnrey looks to Tsadok and says, "that is a stroke of genius. And I hve that spell prepared!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2010)

OOC: I'll assume the group follows Tsadok's cunning plan and withdraws to the Eastern hall as he casts the spell.

IC:

The touch of Harnry's Mage Hand on the statue in the NorthWest corner of the room produces a rather startling effect - a cone of flame gouts from the statue's mouth, reaching 15' into the room. Though it lasts but a moment, the heat of the fire can be felt even out on the staircase.

Moving the Mage Hand to touch the other statues produces the same result from each one.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 2, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: I'll assume the group follows Tsadok's cunning plan and withdraws to the Eastern hall as he casts the spell.
> 
> IC:
> 
> ...




If we touch a statue that has already gone off, does it again produce the flames?  Dies it seem the cone is directed in a particular direction?  Or does it shoot at wherever the touch originated?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> If we touch a statue that has already gone off, does it again produce the flames?  Dies it seem the cone is directed in a particular direction?  Or does it shoot at wherever the touch originated?




The cone will catch anything from the statue to about the center of the room (OOC: Reflex save for half damage).

You'll have to check the trap to see if it resets or if it's a one-shot deal.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Helpful trick, that, Harnrey!  Say, while the spell is still going, why don't you move it back to a column it's already touched and see if the flame is still produced?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2010)

And just like that, you find that the statue traps reset automatically; another gout of flame bursts forth.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2010)

*Keeland*

Observing carefully, Keeland looks for a safe place when the traps are going off, behind one of the statues perhaps?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2010)

If you could fit behind the statues without touching them you'd not set off the traps. Note that you _can_ leave the room by any of the three entrances/exits without touching the trapped statues.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2010)

"well if touching the statues sets off the traps, then perhaps we can jsut exit on through this room without touching a statue."


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"That proposed course of action gets my _full_ support, no question."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 3, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"I agree as well.  But I can't stop wondering why these statues would be trapped when it's so easy to avoid them.  Maybe it's just a case of preventing mischief or vandalism."

What are the statues made of?  What is their clothing made of!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2010)

The statues are carved from granite, as is their clothing.

As you stand discussing the statues and the reason for their being, Harnry notices a cup - old and chipped - floating through the air from the Western doorway. The cup floats across the room and hovers before him.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Forsooth!" says Houwlou, indicating the floating cup.  "What new devilish enchantment is this, I wonder?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> The statues are carved from granite, as is their clothing.
> 
> As you stand discussing the statues and the reason for their being, Harnry notices a cup - old and chipped - floating through the air from the Western doorway. The cup floats across the room and hovers before him.




"Ha ha guys. I see someone else can do _ghostly hand of the mage's spirit_. very funny. And where did you ind this cup?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2010)

At the wizard's words the cup falls to the ground and shatters. Whatever liquid had been in the bottom has long since evaporated, leaving only a fine purple dust.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2010)

*Keeland*

Bending carefully, Keeland takes a bit of the purple powder on a gloved fingertip and holds it up letting any aroma waft to his nostrils. _Wine perhaps?_, he wonders.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2010)

If vinegar could be powdered, this would be it - seems likely that it was wine a few years back.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2010)

"Ok, who is the wise guy?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2010)

There is no response . . .


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"The only 'wise guy' around here that I know of is a certain wizard who shall remain nameless."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2010)

"Perhaps it is a lingering enchantment. Whatever wizard or priest once used this place was presented a cup of wine upon entering?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"My, but won't he be disappointed if he returns and finds that Harnrey shattered his cup!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2010)

"If the implication is that I am the one causing the , er rather I _caused_ the cup to fly, you would be wrong." Harnrey stoops to look at the shattered remains of the cup, picking up a large piece He will examine that piece closely.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 4, 2010)

The porcelain is unquestionably old - centuries old - and of good quality. Or it was before it was smashed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2010)

"Damn, a fine piece of history is destroyed. If noone else did it, then, uh . . . who did? If there are still residual enchantments present, _wo_ or even *what* put them there"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 4, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Damn, a fine piece of history is destroyed. If noone else did it, then, uh . . . who did? If there are still residual enchantments present, _wo_ or even *what* put them there"




"I think this place is gonna give up lots of secrets before this is over.  Should we move on?"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 4, 2010)

"We should be careful, if Harnry can make those things go off with his magic hand, then whoever made that cup come in here can likely do it also. " Aodhán says, stroking his beard contemplatively.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for the delays guys, most of you know, but I was very, very busy ensuring that my June 30th deadlines were met and then July 1-2 was a holiday up here so we had family time. Yesterday was spent cutting the lawn, visiting with relatives and enjoying a nice day by the pool. Anyways, I should be back posting 1/day or more on Monday [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 4, 2010)

[sblock=r1g]No problem - sounds like a good holiday for you![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2010)

renau1g said:


> "We should be careful, if Harnry can make those things go off with his magic hand, then whoever made that cup come in here can likely do it also. " Aodhán says, stroking his beard contemplatively.




Harnrey suddenly pales at the realization of what Aodhán is suggesting and he looks to the others and says, "Keep on your guard, We still need to get trough this room. If he is right with that suggestion, we may have our hands full."


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*



Scott DeWar said:


> "If the implication is that I am the one causing the , er rather I _caused_ the cup to fly, you would be wrong." Harnrey stoops to look at the shattered remains of the cup, picking up a large piece He will examine that piece closely.



"And by the way, I wan't implying that you caused the cup to fly, just that your troublesome meddling may well have been the cause of it being smashed."  Now that he has doled out another small portion of grief to the wizard, Houwlou is also ready to proceed. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2010)

*rolls eyes* "sigh"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2010)

*Keeland*

Fascinated by the old, yet still functioning magic of the place, Keeland ignores the bantering of his fellows. "Let's see what further mysteries lie ahead."


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Agreed," says Houwlou as he prepares to lead alongside the sneaky Tsadok.  "We're right behind you," he says to the rogue.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2010)

Harnrey will collect the pieces as best he can to remake it later if possible. If nothing else, it is of intirsic value for the times of past.


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou lends a hand to Harnrey in collecting the fragments.  "I just _hate_ an untidy dungeon, anyway," he says.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2010)

Leif said:


> Houwlou lends a hand to Harnrey in collecting the fragments.  "I just _hate_ an untidy dungeon, anyway," he says.
> 
> [sblock=Stat Block]
> 
> ...





"Actually, I am going to see if I can restore the structural integrity of the cup"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2010)

OOC: Exits from the room are to the West and the South. You guys moving on through? Which direction?


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou inspects both exits, looking for any telltale signs/spoor left by anyone(thing) who passed by in recent memory.  OOC:  Are the exits doors or open passages?  I thought we had a map, but I can't find it.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2010)

No tracks in the floor. The exits used to be closed with doors but the wood has long since fallen apart. Houwlou's search reveals that the wood has been ripped and trod upon by something with great claws - and not too awfully long ago.

No other signs are to be found.

OOC: Map is here.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Let's head to the south first," says Houwlou as he leads that way, drawn sword in his left (good) hand, and his right hand on the hilt of his dagger.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2010)

Houwlou leads the way past the statues and through the southern hallway. After a few turns the hall opens up into a large, columned room.

A foul, metallic miasma assails the nostrils here. This vast chamber is clearly some sort of ominous worship hall. Frescoes upon the walls and dozens of columns depict the terrifying power of magic, as radiant figures destroy entire worlds. Massive pillars support the chamber’s lofty ceiling, each covered with complex glyphs and designs. Between each column, glass lamps hang from chains of green copper, radiating pallid, bluish lights that pulse and flicker in unison.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 7, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok will co-lead and slow when the group enters the large room.  He pays particular attention to the lamps seemingly glowing magically.  "Man, this place is creepy."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB:+05     CMD: 20

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2010)

*Keeland*

Moving and gazing about in awe, Keeland examines the scenes and glyphs in more detail.


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

OOC: Did I read that right?  Is there still light coming from the lamps?

" 'Ware this place!  See the lights that still shine?  There is active magic in this place, still.  Where there is one enchantment, there almost certainly will be others, too."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2010)

As you penetrate deeper into the room an alabaster alter is revealed in the erratic blue light, its pedestal carved int he shape of winged, scale covered bulls.

Keeland's investigation of the runes on the columns reveals that they form some sort of ancient arcane formulae, but he is unable to determine the nature of the work.

OOC: Yessir, the lamps are still lit!


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 8, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> As you penetrate deeper into the room an alabaster alter is revealed in the erratic blue light, its pedestal carved int he shape of winged, scale covered bulls.
> 
> Keeland's investigation of the runes on the columns reveals that they form some sort of ancient arcane formulae, but he is unable to determine the nature of the work.
> 
> OOC: Yessir, the lamps are still lit!




Strong in his faith, the young man will approach the altar (the focal point of this place of worship).  He will travel around the altar to see what he might see.  His thoughts and actions will show appropriate respect for this symbol of another religion.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 9, 2010)

_"Lonrach watch over us"_ Aodhán whispers to the ether.

[sblock=ooc]
Can Aodhán make out who it is a shrine/altar to? [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2010)

Harnrey does a general scan to see what in the room is magical with his aura sight (detect magic to see what all is magical )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2010)

OOC: Houwlou?


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Whazzat??  I thought I just heard someone say my name."

The Olcán lapses back into his thoughtful reverie.  [sblock=funny?]Say mah name, beeatch![/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2010)

Seeing a gap in the wall beside the altar, Keeland moves closer to see if there is another passage or room beyond.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou accompanies Keeland, just to be on the safe side.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2010)

OOC: Post coming this evening or tomorrow - hang tight!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2010)

OOC: I'm all white knuckles here!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2010)

As Tsadok, Keeland and Houwlou begin moving further into the room, Aodhán stands and utters a short prayer to Lonrach. Harnry looks around the room with enhanced vision, noting that the lamps are kept alight with magic (_Continual Flames_).

As the 'advanced scouts' close on the gleaming altar Harnry cries out in horror - his vision alerts him to the trap moments too late! The altar carvings shimmer as a huge asp materializes and lunges through the air at Houwlou!

Fortunately for the young Ranger, the snake's aim is off and the fangs snap just inches from his furry snout.

OOC: Roll Initiative (If you beat 20 you may state your actions/roll attacks as well.)

[sblock=Mechanics]Snake attacks from surprise, misses.
Target Choice (Alphabetical): 1d3=1 (Houwlou)
Attack (w/ Smite Good): 1d20+2=7
Damage: 1d4+1=5
Initiative: 1d20+5=20[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
	
	



```
[u]Initiative[/u]
20 Aodhán
20 Temple Asp
19 Tsadok
08 Harnry
04 Keeland
02 Houwlou
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2010)

Seeing happen that whic\h he wanted to avoid he sets his mind to his spells . . .

Inititive: 1d20+2=8

however he is a little unsure if he should use his inate acid bolt or acid ball. He finally chooses his acid bolt:

ranged touch attack url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2601265/]1d20+3=4[/url] (ugh, a nat 1)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2010)

initiative (1d20+3=4)

Keeland is caught completely unawares by the trap and stands open-mouthed in shock for a moment...


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05
  Per: +10

  BAB: 02       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Longbow)        +7        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (4/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 12, 2010)

initiative (1d20+3=19)

Tsadok  reacts quickly but is just a step behind.  He will hold his action until the foe takes his action.


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou must be busy licking his nuts or something....

H's init. (1d20+1=2)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 12, 2010)

Aodhán reacts in the blink of an eye, but is a split second too late.

[sblock=ooc]
init (1d20+2=20) so they still go first right? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Actually, Aodhán has the higher DEX so he'll go first.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 12, 2010)

Aodhán  circles around, hoping to get an opportunity to strike the creature's rear flank

[sblock=ooc]


Move: S 1 square - 3 to the west - 1 more south
Standard: move South 4 squares - east 1

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 29/29     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 02       CMB: 04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +5        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +4        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Channel Energy: (6 remaining)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * Bless
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil

    Second Level (3+1)
    *
    *
    *
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou draws his blades and prepares for battle.  (As soon as he is able...)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2010)

The asp recovers quickly from it's missed strike and turns it's attention to the Bard. The attack on Keeland is more successful, and the elf feels his thigh immediately begin to swell as the Asp's fangs sink deep.

[sblock=Actions]Attacks Keeland: To Hit (1d20+2=16) for 1d4-1=3 damage. Please make a Fortitude Save (DC 13).[/sblock]

Tsadok's turn.

[sblock=Notes]
Did I get Aodhán position right?

```
[u]Initiative     AC  HP[/u]
20 Aodhán
20 Temple Asp  14  13
19 Tsadok
08 Harnry
04 Keeland
02 Houwlou
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
that's good. Thanks Mowgli [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

ooc: close enough! 

If that's Houwlou adjacent to the asp, he will execute a full attack when his turn comes.  Assuming the asp is still alive by then, and he is able.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - How big is this thing?  Can Tsadok move to B3 to flank and use his sneak attack to try and grab it behind it's head, location of the hood on a cobra?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2010)

Leif said:


> If that's Houwlou adjacent to the asp, he will execute a full attack when his turn comes.  Assuming the asp is still alive by then, and he is able.




Go ahead and roll your attacks - it'll be your turn before the Asp strikes again.



mleibrock said:


> OOC - How big is this thing?  Can Tsadok move to B3 to flank and use his sneak attack to try and grab it behind it's head, location of the hood on a cobra?




Size Medium (the size of a small human). You can move to B3 which would give you the +2 flanking bonus to hit. To grab the snake you'd initiate a Grapple - roll TH using your CMB and the +2 TH. Since you don't have Improved Grapple you'll provoke an attack of opportunity. If you succeed you'll both have the 'Grappled' condition (see below). As the initiator you can release the grapple anytime you want. From there you can chose to attack with your sap or to *Pin* it (see below).

[sblock=Grappled/Pinned]*Grappled:* A grappled creature is restrained by a creature, trap, or effect. Grappled creatures cannot move and take a –4 penalty to Dexterity. A grappled creature takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls and combat maneuver checks, except those made to grapple or escape a grapple. In addition, grappled creatures can take no action that requires two hands to perform. A grappled character who attempts to cast a spell must make a concentration check (DC 10 + grappler’s CMB + spell level, see page 206), or lose the spell. Grappled creatures cannot make attacks of opportunity.

A grappled creature cannot use Stealth to hide from the creature grappling it, even if a special ability, such as hide in plain sight, would normally allow it to do so. If a grappled creature becomes invisible, through a spell or other ability, it gains a +2 circumstance bonus on its CMD to avoid being grappled, but receives no other benefit.

*Pinned:* A pinned creature is tightly bound and can take few actions. A pinned creature cannot move and is f latfooted. A pinned character also takes an additional –4 penalty to his Armor Class. A pinned creature is limited in the actions that it can take. A pinned creature can always attempt to free itself, usually through a combat maneuver check or Escape Artist check. A pinned creaturecan take verbal and mental actions, but cannot cast any spells that require a somatic or material component. A pinned character who attempts to cast a spell must make a concentration check (DC 10 + grappler’s CMB + spell level) or lose the spell. Pinned is a more severe version of grappled, and their effects do not stack.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Go ahead and roll your attacks - it'll be your turn before the Asp strikes again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tsadok quickly moves to B3 and attempts to grab the asp from the backside directly behind it's head.

1d20+7=18

OOC - Damn, I hope this works. 

[sblock=Note to GM]Not sure if this helps me in anyway but thought I'd through it in there in case he is trying to grapple me back.  "Humanoid creatures without two free hands attempting to grapple a foe take a –4 penalty on the combat maneuver roll." [/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB:+05     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou makes his full attack, but misses. Houwlou attacking asp with sword and dagger (1d20+6=13, 1d8+3=8, 1d20+5=10, 1d4+4=5)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=Note to GM]Not sure if this helps me in anyway but thought I'd through it in there in case he is trying to grapple me back.  "Humanoid creatures without two free hands attempting to grapple a foe take a –4 penalty on the combat maneuver roll." [/sblock]




[sblock=MikeL]It would definitely help if the snake were humanoid . It would at least keep him from keeping you from releasing the grapple.[/sblock]

Just need Keeland's action (unless I missed it earlier). And Aodhan's - he'll go again before the Asp.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Does Aodhan suffer a penalty to attacking a grappled foe? Does he have a chance to hit Tsadok? After our last scrum I don't think our trusty cleric will risk re-opening "old" wounds [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2010)

Good points.  If I succeed in my grapple, the others get a +2 to their attack roll correct?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2010)

*Keeland*

Taking a step back, Keeland fires the bow (1d20+7=12), but the pain in his leg distracts him. The arrow goes wide.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2010)

Tsadok slips deftly behind the snake, avoiding it's quick strike, and grabs the writhing asp just behind the head.

OOC: TH rolls remain the same but the snake's AC is dropped by two (to 12) as long as Tsadok maintains his grapple. Scotley, did you include the -4 for firing into melée? If so you hit, if not the roll was 09 and you did indeed miss.  Also, I still need Keeland's Fort save.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2010)

Aodhán is surpised at his ally's efforts to wrestle the snake and moves forward, hoping to cleave the beast with his waraxe, but it is difficult to battle when its so close to Tsadok

[sblock=ooc]


Move: forward to get next to snake
Standard: attack - waraxe attack against the snake (1d20+7=12, 1d10+2=10) hmmm "hits" AC 12 for 10 that includes +2 to hit from it being grappled

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 29/29     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08

  BAB: 02       CMB: 04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +5        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +4        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Channel Energy: (6 remaining)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * Bless
    * Detect Magic                        * Cause Fear
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil

    Second Level (3+1)
    *
    *
    *
```
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2010)

OOC: Just need Harnry's roll to confirm (or not) his critical fumble with the acid ball and Keeland's Fortitude Save and I'll be able to wrap the round!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 15, 2010)

1d20+2=10


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2010)

Quick as a snake himself, Tsadok steps up behind the Asp and deftly avoids it's strike as he wraps an arm around it just below the head.

Keeland and Aodhan try to finish the creature, but both are stymied by their concern for striking their friend.

Houwlou apparently has no such compunctions; his sword thrust up through the snake's jaw helps hold it still, and a quick swipe of his dagger across it's throat proves to be the end of the altar's supernatural guardian. Tsadok feels Houwlou's keen dagger shave a few hairs from his arm as it passes.

In the silence after the fight, violent coughing accompanies a dreadful stench . . . You turn to see Harnry staggering out of a cloud of fog that smells like a nasty combination of rotting eggs and week old corpses.

[sblock=OOC]Can't post IC rolls or the map from my phone. The stinking cloud left by Harnry's critical fumble is 10' in diameter centered on his previous location. He made his save, so isn't nauseated. That was fun! [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 15, 2010)

*cough cough gag hack gag wheeze cough!  *

"sorry guys, my spell backfired."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 15, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Scott DeWar said:


> *cough cough gag hack gag wheeze cough!  *
> 
> "sorry guys, my spell backfired."




Ooc - hilarious!

IC - As Tsadok feels Houwlou's blade come too close to comfort, he also feels the creature wilt in his hands.  As feeling of relief and sadness wash over him.  He knows the death of this snake will make he and his new friends' journey easier but he can't help mourn its untimely death.

After the asp falls, Tsadok looks up at a strange cloud that smells like the worst fart ever and smiles,  "Man, you are rotten inside!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 15, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok also looks in Keelands direction, thinking the snake may have gotten a bite in on him, he wants to see if the archer is suffering any effects.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2010)

"Keeland, ya feeling ok? Let me take a look" Aodhán calls out as he checks over the Áilleacht bard.

[sblock=ooc]
heal (1d20+11=14) 

With a heal check like that I thought of this scene (towards the end of it):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP4k1Nm3jbM]YouTube - Will Ferrell Ricky Bobby Wheelchair Scene[/ame]
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*



mleibrock said:


> As Tsadok feels Houwlou's blade come too close to comfort, he also feels the creature wilt in his hands.  As feeling of relief and sadness wash over him.



Houwlou checks his blades to see if there is any trace of Tsdok's blood on them.  Finding none, he says, " 'Scuse my proximity, please!  I wouldn't have done that if it hadn't been _absolutely_ necessary!" 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 16, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Feeling sarcasm is Houwlou's voice, Tsadok turns without a word to inspect the altar further and see what the asp was guarding.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Hurts a little, but I don't think it is all that serious."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2010)

OOC: Might want to make that Fortitude save before you say that . . .


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2010)

OOC: Fort Save (1d20+4=23)

"Its just a scratch..."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 19, 2010)

"Phew, that's good, I was worried I'd have to amputate it. My first guess was that it was too infected to save" the cleric says, putting his axe down now that he sees he won't need it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2010)

renau1g said:


> "Phew, that's good, I was worried I'd have to amputate it. My first guess was that it was too infected to save" the cleric says, putting his axe down now that he sees he won't need it.




LOL! "You must spread some experience around before giving to renau1g again."


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> LOL! "You must spread some experience around before giving to renau1g again."



OOC:  I got him, Boss! 

OOC:  "Amputate" my a**!    No wait, that didn't come out right....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2010)

OOC: The trap is sprung, the asp slain. The Lamps are kept alight by Continual Flames. Still headed to investigate the apparent opening to the East of the altar?


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 20, 2010)

Ooc- Mike, see below.  Tsadok wanted to have a closer look at the altar.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: The trap is sprung, the asp slain. The Lamps are kept alight by Continual Flames. Still headed to investigate the apparent opening to the East of the altar?




OOC: Yep


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2010)

OOC: Sorry, Mikey! I saw that earlier but forgot.

IC:

The altar is clean and polished, made of alabaster with carvings of winged bulls around the base. It is an altar to Nethys (God of Magic) - this room is clearly an homage to Nethys' darker, more destructive aspects.

The opening in the east wall proves to lead to a small alcove, barren and dusty. However, Keeland's keen eyes spot telltale cracks in the back wall - there's a secret door there.


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Good eyes, Keeland!  I don't suppose they also tell you how we're supposed to go about opening the thing?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2010)

*OOC:*


 You say the light is coming from lanturns, as in these lanturs can be carried? right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2010)

OOC: They're iron lamps, hanging from the ceiling by chains. You could get them down, but it would take quite a bit of work.


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Seeing the attention that Harnrey is giving to the lanterns, and watching the wheels of Harn's brain lazily turn, Houwlou says, "Don't even try it, Harn!  Let's just be glad that we're not in the dark." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Well, let me see..." Keeland examines the cracks more carefully and tries to figure out how to open the secret door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2010)

It's a simple pivoting stone slab. Aodhán's dwarven training tells him it's well balanced and should be easily turned.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2010)

"It's well-balanced and you should just be able to turn it guys" Aodhán says


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Very well, Master Dwarf, since you're so wise in the ways of hidden stone portals, maybe you'd better demonstrate the proper technique for us?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]

OOC:  Boy!  Is Houwlou just trying to pi** everybody off today, or WHAT?


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 22, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok has a seat while the others debate opening the passage.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB:+05     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2010)

"I wouldn't want to take over your coveted position at the front of your merry band oh wise and powerful wolfkin, just give it a push" the cleric retorts in as heavily a sarcastic voice as he can muster.

[sblock=ooc]
...and he gives it right back  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2010)

meanwhile, Harnrey gestures with his hand and is trying to un- hang the lamp from the chain and if the not going to wok, then unhang the chan from the cieling.

(casting mage hand to manipulate the aformentined actions.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> meanwhile, Harnrey gestures with his hand and is trying to un- hang the lamp from the chain and if the not going to wok, then unhang the chan from the cieling.
> 
> (casting mage hand to manipulate the aformentined actions.)




[sblock=OOC]When I said 'quite a bit of work' I meant a little more than casting a cantrip . . . I was thinking more in terms of hammers and chisels, and some damage to the ceiling of the room. 

They look to be quite heavy as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2010)

Keeland is happy to let others open the portal and take the lead.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*



renau1g said:


> "I wouldn't want to take over your coveted position at the front of your merry band oh wise and powerful wolfkin, just give it a push" the cleric retorts in as heavily a sarcastic voice as he can muster.



Snarling at the Cleric feigned deference, Houwlou gives the door a good shove."That what you had in mind, cleric?"

Houwlou's push on the door (1d20+3=18)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2010)

The door swings easily under Houwlou's great strength. Revealed is a crumbling, cavernous hallway that appears to lead both north and south.

OOC: All through in the altar room? Ready to move on?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2010)

"See? I had faith in you all along...get it faith? Ah, forget it, let's go, unless you're not done playing with the lanterns Harnry? If you want, on our way out I'll see about getting one down for ya?" Aodhan promises.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"But which way shall we go?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2010)

"A wise man once told me 'Follow your nose'. He was a bit of a crazy sort, but his words always rang true. Ahhh...Sam, had a thing for exotic birds he did, he was an interesting fellow. I digress though, you have an uncanny sense of smell, right my lupine friend? Perhaps you can give us an idea of what lies in each direction?" the Abhac says


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou rolls his eyes at Aodhan and extends his sniffer into the passageway to test the pristine dungeon air.  He thinks, _"Bloody hell!  Anything to shut him up!"_

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 23, 2010)

*Tsadok*

As Tsadok sits on the floor, he is bothered by the thought that there seemed to be no reason for the asp.  We found the passage very easily and he was fairly easy to defeat.  Also why is this room eternally lit.  There has to be something more.

Hearing his friends in the hall just about ready to move on, he will stand and take one last walk around looking closely at the room and the altar.

1d20+8=27

Just in case there might be something we've missed.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+04

  BAB: 02       CMB:+05     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2010)

Harnrey shrugs and says, "I was hoping to get one of those lanturns, but not today."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> As Tsadok sits on the floor, he is bothered by the thought that there seemed to be no reason for the asp.  We found the passage very easily and he was fairly easy to defeat.  Also why is this room eternally lit.  There has to be something more.
> 
> Hearing his friends in the hall just about ready to move on, he will stand and take one last walk around looking closely at the room and the altar.
> 
> ...




It appears you've seen everything there is to see here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2010)

As Tsadok walks about, Harnrey gets a n idea and turns aroun using his second sight looking for aruas of enchantment. He spinss very slowly as he does so.

cast detect magic, spending 3 rounds at each arc of effect.


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2010)

OOC:  I got yer "anus of enchantment" right here!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2010)

[ooc to Leif] that was an r not an n [/ooc]


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> [ooc to Leif] that was an r not an n [/ooc]



OOC:  I know, but I still think my way is funnier!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> As Tsadok walks about, Harnrey gets a n idea and turns aroun using his second sight looking for aruas of enchantment. He spinss very slowly as he does so.
> 
> cast detect magic, spending 3 rounds at each arc of effect.




The lamps are magical, and now that you know what you're looking for you also see the magical aura of the trapped altar.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 25, 2010)

concentrate on the alter to read further into its aura:
[sblock= det. magic, third round]
3rd Round: The strength and location of each aura. If the items or creatures bearing the auras are in line of sight, you can make Knowledge (arcana) skill checks to determine the school of magic involved in each. (Make one check per aura: DC 15 + spell level, or 15 + 1/2 caster level for a nonspell effect.) If the aura emanates from a magic item, you can attempt to identify its properties (see Spellcraft).
`from pfrpgsrd`
[/sblock]

1d20+10=29
^that is good for up to a level 14 spell!!^
"Hmm, I think the trap on the alter is still active"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 25, 2010)

*Tsadok*

As Harnrey moves around the room after him, Tsadok moves to the hallway to rejoin the others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> concentrate on the alter to read further into its aura:
> [sblock= det. magic, third round]
> 3rd Round: The strength and location of each aura. If the items or creatures bearing the auras are in line of sight, you can make Knowledge (arcana) skill checks to determine the school of magic involved in each. (Make one check per aura: DC 15 + spell level, or 15 + 1/2 caster level for a nonspell effect.) If the aura emanates from a magic item, you can attempt to identify its properties (see Spellcraft).
> `from pfrpgsrd`
> ...




OOC: The aura reveals that the school is Conjuration, weak, and definitely still active. (It probably resets itself after a specified interval).


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Rather than wait around for another snake to pop out of the altar, I say we head south."


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou prepares himself to lead the party in the direction indicated by the doughty bard.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 28, 2010)

Harnrey describes the area were the enchaned trap extends to to warn the party. "If you step into that area, you will summon something, presumeably another asp."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 29, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok rejoins the group and will co-lead with Houwlou


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2010)

As you make your way through the cramped tunnel it takes a Westward bend and a vast cavern looms ahead, its outlines obscured by eerie vapors. Foul with the scent of ancient decay, these noisome mists crawl unnaturally along the chamber’s irregular floor. Unnerving outlines rise among the strange miasma, then fade back into nothingness as quickly as they appeared. An ancient barge dominates the chamber, hanging unsupported in the air. Little more than a skeleton of scorched spars and torn planks, portions of the ancient vessel flicker and fade, almost as unstable as the shifting vapors around it.

Lounging on the floor near the barge is a bedraggled vagabond. His clothes, once of the finest quality and cut, are now worn and torn from long exposure to the elements; his long dark hair is lank. Barely visible to you through the mists, he gazes up at the barge. The sound of his voice comes to you through the thick air, but it is pitched too low for you to distinguish his words.

[sblock=IMPORTANT! PLEASE READ!]I'm instituting the use of the Hero Points system from the Advanced Player's Guide effective immediately. Information on the system is up on the OP site here.

As you guys have stuck with me for a damned long time and have been such excellent players, your characters will have the full complement of 3 Hero Points starting now. I'm headed off to add them to your character sheets and stat blocks on the OP site. Have fun with them![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2010)

Keeland advances nervously, not at all pleased to enter the strange vapors. He eyes the strange fellow on the floor his caution warring with his curiosity. _Is he real? Does he even know we are here?_ He waits for someone else to do something. His bow is at the ready.


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou is quite nervous by the tableau confronting the party.  He draws longsword and dagger and prepares for the worst.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 1, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> As you make your way through the cramped tunnel it takes a Westward bend and a vast cavern looms ahead, its outlines obscured by eerie vapors. Foul with the scent of ancient decay, these noisome mists crawl unnaturally along the chamber’s irregular floor. Unnerving outlines rise among the strange miasma, then fade back into nothingness as quickly as they appeared. An ancient barge dominates the chamber, hanging unsupported in the air. Little more than a skeleton of scorched spars and torn planks, portions of the ancient vessel flicker and fade, almost as unstable as the shifting vapors around it.
> 
> Lounging on the floor near the barge is a bedraggled vagabond. His clothes, once of the finest quality and cut, are now worn and torn from long exposure to the elements; his long dark hair is lank. Barely visible to you through the mists, he gazes up at the barge. The sound of his voice comes to you through the thick air, but it is pitched too low for you to distinguish his words.
> 
> ...




Tsadok feels the hairs on the nape of his neck stand on end.  He will bring his sap to his palm and cautiously looks around. _ I really don't like these mists._  He will cautiously approach the man.

OOC - let me know when Tsadok is 6 ft or so from the man. 

[sblock=?]  Mike, Are we supposed to do something with the three Hero feats?[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=?]  Mike, Are we supposed to do something with the three Hero feats?[/sblock]




[sblock=MikeL]They're not feats, they're points. Details about what they are, how they're earned and what you can do with them are posted on the OP page I linked to in the spoiler.

Basically you use them to get a re-roll on a bad roll, commit great feats of daring do, cheat death, etc. They give you chances to be more "Heroic." [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2010)

OOC:  Rats!  And here I was hoping against hope that we got three new feats instead of the 'crummy old' hero points!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Rats!  And here I was hoping against hope that we got three new feats instead of the 'crummy old' hero points!




OOC: Just cause you're older doesn't mean you have to be more of a curmudgeon.


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Just cause you're older doesn't mean you have to be more of a curmudgeon.



OOC: MORE??  Is that even possible?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2010)

*OOC:*


 well, it appears you are proving it now. 







Harnrey is watching the shapes form and un form within the strange fog, then watches the barge phase  in and out. he finally lets his eyes rest on the lone figure on the floor.









*OOC:*


 what does Harnrey know of what is happening?

Knowledge: Arcana (he is a conjurer) +10


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"So, Harnrey, what does your arcane-trained eye tell you about this ... unnerving ... tableau?  Should I stick my blades into something just yet, or wait a bit?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2010)

"Just wait a second, please."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2010)

OOC: Update in the AM.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2010)

OOC:

Keeland and Tsadok need to make Fortitude Saves (DC 16). 

Harnry digs deep into the memories of his Arcane training and puts together a few facts about Nethys (the God of Magic to whom this shrine is dedicated) and comes up with a name for the mists: the Breath of Nethys. He doesn't remember much but does recall that the mists have some effect on magical ability and are strongly hallucinatory.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2010)

*Keeland*

OOC: Doing best Indiana Jones impersonation--Fortitude, why does it always have to be fortitude? Fort Save (1d20+4=11)

Keeland coughs and sways on his feet clearly experiencing some sort of effect from the mists...


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05
  Per: +10                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 02       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Longbow)        +7        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (4/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2010)

"Get out, Quick!!! " 
cries Harnrey franticly as he backs away from the mists!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2010)

[sblock=Made Save/Not in the Mists]The bedraggled man slowly shifts his gaze from the ruined barge to the approaching party, and a look of wonderment passes across his features. For a moment the handsome man he once was is plain for all to see. "Ah, visitors! Lovely! Please, do come and sit with me. It's been so long since I've had any news of the outside world . . ." His expression turns pensive for a moment before his eyes light on you again and he gestures for all to come and sit with him.[/sblock]

[sblock=Entered the Mists & Failed Save](There is a slight sense of dizziness, and then the following.)

A thin veil of mists pass before the barge; as they pass the ruin is restored before your very eyes to the magnificent construction it was meant to be. The bedraggled man beneath is similarly made over - when your eyes alight on him once more he has become well groomed, his clothes richly embroidered and fine. He takes his ease on a pile of cushions large enough to accommodate the entire party. He gestures for you and your companions to join him. "Ah, visitors! Lovely! Please, do come and sit with me. It's been so long since I've had any news of the outside world . . ."

(Note that the new state of the barge and the man are your reality - your firm belief/experience is that the ruins were the illusion that have now been stripped away).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou's not getting near this stuff!  In fact, he's strongly considering making a break for it now, before the "coast" gets any more "cluttered".

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 4, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Made Save/Not in the Mists]The bedraggled man slowly shifts his gaze from the ruined barge to the approaching party, and a look of wonderment passes across his features. For a moment the handsome man he once was is plain for all to see. "Ah, visitors! Lovely! Please, do come and sit with me. It's been so long since I've had any news of the outside world . . ." His expression turns pensive for a moment before his eyes light on you again and he gestures for all to come and sit with him.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Entered the Mists & Failed Save](There is a slight sense of dizziness, and then the following.)
> 
> ...




1d20+3=4

OOC - Not only did Tsadok fail his save, he did so magnificently.  Mike - I guess I'll let you decide what else Tsadok might experience.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> 1d20+3=4
> 
> OOC - Not only did Tsadok fail his save, he did so magnificently.  Mike - I guess I'll let you decide what else Tsadok might experience.




[sblock=Mikey]No additional effects - just what I've already described )[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 4, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Amazement flashes in Tsadok's eyes and he soon moves very close to the man on the ground, at his request, Tsadok sits on a cushion very near the man.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 4, 2010)

To the rest of the party that might listen to reason, Harnrey says, "Use great caution, This whole shrine is dedicated to Netheryl, so there may be effects that alster magic."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 4, 2010)

Aodhan had been entering the area when he heard Harnry's words and was about to obey when he saw Tsadok move to sit next to the man. The abhac knew he had to do something! Trusting in his dwarven toughness to carry the day, Aodhan rushes next to his ally, howver taking in the sweet, sweet mist he finally has a revelation, so strong, and he takes up a seat next to Tsadok. 

"This is incredible. I have not seen construction like this since the days in my clan's home." Aodhan gasps.

[sblock=ooc]
Fort save (1d20+5=7) even with a +2 bonus (that i forgot) against spells or poison he'd fail  

Damn Aodhan for wanting to make up for his earlier squabbles! Ah well... good luck helping us 
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 4, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Ooc- if Tsadok were thinking clearly, he would appreciate the gesture.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2010)

Keeland gazes in awe at the barge. "It is quite amazing isn't it?" He pulls up a cushion on the floor and joins their new friend in conversation. "What would you like to know of friend?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

As Keeland is arranging his cushion and preparing to sit, Houwlou says loudly, "KEELAND!  Ow, my charley horse.  Hey, Keeland, I need you over here to help me with that .... that thing, you know, the whozits with the thingamajig on top.  It's urgent!  Come help me with it NOW!"

And, with that, Houwlou withdraws from the presence of this odd scene and waits for Keeland.  When Keeland joins him away from the others, Houwlou gently bops him upside the head and says, "What's wrong with you lot?  Can't you see that there is some heavy ensorc... ensur... DAMMIT MAGIC happening here?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2010)

The strange man glances at his new friends, and at the two who are holding back. He turns to those on the cushions with him and with a pleasant expression asks, "I am - was, before my current situation overcame me - Haidar Yunan, the Falcon Emir of Ipeq. It has been long and long since I trod the soil of my homeland, however, and I desire to hear of her."

[sblock=OOC]General Knowledge: Ipeq is the largest city in southern Osirion, about 120 miles northeast of your current position. It plays a key role in the defense of Osirion's southern border (which is the northern border of Katapesh).

*A note about your condition*: While your perception of the state of this man and of the Barge of Nethys has changed, you are in no way controlled by him - not in the sense of a charm spell, anyway. He is quite handsome and charming, but your actions are still your own, as is your intelligence. Does that make sense? (Excellent role play on all counts, BTW!)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2010)

"Name's Aodhán Gawain, nice to meet you. Hmmmm Ipeq you say? I am sure I heard something recently of that place, although I am not as worldly as my friend Keeland here. I am certain he's heard more than a few tales of your fair city. So... if you wish to return there, why haven't you gone? If you don't mind my abruptness, you seem to have been here a long time."  Aodhán says.

[sblock=Checks]
history; nobility (1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=9) History to know some more details about Ipeq to relate to the man, nobility to know what "the Falcon Emir" stands for. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2010)

OOC: [sblock=checks]Knowledge: History, Geography, Local and Nobility (1d20+8=25, 1d20+8=26, 1d20+4=12, 1d20+4=18)[/sblock]

"Ah fair Ipeq, I know it well. I am Keeland a musician by trade. What can I tell you about your land? I have not been there in some time." 

OOC: Will relate what I know from the checks. Given the poor local role, probably not too much recent stuff. Do I know of him or his title?


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2010)

*Tsadok*

As Keeland narrates, Tsadok's memory is jogged 1d20+8=20.

He relays, "I remember hearing not so long ago about Ipeq coming on some hard times with the recent hot weather.  Many farmers had their crops dry up and if I remember correctly I think some not so fair ruler offered to help the townsfolk for a price of governor of their fair city.  It has been more of a tyrannical rule than they bargained for."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2010)

"AAARRRRGGGGHHHH! Stubborn, foolish . . . Aodhan! Tsadok! Keeland!pLEASE, ALL FOUR OF YOU! You must get out of the fumes now! they cause mental Illusions! It is poison!!!"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2010)

"What are you talking about Harnry? No...no... the mists have cleared our heads. It is you that is seeing the illusions. The ruins were the illusion, just ask our new friend Haidar." the Abhac scoffs


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2010)

[sblock=Keeland]You recall hearing something about a Falcon Emir - he was some sort of close military adviser to the ruler of Ipeq. He disappeared without a trace a few years ago, making quite a splash on the rumor mill.[/sblock]

Haidar proves an engaging conversationalist, asking questions that prove to prompt your memories of rumors and information regarding Ipeq. However as the conversation continues he begins to seem somewhat distracted, his previous warmth thawing somewhat. Nothing too disconcerting, but noticeable.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok begins to notice the man seem less codial and wonders if he has offended him.  This wonder prompts him to listen intently to the man and especially to what is not being said in way of tone, inflection and body language.

OOC - Mike, feel free to roll sense motive and perception both re 1d20+8

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 02       CMB:+05     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2010)

He seems to be getting agitated as the conversation goes on . . . hard to say exactly what it is that's getting to him, but he's started stroking a very ornate punching dagger stuck through the belt at his waist.

He appears conflicted, confused, and begins muttering to himself when the others are having their turns speaking. You can't really make out most of the words, but "If only . . .," "curse . . .," and "must find . . ." do stand out to you.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok begins to think our "new friend" may be cursing us.  He will reach to try and cover the man's mouth with one hand and try to take the man's dagger with the other or at least prevent him from drawing it.  I guess this would be a grapple and will probably induce combat rounds?

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 02       CMB:+05     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou will keep his distance, but edge gradually close enough to listen to the "man's" words.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2010)

[sblock=MikeL]Is it more important to Tsadok to keep him from speaking and otherwise restrict his movements, or to keep him from drawing his weapon?

The first would be a Grapple, the second a Disarm; each is a Standard Action so you can't really do both in the round. Grapple would force him to make a concentration check to cast spells (or speak a curse). With Disarm I'd allow you to either keep him from drawing the weapon (this would be the cooler, more cinematic action but would require you to do a Disarm each round since it would still be in his possession) or strip the weapon from his hand.

Just let me know which you want to do; either way, you'll need to roll an Attack using Tsadok's Combat Maneuver Bonus (CMB).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 9, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=MikeL]Is it more important to Tsadok to keep him from speaking and otherwise restrict his movements, or to keep him from drawing his weapon?
> 
> The first would be a Grapple, the second a Disarm; each is a Standard Action so you can't really do both in the round. Grapple would force him to make a concentration check to cast spells (or speak a curse). With Disarm I'd allow you to either keep him from drawing the weapon (this would be the cooler, more cinematic action but would require you to do a Disarm each round since it would still be in his possession) or strip the weapon from his hand.
> 
> Just let me know which you want to do; either way, you'll need to roll an Attack using Tsadok's Combat Maneuver Bonus (CMB).[/sblock]




Hmmm...tough decision.  To be honest it would be important for him to do both.  I wont be at home until tonight, on my netbook right now and I don't ahve my players guide on here to look up the grapple rolls again.  Feel free to roll for me what is needed.

I guess Tsadok would mainly want to stop his speech hoping the others might join in and help with a combat.  So let's go with Tsadok trying to disrupt his speech.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2010)

for Mike L. from the D20 srd:

[sblock= grapple info]

Grapple


As a standard action, you can attempt to grapple a foe, hindering his combat options. If you do not have Improved Grapple, grab, or a similar ability, attempting to grapple a foe provokes an attack of opportunity from the target of your maneuver. Humanoid creatures without two free hands attempting to grapple a foe take a –4 penalty on the combat maneuver roll. If successful, both you and the target gain the grappled condition. If you successfully grapple a creature that is not adjacent to you, move that creature to an adjacent open space (if no space is available, your grapple fails). Although both creatures have the grappled condition, you can, as the creature that initiated the grapple, release the grapple as a free action, removing the condition from both you and the target. If you do not release the grapple, you must continue to make a check each round, as a standard action, to maintain the hold. If your target does not break the grapple, you get a +5 circumstance bonus on grapple checks made against the same target in subsequent rounds. Once you are grappling an opponent, a successful check allows you to continue grappling the foe, and also allows you to perform one of the following actions (as part of the standard action spent to maintain the grapple). 

Move: You can move both yourself and your target up to half your speed. At the end of your movement, you can place your target in any square adjacent to you. If you attempt to place your foe in a hazardous location, such as in a wall of fire or over a pit, the target receives a free attempt to break your grapple with a +4 bonus.

Damage: You can inflict damage to your target equal to your unarmed strike, a natural attack, or an attack made with armor spikes or a light or one-handed weapon. This damage can be either lethal or nonlethal.

Pin: You can give your opponent the pinned condition (see Conditions). Despite pinning your opponent, you still only have the grappled condition, but you lose your Dexterity bonus to AC.

Tie Up:
Just So You Know...
A creature that is tied up is "bound" which means it has the Helpless condition. A helpless target is treated as having a Dexterity of 0 (–5 modifier). Melee attacks against a helpless target get a +4 bonus (equivalent to attacking a prone target). Ranged attacks get no special bonus against helpless targets. Rogues can sneak attack helpless targets.

If you have your target pinned, otherwise restrained, or unconscious, you can use rope to tie him up. This works like a pin effect, but the DC to escape the bonds is equal to 20 + your Combat Maneuver Bonus (instead of your CMD). The ropes do not need to make a check every round to maintain the pin. If you are grappling the target, you can attempt to tie him up in ropes, but doing so requires a combat maneuver check at a –10 penalty. If the DC to escape from these bindings is higher than 20 + the target's CMB, the target cannot escape from the bonds, even with a natural 20 on the check. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2010)

Harnrey is pensive as he starts pacing near,but not in the strange fumes. 

"Please friends, you have to beleve me. All of you must exit back here!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC for Those In the Mists]From this point forward you'll need to make a Will Save (DC 15) at the beginning of each round. Make your save, and you get to act as you intend. Fail and your action will be randomly determined for that round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls (Tsadok's Surprise Round)]Will Save (1d20+4=23)
Attack Roll (Grapple) (1d20+5=18)[/sblock]

Tsadok lunges forward across the circle and claps a hand around Haidar's mouth, legs around his waist. The Falcon Emir makes a move for his dagger, but the young Rogue is quicker and bats the man's hand away. "Enough! You'll not get a chance to curse us!"

OOC: Initiative for all, please, and Will Saves for Keeland, Tsadok and Aodhán.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 9, 2010)

Aodhán sees his ally jump their new friend and is quick moving, but his mind is cloudy and he struggles to determine friend and foe.

[sblock=ooc]
init; will (1d20+2=20, 1d20+8=14) hehe... have _fun_ with Aodhán Mowgli  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

[sblock=Ryan]Not _too_ much fun, though . It's only for a round, then you get another save.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2010)

*Lerissa*

OOps...wrong thread


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2010)

[sblock=Mike L]
I think this post is for Pelligrew, nice post though [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2010)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=Mike L]
> I think this post is for Pelligrew, nice post though [/sblock]




Yep, LOL.  Thanks.  That was fun!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

[sblock=Mikey]Long as your here, though, could use an initiative and a Will Save . . .[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2010)

*Tsadok*

initiative (1d20+3=21)

will save (1d20+4=22)

OOC - Mike, was Tsadok successful in his grapple then?  I think that gives me a +5 bonus on the next round roll correct?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

OOC: He was successful, Haidar missed his attack of opportunity, and Tsadok does get a +5 on his next round. He's gonna need it . . .  Nice post in PoPP by the way!


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: He was successful, Haidar missed his attack of opportunity, and Tsadok does get a +5 on his next round. He's gonna need it . . .  Nice post in PoPP by the way!




Uh Oh, I don't like the sound of that!  Let me know when Tsadok can go again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

OOC: Yessir! Just need initiative checks for the other three (two - I'll go ahead and start taking care of Keeland) to determine order of action and we'll get it on!


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou's init. (1d20+1=14)


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Scotley's out of town until Friday right? Should one of the players or the DM roll for him? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]If one of you wants to take on the job that works for me. If not, let me know and I'll do it.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2010)

OOC:  Well, Ryan, it _was_ your idea....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2010)

harnrey:

1d20+2=13


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

OOC: All right, Mikey - Tsadok's up!


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2010)

*Tsadok*

As Tsadok attempts to try and pin Haidar, the moisture from the mists affect his footing and he falls to his knees and is unable to continue his hold.

1d20+10=11

OOC - what what a bad time for this roll, was contemplating using one of those re-rolls, but it just seems like cheating.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - what what a bad time for this roll, was contemplating using one of those re-rolls, but it just seems like cheating.




OOC: Your call - they're useable for a lot of stuff, but they're an official game mechanic meant to enhance the 'heroic-ness' of your character. If it would feel less like cheating, you can use it to avoid the 'critical miss' roll . . . else I'll need you to roll to hit again. If you miss you'll suffer a critical miss (sort of like Harnry's missfire on his spell earlier). Just let me know.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2010)

*natural 1 crit miss second roll*

miss re-roll (1d20+10=25)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

*Wereleopard By The Tail!*

Haidar struggles in Tsadok's confining grasp like a man possessed, writhing and fighting to free himself. The young Rogue feels his grip beginning to slip, then feels something else entirely . . . the vagabond's flesh begins to shift, muscles sliding and reforming grotesquely. An unholy scream of pain and rage . . . a strange mix of human and beast . . . rends the air.

Unsettled, Tsadok chooses to release his grip rather than stay in reach of whatever it is that Haidar is becoming - a wise decision.

To Aodhán, the hallucinatory effect of the mists enhances the Falcon Emir's transformation . . . whatever he sees, it's apparently unhinged him. He sits quietly in place, eyes wide and focused on Haidar and gibbering madly in some unknown language.

Haidar springs free of Tsadok and completes his horrendous transformation mid-air, landing in a semi-crouch with his dagger drawn . . . 

[sblock=Combat]Initiative Order (Adjusted to Characters all Act, then Haidar)
Houwlou
Harnry
Keeland
(New Round)
Tsadok
Aodhán
Haidar the Accursed (AC 21, T 11, FF 19)

Houwlou's up!

Don't forget to roll your Will Save each round as well if you are in (or choose to enter) the mists.

(If Houwlou takes a step toward Haidar into any of the three blocks available he'll be in the mist.)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2010)

After a few seconds of seeing his friends in trouble the Abhac manages to shake off the effects of the mist.

[sblock=ooc]
I'm heading out on training for Wed - Thurs. so my posting may be slow. Here's my will save in the interim 
will (1d20+8=20) [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2010)

*OOC:*


 to keep things runnign smooth, I will post Harnrey's actions right now. 







Harnrey is started in sudden actgionas he releases a dart of acid the the were creature.

attack:
1d20+3=6, 1d6+1=4

The dart goes way wide and misses the transformed creature completely.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Just need Houwlou's action. I'll take care of Keeland while Scott's away. If you guys want to post Tsadok and Aodhán's actions now I'm fine with that; if you want to wait and see what happens with Keeland and Houwlou that works as well.

Minor adjustment to the map - I had Haidar as medium still. His hybrid form is Large (w/ a 10' reach as well).

Also, from this point forward you guys can handle your characters if you don't make your Will saves. The mist acts as a Confusion spell, but you get to save each round to fight off the confusion for that round only. So if you fail your save, roll d% and consult the table on pg. 258 for the result.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2010)

*Tsadok*

I'll wait to see what happens with Houwlou to decide what Tsadok is gonna do.

This guy doesn't look very nice.

OOC - BTW would there have been anyway to avoid this combat?  Wondering if Tsadok provoked him.


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou throws a javelin at the beast, but misses badly.
1d20+4=7, 1d6+3=4

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - BTW would there have been anyway to avoid this combat?  Wondering if Tsadok provoked him.




OOC: Possible but quite difficult. I'll update this evening or tomorrow early.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 11, 2010)

OOC - Mike,

Can you describe this room?  Especially the walls, ceiling and any fixtures.  How is this room lit.  Also, can you give me some more detail about the barge?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Do saves happen at end of turn in PF? I wasn't sure so if Aodhan gets some actions, he'd likely help Tsadok if he tries to grapple the enemy. If he doesn't, I'll try Cause Fear. Will save DC 16, frightened if fail (1d4 rds), shaken if succeed (for 1 round). About to head to bed, I'll be in the "classroom" tomorrow all day. Might be on in evening. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC:
> Can you describe this room?  Especially the walls, ceiling and any fixtures.  How is this room lit.  Also, can you give me some more detail about the barge?




The room is a natural cavern, the ceiling at any given point is about as high as the room is wide (so it's generally higher where the room is wider). The barge is good size (maybe 10' x 20') and floats 15' off the ground in the highest part of the room. (Is that what you needed?)



renau1g said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Do saves happen at end of turn in PF? I wasn't sure so if Aodhan gets some actions, he'd likely help Tsadok if he tries to grapple the enemy. If he doesn't, I'll try Cause Fear. Will save DC 16, frightened if fail (1d4 rds), shaken if succeed (for 1 round). About to head to bed, I'll be in the "classroom" tomorrow all day. Might be on in evening. [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]I'm not certain there's a rule covering this for all situations - I think it depends on the effect and what's causing it. In this case they happen at the beginning of your turn, as that's specified in the description of the effect. So Aodhán will be able to act this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2010)

Houwlou acts quickly, drawing a javelin and hurling it at the snarling Haidar, but his aim is off and the javelin clatters harmlessly against the cavern wall. Harnry's Acid Bolt misses as well. Keeland screams and a wet crunching sounds as he smacks his forehead against the cave floor.

[sblock=Combat]
Houwlou and Harnry miss; Keeland inflicts 8 points of damage on himself.

Map is unchanged.


```
[u]Character    HP       AC T  FF   CMD    Condition[/u]
Houwlou      34/36    15/13/12    17    
Harnry       28/28    14/12/12    14    
Keeland      15/26    16/13/13    16    Confused
Tsadok       26/26    15/13/12    18    
Aodhán       36/36    20/12/18    16    
Haidar                21/11/19    25
```

Tsadok is up.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 11, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok, would like to climb up to the barge.  Would he be able to do this via the walls and jump to the barge?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2010)

[sblock=MikeL]Sorry it took me so long to get back to you on this - here's what I've come up with:

You can attempt to climb the wall and jump to the barge, but it'll be difficult and dangerous - 

Haidar will get an Attack of Opportunity as you leave the square you're in because he threatens it. (An Acrobatics check (DC 25) would avoid this).
The DC of the climb will be 15, and while you're climbing you'll be reduced to ¼ speed.
The DC of the jump will be 25 due to the 10' distance, lack of a running start and the difficulty of leaping from your position clinging to a vertical surface.

HOWEVER - this seems like a cool move. If you want to use a Hero Point I'll allow Tsadok to automatically succeed in all of his checks and we'll say he does something like a backwards roll to get away from Haidar, turns that into a leap to the wall and a bounce to the barge (a-la Jackie Chan).

That would be a Move action, leaving him with a Standard action to do something else.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 12, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Now how can I turn down an offer like that?  Yes, use the hero point.

Before I do anything else, does the barge seem steady?  I have this vision in my head of it moving to and from and possibly being affected by Tsadok's weight as in tipping to the side he is on.

Being up here, can he reach Haider?  The idea of climbing up here would be to allow sneak attacks and still protect himself somewhat.  If he can not reach his foe, he will use the ring of feather falling to come down and get at least one sneak attack.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]The barge looks safe to Tsadok (his will save allows you to control his actions in spite of the Confusion spell in the mist, but the hallucinations are still active). It will sway beneath him but only for descriptive effect.

You won't be able to sneak attack from the barge, but using the Ring of Feather Falling as you describe would be a great way to get to flanking position by landing in A4 (so that Haidar is directly between Tsadok and Aodhán). Looks like he'd have enough movement left after landing on the barge to add a somersault to the ground as part of his Move action.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 12, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]The barge looks safe to Tsadok (his will save allows you to control his actions in spite of the Confusion spell in the mist, but the hallucinations are still active). It will sway beneath him but only for descriptive effect.
> 
> You won't be able to sneak attack from the barge, but using the Ring of Feather Falling as you describe would be a great way to get to flanking position by landing in A4 (so that Haidar is directly between Tsadok and Aodhán). Looks like he'd have enough movement left after landing on the barge to add a somersault to the ground as part of his Move action.[/sblock]




So Tsadok would be able to do all the described moves in one action and still attack?  Wow!!!  That seems to good to be true.

flanking attack after falling from barge (1d20+6=9)

Crap...  all for not.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> So Tsadok would be able to do all the described moves in one action and still attack?  Wow!!!  That seems to good to be true.
> 
> flanking attack after falling from barge (1d20+6=9)
> 
> Crap...  all for not.




[sblock=OOC]I was afraid that was gonna happen. At least it LOOKED really cool and heroic . And until Haidar moves you and Aodhán have him flanked . . .

All of his actions other than the attack are considered Move actions. He moved one square to the wall (plus ½ square for the vertical distance), then one square to the barge (plus ½ square for the vertical distance), one square across the barge, then a couple of squares to drop back down. Just within his 30' (6 square) movement.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=MikeL]Sorry it took me so long to get back to you on this - here's what I've come up with:
> 
> You can attempt to climb the wall and jump to the barge, but it'll be difficult and dangerous -
> 
> ...





its a game of wushi!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2010)

OOC: Aodhán's up, and I'll resolve the round.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Keeland screams and a wet crunching sounds as he smacks his forehead against the cave floor.




OOC: Its gonna be a cold day in hell before I invite you to npc my character again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2010)

OOC: I was afraid you might feel that way . . .


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2010)

Aodhán attempts to call on Lonrach to fill their newfound enemy's mind with fear over attacking them without precedent. 

[sblock=ooc]
Cause Fear - Will save DC 16, frightened if fail (1d4 rds), shaken if succeed (for 1 round). [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2010)

Javelins and Darts of Acid flying all around him and folks leaping about and trying to hit him from behind seem to have the former Falcon Emir off balance. His eyes widen in momentary panic as Aodhán's fearsome visage looms from the mist in front of him, but shakes his mighty head and launches a vicious counter attack with tooth and dagger. The Abhác proves more nimble than he looks, and just manages to dodge both attacks.

[sblock=The Breath of Nethys]The mists act as a specialized _Confusion_ spell. Those in the mist must make a DC15 Will Save at the beginning of each round. Success means you act as you wish, failure means you are under the effect of the _Confusion_ spell for that round. If you fail your save, please roll d%:


```
[U]d% 	Behavior[/U]
01 – 25	Act normally 	 
26 – 50	Do nothing but babble incoherently 	 
51 – 75	Deal 1d8 points of damage + Str modifier to self 	 
	with item in hand 	 
76 –100	Attack nearest creature (for this purpose, a 	 
	familiar counts as part of the subject’s self)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Houwlou's up!


```
[U]Character    HP       AC T  FF   CMD    Condition    Acting[/U]
Tsadok       26/26    15/13/12    18                 You're Up
Aodhán       36/36    20/12/18    16                 
Haidar                21/11/19    25    Shaken       
Houwlou      34/36    15/13/12    17                 
Harnry       28/28    14/12/12    14                 
Keeland      15/26    16/13/13    16    Confused
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

From his position of relative safety from nasty clouds and suchlike, Houwlou flings another javelin at the geezer. flinging javelin (1d20+4=17, 1d6+3=9)  Houwlou thinks he might have hit, but the way the man was turned when the Wolfkin flung the javelin, he's not quite sure.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 15, 2010)

*OOC:*


 something wierd id going on. I cannot see any of the most resent spoiler blocks unless i hit quote to see the base text. I see H is up from this, so here we go! 







1d20+3=15

this is actually an 11 as he is firing into this wushi combat scene.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2010)

OOC: What's he firing exactly? I'll try copying the spoilers to this post. Edit: Didn't work. I'll try something else later . . 

Keeland is now up.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2010)

OOC:  That's severely HINKY!  Houwlou's stat-block sblock thingy works just fine, as does DeWar's Character Sheet sblock, but the ones in Mowgli's last DM post don't work at all for me.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2010)

*Keeland*

OOC: Something weird is going on, I can't open 'The Breath of Nethys' or 'combat' blocks in your post Mowgli. I was able to earlier. I tried in IE and Firefox. So I have no idea what a 33 means...
Will save (1d20+5=7)
Percentile roll for effect (1d100=33)


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 18/26     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05
  Per: +10                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 02       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Longbow)        +7        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (4/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2010)

OOC:

Not sure what's going on with these spoilers, but I'll try rebuilding them from the ground up and see what I can do. It'll be a bit. (I just tried putting this in a spoiler and it did not work either.)

In the meantime, 33% means Keeland sits and babbles incoherently. Tsadok's up . . .


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2010)

...


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2010)

will save (1d20+4=18)

Tsadok again tries to flank his opponent  !!!

attack roll (1d20+6=7)

OOC - Interesting problem with the sblocks, I couldn't open the map earlier.

This is gonna be a tough fight since we have to make two successes to even hit him, like the bugbears.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2010)

OOC:

And that just leaves Aodhán!

(Yep, this should be the toughest fight you guys have had so far.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 16, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: What's he firing exactly? I'll try copying the spoilers to this post. Edit: Didn't work. I'll try something else later . .
> 
> Keeland is now up.




sorry, didn't mention that he was trying another acid dart


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2010)

Aodhán battles through the fog, but his blows are clumsy as his mind is fighting another battle against the effects and he can't manage to land his axe.

[sblock=ooc]
will save (1d20+8=14) Ba! just misses again! Damnable IC....  Oh ...wait is this considered a spell, or spell-like ability for the purposes of Aodhan's Hardy racial quality "Dwarves receive a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison, spells, and spell-like abilities". If it is I make the save, if not I fail (and results below). Makes save

Move: 
Standard: attack the bad guy - melee attack with flanking (1d20+7=11, 1d10+2=4) nope....

[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 36/36     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 02       CMB: 04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +5        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +4        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day)

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * Bless
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Cause Fear[/s]
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil

    Second Level (3+1)
    *
    *
    *
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2010)

*Keeland*

Keeland continues to sit on the floor. He rubs his forehead absently as he babbles. "You know I took a barge trip one time. I was just a lad really. We had some lovely fish as I remember. I seem to have a bit of a headache, maybe some willow bark tea. This barge is much nicer of course. Oh look a kitty. Here kitty kitty, I'll bet you'd like some lovely fish wouldn't you. And then the guards came barging in mind you I was scared, but I was just a lad really. Did I say that already? And then they took the man my father was going to work for. I think he was a spy or something. That tavern had the best fish though. Really tasty local peppers they cooked it with. Some tea would be nice with that. I hear that willow bark tea is good for fevers and headaches too. I seem to have a bit of a headache today..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2010)

OOC:

Very !  "You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to Scotley again."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 16, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC:
> 
> Very !  "You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to Scotley again."



dang. ditto on that message


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2010)

Keeland's mad mutterings form a macabre backdrop to the madly swirling mists as the fight rages. Houwlou and Harnry do what they can from the cavern entrance but it's difficult for them to see the effect - if any - of their strikes. Tsadok and Aodhán both make desperate attacks but Haidar twists and lunges, easily evading their blows.

Screaming in rage, the huge were-leopard snaps wildly at Tsadok. The nimble young man jerks his head back just in time; the powerful jaws snap and Haidar's teeth make a frightful clicking sound as they just miss taking off a piece of his face.

Aodhán's not so quick, perhaps counting on his armor more than he should. Even as he's snapping at Tsadok Haidar extends his arm in a vicious punch, sinking his katar deep into the Abhác's side. Aodhán's eyes widen in pain as the dagger's magic manifests; it feels as though the claws of a great cat are raking the flesh around the blade. Blood sprays as Haidar jerks the katar free.

*OOC*

*The Breath of Nethys*

The mists act as a specialized _Confusion_ spell. Those in the mist must make a DC15 Will Save at the beginning of each round. Success means you act as you wish, failure means you are under the effect of the _Confusion_ spell for that round. If you fail your save, please roll d%:


```
[U]d% 	Behavior[/U]
01 – 25	Act normally 	 
26 – 50	Do nothing but babble incoherently 	 
51 – 75	Deal 1d8 points of damage + Str modifier to self 	 
	with item in hand 	 
76 –100	Attack nearest creature (for this purpose, a 	 
	familiar counts as part of the subject’s self)
```


All allied attacks missed that round. (Can't copy links to IC from work; they're listed under Character Name Haidar if anyone's interested).

```
[U]Character    HP       AC T  FF   CMD    Condition    Acting[/U]
Tsadok       26/26    15/13/12    18                 
Aodhán       17/36    20/12/18    16                 
Haidar                21/11/19    25                 
Houwlou      34/36    15/13/12    17                 You're Up!
Harnry       28/28    14/12/12    14                 
Keeland      15/26    16/13/13    16    Confused
```


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2010)

*Keeland*

OOC: Will Save (1d20+5=9)
Percentile roll (1d100=49)

"Well Aodhán I didn't realize you were a performer. Pulling those red scarves from your sleeve. Quite the prestidigitator aren't you? Or did you hurt yourself, oh dear." He pauses and looks up at the Houwlou near the cavern entrance. "Houwlou! There's a cat in here. Are you gonna chase it? The mouse was after a piece of cheese, the cat was after the mouse, the dog was after the cat, the goodwife was after the dog and the poor man sat worried that it was after dinner. Some willow bark tea would be nice with dinner. Maybe a fish as well. What say you Tsadok? Say, does your head hurt too? Is that why you jerk it about so? Say, Tsadoc, Say? That's a good one."


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC: Scotley, MAJOR xps for you, if I only could....


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC: Scotley, MAJOR xps for you, if I only could....




OOC: Its the thought that counts.   I am however becoming a little worried that incoherent babbling comes so easy to me.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Its the thought that counts.   I am however becoming a little worried that incoherent babbling comes so easy to me.



OOC:  I wouldn't worry too much about that.  At least you'll be the center of attention in the 'Home.'


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I wouldn't worry too much about that.  At least you'll be the center of attention in the 'Home.'




Houwlou's up . . . (the Party's up, actually)


----------



## renau1g (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC - Have we even hit this guy?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC: Not yet. Time to pull out all the stops . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 17, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Its the thought that counts.   I am however becoming a little worried that incoherent babbling comes so easy to me.



I was starting to get worried about tha, then i realized you are not only a husband, but a father who raised your own children. There can be plenty of incoherent babble to teach you that skill when living in that environment.

Grunting in frustration, Harnrey pulls out a crossbow bolt and speaks word in great force, "tõusu ja lennata tõsi" and the the crosbow bold rises of its won accord straight toward the leperd creature.

1d20+3=9

where it went exactly, Harnrey is not sure as the swirling mists seem to obscure his view somewhat.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2010)

*Tsadok*

will save (1d20+4=16)

attack (1d20+6=22)

Tsadok again tries to position himself so that the werecat is between he and Aodhán.  Seeing the creature damage his new friend brings new vigor to his attack and the powerful young man's sap connects with the werecat's wrist just as it is withdrawing from Aodhán.


damage (1d6+3=9)

sneak attack bonus (1d6=3)

second d6 sneak attack damage roll (1d6=6)

Total non-lethal damage = 18  - Could that be 1/2 his total?  That would be too good to be true.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou thinks, _"My original intention was to withdraw to avoid a fight, but this flippin' geezer's done gone too far, now!"_

The brash Olcán draws his sword and quickly strides forward to, he thinks, strike the feeble old man down in a crumpled heap, attacking with sword and dagger.

[If H needs to make another will save, then: another will save, just in case (1d20+4=7), so I guess he fails miserably and the rest of this post is moot.]

Houwlou's first full attack vs. "Geezer" (1d20+6=16, 1d8+3=11, 1d20+5=12, 1d4+2=4)
Hmm, the 16 (sword) may have hit for 11 damage, but the dagger likely missed with a 12.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2010)

Aodhán coughs up a bit of blood at the enemy's assault, but the pain clears his mind and allows him to focus on the were-creature. "It'll take more than that ya crazy kitty-man" the abhac calls out as suddenly there are two clerics standing close together, the duo moving in perfect harmony, like some kind of bizarre synchronized dancers. 

As Tsadok smashes the enemy with his sap, Aodhán feels renewed vigor, as if Lonrach himself is watching this trickery before his servant. The axe head bites deep into the creature as the cleric returns the vicious attack with his own. "Bah! Now you've tasted a real weapon" Aodhán continues his verbal sparring.

[sblock=ooc]
will save (incl +2 bonus for being a dwarf) (1d20+10=22)

Move: Use Copycat ability (for 3 rounds create a double like Mirror Image spell)
Standard: Attack - melee attack with flanking (1d20+7=17, 1d10+2=11), use a Hero Point to gain +4 to the attack, hitting AC 21 for 11 damage

[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/36     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 02

  BAB: 02       CMB: 04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +5        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +4        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day) - 7 left

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * Bless
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Cause Fear[/s]
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil

    Second Level (3+1)
    *
    *
    *
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2010)

OOC: Just need Keeland's action and I can resolve the round.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2010)

*Keeland*

OOC: Will save (1d20+5=22)

His head suddenly clear, Keeland takes in the situation at a glance and begins to sing a rousing tune. His allies can take heart and find their blows both stronger and more accurate. 

OOC: An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. I don't suppose this breath stuff counts as a charm effect?

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05
  Per: +10                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 02       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Longbow)        +7        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (4/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2010)

*End of the Round - Party's Up!*

Houwlou thinks, _"My original intention was to withdraw to avoid a fight, but this flippin' geezer's done gone too far, now!"_

The brash Olcán draws his sword and quickly strides forward to, he thinks, strike the feeble old man down in a crumpled heap, attacking with sword and dagger.

As he closes with Haidar, the were-leopard lashes out quickly with a clawed hand; the wolf-kin feels the air move across his belly as the wicked claws pass a hair's breadth from his fur.

[sblock=Leif]If you fail your Will Save (made each round) you'll roll d% and look at the table in the 'Breath of Nethys' spoiler for what happens. Still a chance you'll act normally (which in this case is exactly what happened).

Haidar's AC is posted in the 'Combat' stat block, so you'll be able to tell whether or not Houwlou hits.

AoO vs. Houwlou (1d20+6=12)[/sblock]

Grunting in frustration, Harnrey pulls out a crossbow bolt and speaks with great force, "Tõusu ja lennata tõsi!" The the crossbow bolt rises of its own accord and flies straight toward the leopard creature. Where it went exactly, Harnrey is not sure as the swirling mists obscure his view somewhat.

His head suddenly clear, Keeland takes in the situation at a glance and begins to sing a rousing tune. His allies can take heart and find their blows both stronger and more accurate.

The great cat shakes his head in irritation at Keeland's caterwauling; fang's snap as he tries to bite the source of the buzz but he fails to connect.

[sblock=Scotley]Sorry - the Breath is a Compulsion effect, not a Charm. 

Bite vs. Keeland (1d20+6=8)[/sblock]

Tsadok again tries to position himself so that the were-cat is between he and Aodhán.  Seeing the creature damage his new friend brings new vigor to his attack and the powerful young man's sap connects with the werecat's wrist just as it is withdrawing from Aodhán.

Aodhán coughs up a bit of blood at the enemy's assault, but the pain clears his mind and allows him to focus on the were-creature. "It'll take more than that ya crazy kitty-man!" the Abhác calls out as suddenly there are two clerics standing close together, the duo moving in perfect harmony, like some kind of bizarre synchronized dancers. The mad Emir's slit pupiled eyes widen in surprise as he tries a quick lunge with his katar, only to have his target pop like a soap bubble when the point strikes.

[sblock=Ryan]1=Aodhán, 2=Copy Cat (1d2=2)
To Hit (CopyCat) (1d20+10=29)[/sblock]

As Tsadok smashes the enemy with his sap, Aodhán feels renewed vigor, as if Lonrach himself is watching this trickery before his servant. The axe head bites deep into the creature as the cleric returns the vicious attack with his own. "Bah! Now you've tasted a real weapon!" Aodhán continues his verbal sparring.

[sblock=The Breath of Nethys]
The mists act as a specialized _Confusion_ spell. Those in the mist must make a DC15 Will Save at the beginning of each round. Success means you act as you wish, failure means you are under the effect of the _Confusion_ spell for that round. If you fail your save, please roll d%:


```
[U]d% 	Behavior[/U]
01 – 25	Act normally 	 
26 – 50	Do nothing but babble incoherently 	 
51 – 75	Deal 1d8 points of damage + Str modifier to self 	 
	with item in hand 	 
76 –100	Attack nearest creature (for this purpose, a 	 
	familiar counts as part of the subject’s self)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
	
	



```
[U]Character    HP       AC T  FF   CMD    Condition[/U]
Tsadok       26/26    15/13/12    18    
Aodhán       17/36    20/12/18    16    
Haidar      -13/??    21/11/19    25    19 NLDamage
Houwlou      34/36    15/13/12    17    
Harnry       28/28    14/12/12    14    
Keeland      15/26    16/13/13    16
```

Party's Up![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 19, 2010)

*correction*



Mowgli said:


> Houwlou thinks, _"My original intention was to withdraw to avoid a fight, but this flippin' geezer's done gone too far, now!"_
> 
> The brash Olcán draws his sword and quickly strides forward to, he thinks, strike the feeble old man down in a crumpled heap, attacking with sword and dagger.
> 
> ...




OOC - wow!  That post took some time, but nicely formatted.  Point of correction, with Scotley's bonus, the nonletal damage should be 19, I think.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - wow!  That post took time time, but nicely formatted.  Point of correction, with Scotley's bonus, the nonlethal damage should be 19, I think.




OOC: Thanks, Mikey! And good catch - both the Lethal and NL damage have been corrected.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 19, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Thanks, Mikey! And good catch - both the Lethal and NL damage have been corrected.




I think you had the lethal damage right.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> I think you had the lethal damage right.




Nope. (He's taken a point of damage from 'elsewhere' )


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 19, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Nope. (He's taken a point of damage from 'elsewhere' )




Interesting...


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 21, 2010)

*Tsadok*

will save (1d20+4=6)

confusion result (1d100=75)

Mike, 

I'll let you handle this.  At least it should be non-lethal damage.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2010)

OOC: Will Save (1d20+5=8) 
percentile roll (1d100=79)

Keeland, seeing the horrible form come out of the mists at him, shouts in a alarm. He draws his blade and swings (1d20+4=21) with all his might. He is startled as the blade actually hits (1d8+2=5) something. 

OOC: Roll is actually a 22, forgot my own bonus. Note the bonus will continue for three rounds after he stopped singing.


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

H's (somewhat belated) will save: Will save and percentile roll (1d20+4=22, 1d100=56)

Thankfully, H made his will save (I hope), so I guess the d100 roll doesn't matter?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2010)

Leif said:


> H's (somewhat belated) will save: Will save and percentile roll (1d20+4=22, 1d100=56)
> 
> Thankfully, H made his will save (I hope), so I guess the d100 roll doesn't matter?




Keerekt!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 23, 2010)

Aodhán continues to battle against the mists that were slowly but surely overcoming the will of his allies. The cleric again makes a duplicate of himself to help ward against the onslaught of the foe. 

He grips the axe tight, hoping to put down the Emir, but his blow is weak and inaccurate.

[sblock=ooc]
will save (1d20+10=27)

Move: Use Copycat ability (for 3 rounds create a double like Mirror Image spell) - again
Standard: Attack - melee attack with flanking (1d20+7=17, 1d10+2=3) forgot Keeland's bonus so 18 AC for all of 4 damage.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/36     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 02

  BAB: 02       CMB: 04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +5        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +4        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day) - 8 left

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * Bless
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Cause Fear[/s]
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil

    Second Level (3+1)
    *
    *
    *
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2010)

OOC: Houwlou and Harnry and I can wrap the round.


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou attacks the man again.
next full attack (1d20+6=20, 1d8+3=4, 1d20+5=7, 1d4+2=6)

Houwlou's aim is true with his sword, but his blow is anemic, prompting yet another stream of foul invective from the Olcán.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2010)

Harnrey call forth the elemts that he is so familiar with as a gree dart shaped glob of acid forms and shoots toward the were leapord

Ranged touch attack:
1d20+3=21

minus 4 for shooting into melee and it is a 17 to hit

1d6+1=7


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2010)

Tsadok sees another snarling form through the mists. In a moment of clear lucidity he rushes to confront this new foe! Claws rend the air through the space he vacates, and he smacks the new threat soundly on the head . . .

Houwlou attacks Haidar again with sword and dagger. His sword arm is true but the blow anemic; he misses with his knife. The wolf-man's eyes widen as he sees the cut close even as his sword passes through. Before he can recover from his shock an anvil lands squarely on his crown, leaving the young Olcán reeling but still capable; then he feels steel pierce his side even as Keeland shouts in alarm.

[sblock=Leif]AC is 21, so Keeland's Bardic Song gave you the hit this time . . . 

Unfortunately, you're closest to both Keeland and Tsadok - and to the confused mind a bipedal wolf apparently looks a _lot_ like a bipedal leopard. Tsadok hits _hard_ - luckily he failed to confirm his crit. Keeland's longsword takes you in the side.[/sblock]

Harnrey calls forth the elements that he is so familiar with; a green dart shaped glob of acid forms and shoots toward the were-leopard, striking him squarely in the chest. Fur and flesh sizzle, but Haidar is un-slowed.

Aodhán continues to battle against the mists that are slowly but surely overcoming the will of his allies. The cleric again makes a duplicate of himself to help ward against the onslaught of the foe.

He grips the axe tight, hoping to put down the Emir, but his blow is weak and inaccurate.

Haidar takes advantage of the mercenaries' confusion, biting Tsadok viciously and stabbing his katar deep into Keeland's gut.

[sblock=Damage vs. Tsadok/Keeland]Damage (2d6+3=7 vs. Tsadok, 1d4+8=9 vs. Keeland).

I need a DC 15 Fortitude save for Tsadok.[/sblock]

[sblock=The Breath of Nethys]
The mists act as a specialized _Confusion_ spell. Those in the mist must make a DC15 Will Save at the beginning of each round. Success means you act as you wish, failure means you are under the effect of the _Confusion_ spell for that round. If you fail your save, please roll d%:


```
[U]d% 	Behavior[/U]
01 – 25	Act normally 	 
26 – 50	Do nothing but babble incoherently 	 
51 – 75	Deal 1d8 points of damage + Str modifier to self 	 
	with item in hand 	 
76 –100	Attack nearest creature (for this purpose, a 	 
	familiar counts as part of the subject’s self)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
	
	



```
[U]Character    HP       AC T  FF   CMD    Condition[/U]
Tsadok       19/26    15/13/12    18    
Aodhán       17/36    20/12/18    16    
Haidar      -30/??    21/11/19    25    19 NLDamage
Houwlou      29/36    15/13/12    17     9 NLDamage
Harnry       28/28    14/12/12    14    
Keeland       6/26    16/13/13    16
```

Party's Up![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Cheez, Leweez guys!  I'm on YOUR side!  Give a wolf a break, wouldya?  And by the way, Tsadok, crown me with that freakin anvil again and it's your a$$!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 29/36     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry buddy!  Wish that hit would have been on the meanie!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2010)

hARNREY ONCE AGAIN TAKES CAREFUL AIM AND SHOOTS FORTH ANOTHER GLOB OF ACID

1d20+3=18, 1d6+1=5

shoots int melee at 14 att for ranged touch attack


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 25, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Fortitude save (1d20+3=18) from last round

will save (1d20+4=17)

Tsadok quickly realized from Houwllou's yelp that he has mistaken his commrade for the were cat.  Clearing his head, he again locks on to the correct enemy and bashes him.

attack roll (1d20+7=22)



OOC - I'm assuming Tsadok still has him flanked:

damage rolls (1d6+4=6, 1d6=5, 1d6=4)  = 15 points of non-lethal damage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - I'm assuming Tsadok still has him flanked:




OOC: He moved to attack Houwlou, but he can take a 5' step to return to a flanking position with Aodhán. I'll assume he does so.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 25, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: He moved to attack Houwlou, but he can take a 5' step to return to a flanking position with Aodhán. I'll assume he does so.




Yes, please.  Tsadok moves the 5' in order to again flank.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2010)

OOC: Will Save (1d20+5=25)

The pain of the wound clears Keeland's head completely. He steps back and lets his sword clatter to the floor. Pulling bow and arrow he brings Tempest (1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=15) into action. One of the brace of arrows he unleashes finds the mark (1d8+3=10). 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 6/26     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05
  Per: +10                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 02       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Longbow)        +7        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (4/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

OOC:  Not sure if it's my turn, but I"m posting an action at Mikey's insistence.

Houwlou attacks again:
1d20+6=8, 1d8+3=7, 1d20+5=15, 1d4+2=4

OOC: Looks like Big Bad H Wolfie missed this round. 
Unless the dagger hit for 4hp? 

EDIT:  Duh, I forgot to add the bonus for Keeland's song.  Don't guess it really matters for me this time, though, but it does make the dagger attack a 16.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2010)

Aodhán's head continues to clear as he shrugs off the mists effects again. The cleric slams his axe into the beasts flank, Keeland's lingering song filling his heart with resolve. 

"C'mon! We almost got this guy" he shouts to his allies. 

[sblock=ooc]
will (1d20+11=20)

Move: shift to flank if necessary
Standard: Attack - flanking attack with keeland's bonus (1d20+8=22, 1d10+3=9) Hits AC 22 for 9 damage.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/36     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 02

  BAB: 02       CMB: 04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +5        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +4        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day) - 6 left

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * Bless
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Cause Fear[/s]
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil

    Second Level (3+1)
    *
    *
    *
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2010)

Keeland's lingering song fills Aodhán's heart with resolve. "C'mon! We almost got this guy" he shouts to his allies.

Harnrey once again takes careful aim and shoots forth a glob of acid. Haidar flinches away from the spatter of acid against rock; his flinch takes him just out of reach of Houwlou's seeking sword and dagger but puts him squarely in line with Aodhán's axe.

The pain of the wound clears Keeland's head completely. He steps back and lets his sword clatter to the floor. Pulling bow and arrow he brings Tempest (1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=15) into action. One of the brace of arrows he unleashes finds the mark (1d8+3=10).

The mad Emir roars in rage and sets his gaze on Aodhán. The Abhác sees his imminent death in Haidar's eyes as the toothy maw opens and the katar is drawn back . . . and then the beast grunts and collapses bonelessly to the floor. Tsadok's muscular form replaces Haidar's in Aodhán's view, sap raised for another blow in case the last didn't put Haidar out of the fight.

[sblock=OOC]Haidar's lying on the ground at Tsadok's feet. Fight's over.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 30, 2010)

"Phew....that was a close one, I thought I was going to see Lonrach before I'd got a chance to complete my quest. Thank you Tsadok" Aodhán says, his axe dipping to the floor.

[sblock=OOC]
Is the mist-effect still active? [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"RRrrr, yeah, thanks.  That was really no fun at all."  Houwlou wipes his blades on the clothing of the fallen geezer.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 30, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok quickly puts away his sap and checks the form on the floor for signs of life.  He will also say a prayer to Sarenrae thanking her for allowing him to serve another day.

OOC - What form is the creature now?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2010)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Is the mist-effect still active? [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]The mist effect is still active, so you'll need to make your will saves each round. It will continue to affect Aodhán, Keeland and Tsadok for the next three rounds. Houwlou will be vulnerable for the next 27 rounds or so. Harnry remains outside the effect for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Tsadok quickly puts away his sap and checks the form on the floor for signs of life.  He will also say a prayer to Sarenrae thanking her for allowing him to serve another day.
> 
> OOC - What form is the creature now?




On falling, Haidar reverts back to his human form. Though he appears grievously wounded he is still alive - just unconscious. His wounds begin to knit themselves closed even as Tsadok checks him.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 30, 2010)

*Tsadok*

I'm assuming he is still alive?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> I'm assuming he is still alive?




 See below - I was editing my post even as you were questioning.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 30, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok finds he is still alive just unconscious.  As quickly as he realizes this he also see's the mans wounds quickly healing and says, "We need to get him bound quickly, he is only unconscious and I fear it will not be long before he is again kicking our butts."

With this Tsadok will begin looking through his bag for some rope.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 19/26     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 02

  BAB: 02       CMB:+05     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2010)

*Keeland*

Putting away his weapons, Keeland steps out of the mists. "Yes, bind him quickly, I am very nearly done for. That was a fight we'll not soon forget."  He shudders a little and examines his wounds. Shaking his head he asks, "I've but one cure spell left today. Who has suffered most?"


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 31, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"Please everyone put away your weapons, at least that way if the mist forces us to attack each other, it will be bare handed."

Tsadok quickly begins tying him.  Binding his wrists and ankles together and lying him on his side.  Once bound he will carry the werecat from the mists.

To Keeland's question, "It looks to me you should heal yourself first, an unconscious healer is not a very useful one."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2010)

OOC: Does Tsadok have rope?  Haidar's beginning to stir . . .


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Howlou has rope!  Now where did he leave Puddin'?

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 31, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - Backing up time since Tsadok does not carry rope.  

When Tsadok realizes the werecat is unconscious and sees its wounds healing at an accelerated rate, he calls out to his companions, "We need to get this guy tied up fast.  Does anyone have any rope they can toss me.  If not we need to quickly leave this room."


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Why don't we just slit the bugger's throat?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2010)

"Can you pull him out of the msits?", as ks harnrey as he searches for rope.









*OOC:*


 I can't believe it, he has no rope.


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Howlou puts a paw to his mouth and call out, "Heeeeere, Puddin'!"

[sblock]Hey, it's worth a shot![/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Why don't we just slit the bugger's throat?"




"I must say I am not averse to such an act given the danger of the foe and his obvious willingness to try and kill us."


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Well I'd say he more than earned it.  In my opinion, the good, free peoples of the world would sleep much safer at night if he was eliminated once and for all."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 1, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok removes his shirt and tears it into fabric strips which he will use to bind the man's wrists and feet and gag his mouth.  As he is doing so he says to his friends in a thoroughly disgusted tone, "Thanks Houwlou, now I don't feel the least bit guilty for clobbering you on the head."  Now looking at Keeland and Houwlou both, "Why in the world would you take a defenseless being's life?  Everything in this world has a right to live."  (Binding the werecat's hands)  "Good can not exist without evil and it is our duty to replace evil where we can.  This man clearly has no control over his change.  I brought it on because I mistook his inane ramblings of what must have been the curse on him, thinking he was cursing us."  (binding the feet now).  "If you insist on taking his life you will have to go through me first."  (now placing a gag in the man's mouth).  Tsadok stand over the man with a defiant look on his face.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 19/26     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 02

  BAB: 02       CMB:+05     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*



mleibrock said:


> "If you insist on taking his life you will have to go through me first."  (now placing a gag in the man's mouth).  Tsadok stand over the man with a defiant look on his face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2010)

"Tsadok, I have no quarrel with you. But I also lack the ability to forgive one who very nearly killed me with such ease. I respect the right of others to live, but not at the cost of my own life. If he gets free and sets upon me or you or any of the others again, I will do my very best to end his cursed life. I suggest you keep him on a short leash. I offered him nothing but friendly companionship and now I am covered in my own blood. We have offered you friendship and companionship as well. Will your beliefs end up leading to the death of one of us? As a mercenary company we are paid to risk our lives and we do that because we can count on each other. Consider well the peril of your actions."


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou bares his teeth slightly toward Tsadok and moves to stand near Keeland in a clear show of support for his friend's words. "I second those sentiments."
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 1, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Keeland's word strike deep with Tsadok.  He knows he is not a mercenary, but with the group he has found acceptance.  Confused, he attempts to lift the man and carry him from the mist.

OOC - Mike, Ill let you roll for the mists, I'm unsure how long tying him would take.  I may end up attacking myself or the werecat again, who knows but Tsadok is unarmed currently.


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou will quickly move to assist Tsadok with his burden.  "No hard feelings, I hope, but we have to make sure that you look out for us as much as you do yourself, that's all."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 1, 2010)

As the individuals are discussing, the Abhac pulls out his hempen rope and hands it to Tsadok, "Am I the only one who came prepared?" he sighs, shaking his head. 

[sblock=ooc]
I didn't see anyone actually give the rope. [/sblock]

"Hey! Whoa! What's this all about? Are the mists affecting everyone? Let's get this thing bound up first then discuss out beliefs or actions and get the heck outta this mist"  Aodhán says, raising his hands to try and diffuse the situation. He also aids in carrying the load.

[sblock=save]
vwill (1d20+10=16) just makes it I think [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Oh, I'm prepared, alright," Houwlou looks hurt, or maybe offended, it's hard to tell which, "I'm just not used to being so far away from my precious Puddin' for so long, that's all."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2010)

Haidar begins to come to as Tsadok is binding him. He struggles feebly, but though he is rapidly growing stronger he is unable to break free before the strapping young rogue gets him securely tied.

Still in his (fully) human form, he begins thrashing as you carry him back to the anxiously waiting Harnry and the cleaner air of the passage back East.

You make it without incident, and a moment in the mist-free air is enough to clear your heads.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2010)

"I told you guys what would happen if you wnet into the mists. something bad. Now look at you all. And does any one know who this is?" asks harnrey in a minor fit of frustration.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Your advice was sound this time. I shall avoid the mists in the future," notes a sorely wounded Keeland.


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*



Scotley said:


> "Your advice was sound this time. I shall avoid the mists in the future," notes a sorely wounded Keeland.



"If you'll remember, my advice was for us all to avoid this whole area." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Indeed, how do I keep getting into such distress when surrounded by such wisdom? The fool I must be."


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*



Scotley said:


> "Indeed, how do I keep getting into such distress when surrounded by such wisdom? The fool I must be."



"I wasn't going to say anything, bu-u-u-t-t-t-t...." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2010)

*AHEM!*  Harnrey gives Houlou a sidelong glance and says, "I think we need to figure put what to do with the cat-man"


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*



Scott DeWar said:


> *AHEM!*  Harnrey gives Houlou a sidelong glance and says, "I think we need to figure put what to do with the cat-man"



"Oh, I _knew_ just what to do with him.  But Tsadok intervened on Puss's behalf, drat the luck.  But what else did you have in mind that we can get away with, eh?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 3, 2010)

OOC - Mike, 

Once catman is all tied up, Tsadok wants to wait for him to come to to see if his speech makes any more sense now that he is out the mists.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2010)

[sblock=RE: Waiting]He's conscious, but he's got a piece of Tsadok's sweaty, grimy shirt stuck in his mouth so he's gonna have a hard time making himself understood right now . . . 

Will y'all squat here in the tunnel and take care of business, head back to the last place there's a little more space, carry him through the mists and see what's on the other side (assuming there is another side), or do something else entirely?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"I should probably go back and check on Puddin' anyway.  Why don't we pull back some and re-group?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2010)

*Keeland*

"I'm spent. I strongly suggest we tend to our wounds and take a rest before exploring any further."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2010)

"Rest might be good as I could use the chance to clear my mind. I need to re-study my spells any way."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 3, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - I think right now we are gonna squat in the tunnel and discuss.  

"I don't have any problems leaving for some rest and healing especially seeing as how Keeland's wounds look pretty bad.  Do you guys have a problem if I remove the gag from catman's mouth?  I'm wondering about his mental condition and am curious if his delusions were caused by the mist or something else.  He might have some other information we might find beneficial."


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"YES!  I mind, Tsadok!  We already know that he can cast spells, so allowing him to vocalize may subject us to untold mischief."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2010)

"What spell did he cast?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"How should I know?  You're supposedly the _wizard_ in this band of misfits!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 4, 2010)

*Keeland*

As the others consider the disposition of the prisoner, Keeland goes a little aside by himself and casts his remaining spell of the day to Cure (1d8+2=7) the most grievous of his wounds. He smiles to himself as he considers that he still looks rather like something the cat dragged in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2010)

*sigh*
"_*I*_ never witnessed the action, so _*I*_ don't know."


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou releases an exasperated sigh, "Oh very well, then, it must have been some sort of enchantment, because he was talking to us like a friendly old grandfather-figure one minute, and all hell was breaking loose the next minute.  I definitely felt something ...._foreign_... knocking at the doors to my brain.  Anyway, my  _point_ was that we certainly don't want him to be able to speak to us so that he can work more of his foul enchantments upon us, so I say we leave the gag where it belongs -- firmly thrust into his mouth."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 30/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2010)

Haidar has given up his struggles against his bonds, and is now lying still. He is most definitely awake and alert, his eyes following each speaker in the conversation.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 5, 2010)

*Tsadok*

"He seems much more with it to me now, see how he follows our conversation?  I think the mists affected him like it did us but he was in there for so much longer.  But I will respect your cautiousness."  Looking to Houwlou, "How would you to proceed with him?  I'm sure he has some information that might be valuable to us."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 5, 2010)

Aodhán listens as the others discuss how to deal with the prisoner when he suddenly remembers his healing powers as Keeland casts a spell. He grabs the holy symbol and suddenly a wave of healing energy washes over everyone healing some of their wounds, while another follows it and provides further relief from the pain.

"So, you guys feeling better about seeing what's past the mists after we're done dealing with our good friend here?" the Abhac says jovially, apparently satisfied he could aid the group as he concentrates on his minor spells to clean up any tears to his clothing from the lycanthrope's attacks.

[sblock=ooc]
So...apparently I've still got most of my level 1 spells for healing + all of my channel energy abilities. It heals for 2d6. 

Channel Energy x 2 (2d6=9, 2d6=9) Aodhan uses 2 uses of Channel Energy, everyone within the burst regaining 18 hp. Is anyone still banged up.

Using Mending to repair any damage to his (and anyone else who wants it) clothing.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 35/36     AC: 20   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 18
 Init: +02    ST(F):+05   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+08
  Per: +05                        HERO Points: 02
Channel Energy: 4/6

  BAB: 02       CMB: 04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Dwarven WarAxe          +5        1d10+2         20/x3     +3 Damage (2H)
Javelin                 +4        1d6 +2         20/x2     

Domain Powers:
    Travel                                Trickery
    * Agile Feet (8x/Day)                 * Copy Cat (1 Rnd/Lvl, 8x/Day) - 6 left

Spells:
    Orisons (4)                           First Level (4+1)
    * Create Water                        * Bless
    * Detect Magic                        * [s]Cause Fear[/s]
    * Light                               * Longstrider (Domain Spell)
    * Mending                             * Lonrach's Favor
                                          * Protection from Evil

    Second Level (3+1)
    *
    *
    *
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*



mleibrock said:


> Looking to Houwlou, "How would you to proceed with him?  I'm sure he has some information that might be valuable to us."



"I don't know, but what I do know is that I'm not comfortable with trusting him just yet.  Can we wait a bit to make this decision?"
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=renau1g]Thanks for the healing.  "Good cleric, nice cleric!" *Houlou pats the healer on the head*[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2010)

Lonrach's healing energy pours out over the party, leaving everyone feeling much refreshed (OOC: I have everyone at max HP other than Aodhán himself, who's down one).


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 5, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> Lonrach's healing energy pours out over the party, leaving everyone feeling much refreshed (OOC: I have everyone at max HP other than Aodhán himself, who's down one).




How are Haider's wounds?  This wouldn't heal him as well would it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2010)

*OOC:*


 heals all flesh unless there is that slective healing feat with the healer 







"Does anyone know who he is? he may be cursed, but he is still a person, you know."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2010)

Between his extraordinarily rapid healing rate and Aodhan's channeling, Haidar appears to be fully restored. But he was well on his way anyway.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 5, 2010)

"Lonrach favors everyone equally" the cleric says with a smile as Haidar appears hale and healthy once more, "Besides he may be more cooperative in answering questions if he's feeling in tip top shape, so why don't we take that rag out of his mouth?" he adds with a smile.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2010)

*Keeland*

"Very well, let us see what he has to say." He is much more chipper after the healing.

OOC: By the way, what time is it? and what stage of the moon are we under?


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou just gives a disapproving look and withdraws slightly, so that he can still hear what's being said, but is hopefully out of the path of any mayhem/destruction that the prisoner can unleash upon us.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2010)

OOC: Best you can figure, it's early afternoon. The moon is 3/4 full and waning.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 5, 2010)

*Tsadok*

With Houwllou begrudgingly agreeing, Tsadok will remove the gag with his left hand while holding his sap at the ready in his right.

"I'm gonna remove the gag now...we are not your enemies in fact you can see my friend here - motioning to Houwlou - can probably relate to your other self better than most.  We only want to help you if you decide you need it."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2010)

Haidar considers you gravely, eyes lingering on each party member for long moments before replying.

"You attacked me without provocation . . . why should I believe anything you say?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou's hand strays to the hilt of his sword at the man's words, but he says nothing, just thinks, _"We attacked without provocation??  What plane was this old bast*** on?"_

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Best you can figure, it's early afternoon. The moon is 3/4 full and waning.




OOC: Thanks!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 6, 2010)

Aodhán pulls out a pipe from his pack and keeps it in his mouth, but doesn't light it in the interior of the building. He slowly chews on the bone device as he listens to the man and waits for Tsadok to ask his questions.

[sblock=ooc]
He _does_ have a point...Tsadok did try and grapple him 

sense motive (1d20+11=17) to see if he's being honest [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2010)

*Keeland*

The elf's head rises in surprise at this revelation. "An interesting opinion. I rather thought it was the other way around. Admittedly, those mists had me a bit addled, but I'm pretty sure that you started the fight. Now, as victors what would it profit us to lie? And in contravention of your suggestion we are curious to hear what you have to say and might even believe it, despite our feeling that you attacked us."


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou silently congratulates himself, for neither the first nor the last time, surely, on his wisdom in teaming up with a _Bard_ blessed with the gift of both a silver tongue and a seemingly endless supply of BS.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2010)

*Mom, he's touching me! He started it! Did not!*

[sblock=OOC]While Haidar was showing signs of becoming agitated, Tsadok definitely made the first aggressive move.[/sblock]

"Well, the mists don't have me confused. We were having a discussion about the state of affairs in my homeland, and this young fellow clapped a hand over my mouth and wrestled me to the ground! As to why you would lie . . . Why would you come into my home and attack me? I must confess I don't knownthe answers to either of these questions."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2010)

"I might have a bit of clerification on this matter. I was never in the mists so I was never under the effect of the enchantment. I would have to wonder if Tsadok thought you were getting ready to cast a spell , so he errored on the side of caution whereupon you turned into a half leapord half human thing. does that shed any light on the matter?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2010)

"I might have a bit of clarification on this matter. I was never in the mists so I was never under the effect of the enchantment. I would have to wonder if Tsadok thought you were getting ready to cast a spell , so he errored on the side of caution whereupon you turned into a half leopard half human thing. does that shed any light on the matter?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2010)

The beast somehow manages to look both haughty and dignified in spite of being trussed like a hog.

"His motivations are beyond my ability to determine, of course . . . I am no mind-reader! In fact, I am incapable of casting even the simplest of enchantments. Even if I were, it is beside the point. I had offered you no harm. His attack was unprovoked."


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou is thoroughly exasperated with the old man and has grown weary of this pointless conversation.  He makes ready to continue the group's exploration of this place.  "Well, if you gents are _quite_ ready.... I guess we'll have to just deal with the danger of leaving a formidable threat in our rear, unless you want to stay and babysit him Tsadok?"
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 7, 2010)

Aodhán casts a minor detection spell to see if the prisoner carries anything of magical nature. 

[sblock=ooc]
Cast Detect Magic and investigate Haidar for emanations. THoughts are we take his weapons regardless of what we do with him as I don't want him being able to backstab us [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 7, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok has remained quiet, his head hung.  Was all this a result of his poor judgement?  Finally he brings his head up and looks at the man.

"You are a silver-tongued creature gifted with the art of debate.  I believe not what you say.  It is true I may have misjudged your intent but you drew blood first."  Without giving the man time to answer, Tsadok looks at the others in the party and says, "Let's leave him as he is.  I think we should move on through the mists.  May I suggest we pass through, weapons holstered, one at a time so another is not close enough to attack.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou considers..."Hmm, sounds worth a try, Tsadok."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 12, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Is there anything magical on our prisoner oh gravious DM? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2010)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Is there anything magical on our prisoner oh gravious DM? [/sblock]




OOC: Sorry about that - forgot it was my 'turn.'

IC:

Aodhán's study of the man reveals that his chain shirt is magical (faint _Abjuration_), along with his dagger (faint _Evocation_ & _Transmutation_) and the two potion bottles on his person.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 12, 2010)

"Psst, guys, come here a second before we go tromping through the mists." Aodhán says, bringing in the other mercenaries. "Our friend here's got quite the gear on him, a couple potions, his chain shirt, and his dagger are all magic. Even if we can't use them, I'm sure they'd fetch quite the price on the open market. Wanna liberate them?" he says, a twinkle in his eyes at the mention of coin, an uncommon sight from the holy man, but dwarves will be dwarves.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2010)

OOC: Forgot to mention that the dagger is actually a _katar_, or punch dagger.


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*



renau1g said:


> "Psst, guys, come here a second before we go tromping through the mists." Aodhán says, bringing in the other mercenaries. "Our friend here's got quite the gear on him, a couple potions, his chain shirt, and his [katar] are all magic. Even if we can't use them, I'm sure they'd fetch quite the price on the open market. Wanna liberate them?" he says, a twinkle in his eyes at the mention of coin, an uncommon sight from the holy man, but dwarves will be dwarves.



"You'll get no argument from me.  In fact, I shall pretend that this whole conversation never happened.  As long as I get my fair share, that is..." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 12, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Forgot to mention that the dagger is actually a _katar_, or punch dagger.




[sblock=ooc]
Naw, you mentioned it when he was wailing on my poor dwarf. I just know there's no way Aodhan would know what it was called [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 12, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok watches the man's expression as we speak of leaving him tied up and talking his magical possessions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2010)

Harnrey, too, is observing the man.


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou is beginning to become visibly bored. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2010)

*Keeland*

"If we continue beyond the mists today we are going to have to deal with our prisoner first. I'm not sure taking his gear is the best way to secure his cooperation."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2010)

Interestingly, the Emir had seemed somewhat anxious as you were discussing what to do with him. This only became apparent to you as your conversation turned to leaving him tied here - his expression shifted subtly to one of relief.


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"I say that he's Tsadok's problem."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 13, 2010)

"Ok, so if he take his stuff, he'll be less of a threat right? Maybe we let him hang back out in the mists some more, or let our new friend escort him, I don't really care." the dwarf whispers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2010)

Leif said:


> "I say that he's Tsadok's problem."




"And my problem. I don't see how killing him will be much of a cure for the curse he is under."

[







*OOC:*


 Harnrey did hear him speak  of being cursed, right? 







Harnrey looks at him in his eyes and continues, "I would like to know a few things though, like who you are, sir, how long you have been here, what you know of around here. and why you were more content to stay right here rather then away from the flesh eating gnolls out there rather then going beyond the mists."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=ooc] Harnrey did hear him speak  of being cursed, right? [/sblock]




OOC: Yep.



Scott DeWar said:


> Harnrey looks at him in his eyes and continues, "I would like to know a few things though, like who you are, sir, how long you have been here, what you know of around here. and why you were more content to stay right here rather then away from the flesh eating gnolls out there rather then going beyond the mists."




"As I told your friends, I am Haidar Yunan - formerly the Falcon Emir of Ipeq. Why have you accosted me in my home? I wish only to remain here and study the remains of the magic in this place. If I could but understand, I could . . . return to my former position, regain my honor and my family's place."


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Well, then, it seems my misunderstanding of this situation simply knows no bounds!  I will say no more on this matter, but will simply observe and assist as needed."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2010)

*Tsadok*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> "As I told your friends, I am Haidar Yunan - formerly the Falcon Emir of Ipeq. Why have you accosted me in my home? I wish only to remain here and study the remains of the magic in this place. If I could but understand, I could . . . return to my former position, regain my honor and my family's place."




"I am very sorry for misunderstanding for intentions.  You were clearly agitated and your ramblings did not make sense.  I think you were about to change into the beast you also posses.  We have been hired to clear this area and we WILL succeed.  This means your time in this place studying has come to an end.  I will make an offer to help you with what is in my power but now you will need to come with us."

With this Tsadok helps the man to his feet, checks his ties to be sure they are secure and releases the ankle restraints so that he may walk.  He ask again if anyone has a rope.  If not Tsadok will remain behind the man holding the wrist ties which will keep the man bound with his hands behind his back.  With this the Haidar and Tsadok move once again through the mists to the other side.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2010)

ooc - Aodhan offered rope a few pages back.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 15, 2010)

Ooc - sorry.  I must have missed that.  My schedule has been very hectic and I've tried to peek in on the posts but it's amid RL stuff so I probably forgot it.

IC - Tsadok will use the rope to bind his hands and allow the excess to be used as a make shift leash, but from his wrists.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2010)

Aodhan leans back, a scowl on his face as his apparent spoils of victory appear to be stolen from him. 

[sblock=What I think of about our prisoner]






[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2010)

Keeland casts fresh light upon his bow and nocks and arrow, but does not put tension on the string as he nods his readiness to continue. All this talk of prisoners and gear has made him decidedly uncomfortable and he is ready to focus on action again.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 15, 2010)

Harnrey looks to the bound nobleman and says,"My lord Haidar Yunan, Falcon Emir of Ipeq, I regret the need to keep you bound, but the beast we all witnessed you turning into was a frightful sight at the very least.  Please forgive us as we are continuing in our contractual requirements."


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou thinks, _"At last!  Finally we get to go looking for some real action!"_

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2010)

At Tsadok's words, Haidars expression flashes sullen and resentful, then crafty, before settling back into resignation. As you move into the mists, he can be seen testing his bonds. Tsadoks bindings are holding for now . . .

A winding corridor stretches ahead, clouded with phosphorescent gray mist. Statues stand rigidly along the meandering hallway, each clad in the trappings of a powerful mage or priest. Thick tendrils of pearlescent vapor hiss forth from their open mouths, weaving through the air like translucent alien vines before reluctantly dispersing. A susurrus of whispers can faintly be heard from the statues, the sounds of forgotten tongues trapped in time.

[sblock=Harnry, Keeland]The whispers are in both Draconic (which you both know) and Osirian (which Keeland knows). “Who were you?” “What is his task?” “Where is your power?”[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]The effects of the mist once more creep into your mind, causing confusion and disorientation.

        *GM:*  Fortitude Saves (DC 16) all around, please . . .     [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 16, 2010)

fortitude save (1d20+3=22)

OOC - Mike, Haider's mouth does not have the gag any more so he can speak.  Didn't know if that might affect anything.  Also, Tsadok was making a concerted effort to be sincere during his last conversation with the man.

IC - to Haider (in an effort to make him feel a bit more at ease), "Do you know anything more of this place?  Have you ventured many places other than the room you were in."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 15   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +03    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+04
  Per:  08                       HERO Points: 02

  BAB: 02       CMB:+05     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Sap (MW)                +6        1d6+3          20/x2     Non-Lethal
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou's DC 16 Fort Save: (1d20+4=10)


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 16, 2010)

*OOC:*


are we using ic or  the new dice roller?

IC:
1d20+4=6


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 16, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> are we using ic or  the new dice roller?
> ...











*OOC:*




If that is the dice roller, it kinda sucks.  It doesn't give you the result of the roll.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=ooc]are we using ic or  the new dice roller?
> 
> IC:
> 1d20+4=6[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Only if they get it formatted so the graphics don't take up half the screen! There are indications that Morrus is working on just such a thing, but for now I much prefer IC . . .

MikeL - the results of the roll are all the way over on the right.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 16, 2010)

Well that's weird.  I didn't even see it when viewing from my phone.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
save (1d20+5=14) if it's poison +2 to the roll, if it's magic an additional +2 

No time for a real post, stupid work...promotion = lots more expectations...
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2010)

*Keeland*

As he approaches the mists Keeland casts a minor magic by humming a simple tune in hopes of avoiding the mist's effects. "The voices, they are saying, 'Who were you? What is his task? Where is your power?'" announces Keeland for the benefit of those who do no understand the languages spoken. He holds his breath unconsciously as they descend into the mists. Finally, he takes a breath and then he gets a glazed look in his eyes...

OOC: Fort Save (1d20+5=11) Cast resistance for a plus one to the save for all the good it did.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05
  Per: +10                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 02       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Longbow)        +7        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (1/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou suddenly takes an interest in using his dagger to trim his fingernails.  "Hmmm, do-de-do, I wonder what the weather is like in the Kingdom of Rhinocerouses right now?  I hear those horny devils like for it to snow in July.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2010)

Harnrey looks sidelong at Keeland with suspicion in his eyes. he runs through his spells in is head . . .


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2010)

*Keeland*

Suddenly realizing the threat behind him, the tall elf's green eyes flash with rage and he steps back from the danger in the mists and lets fly the ready arrow (1d20+7=25). The shaft is well aimed and strikes (1d8+4=11) true. 

OOC: Intiative (1d20+3=6) just in case we need it. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +03    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+05
  Per: +10                       HERO Points: 03

  BAB: 02       CMB: 03     CMD: 16

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Tempest (Longbow)        +7        1d8+2       19-20/x3     Rng: 110
Longsword                +2        1d8+1       19-20/x2     

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level (1/4)
    * Detect Magic                        * Confusion, Lesser
    * Light                               * Cure Light Wounds
    * Mage Hand                           * Sleep
    * Mending                             * Summon Monster I
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2010)

*OOC:*


  I think initiative is going to be needed first, so here it is  







1d20+2=11

Harnrey is able to perceive the hostile intentions of the archer and is able to get the jump on him!

against a flatfooted Keeland (Harnrey has inititive and no acton done by K as yet in this first round of battle) he hakes a ranged touch attack as a ball of acid forms in his hand and is thrown underhanded as a softball is fast pitched!

1d20+3=15

[sblock=description of spell]
Description (from spell compendium):
An orb of acid about 2 inches across shoots from your palm at its target, dealing 1d8 points of acid damage. You must succeed on a ranged touch attack to hit your target. For every two caster levels beyond 1st, your orb deals an additional 1d8 points of damage: 2d8 at 3rd level, 3d8 at 5th level, 4d8 at 7th level, and the maximum of 5d8 at 9th level or higher.
[/sblock]

Damage:
2d8=4

the acid is weak, but effective.


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Hm, hm, hm.....do de la..."
Having trimmed his nails satisfactorily, Houwlou now sets about cleaning the detritus from beneath them.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2010)

Haidar begins to speak in answer to Tsadok's question, but is immediately interrupted by the violence erupting behind him.

As Houwlou is cleaning his nails and walking, he enters an area of clean air. Head clearing rapidly, he is suddenly aware of the sounds of fighting from behind.

[sblock=OOC]Houwlou's in the clear, along with Haidar and Tsadok. Keeland and Harnry stopped to fight, so will need to make Will saves (DC 15) to overcome the Confusion for one round. Aodhán as well, as the Bard and Wizard are blocking his path.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

"Forsooth!  Methinks I hear the merry martial sounds of fisticuffs, or fencing, or flailing, or five flashers being fubared!"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2010)

1d20+6=17
made it!

Harnrey exits as fast as he can, gasping at the pain of the arrow.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2010)

*Keeland*

OOC: Will save (1d20+5=15)

Keeland's eyes seem to come into focus as he stares at the arrow protruding from his companion. Realizing with mounting horror what has happened he scrambles on out of the mists cursing and apologizing in turn.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]That just leaves Aodhán.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 21, 2010)

Aodhán moves out of the mists.

[sblock=ooc]
will (1d20+8=22)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2010)

Heads all clear (for the moment) the group squeezes into the small space that's clear of the mists and ponders their next actions.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if you can tell from the map, but the tunnel dead ends just to the N/NW of Houwlou.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 22, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Heads all clear (for the moment) the group squeezes into the small space that's clear of the mists and ponders their next actions.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Not sure if you can tell from the map, but the tunnel dead ends just to the N/NW of Houwlou.[/sblock]





[sblock=OOC]Mike, Could you include an updated map when you get a chance?  Are you saying there is nowhere to go from here except back through the mists again?.[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC/Apologies]Sorry about that. I updated the map before I made the post, but then forgot to attach it. It appears that you are indeed at a dead end, and that the only way out is back through the mists.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2010)

"blast it. all that for a dead end. maybe there is a secret door of some kind?" 
dispite the arrow damage he tries to look about.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 22, 2010)

*Tsadok*

At the suggestion Tsadok will also begin actively looking as well.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2010)

Aodhán looks around.

[sblock=ooc]
perception (incl. +2 bonus) (1d20+7=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas, Olcán Ranger 3*

Houwlou just scowls and stares at the dead end.  "Well, sh**!  Let's just get comfy here and wait until the mist dissipates."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Level: Olcán Ranger3
   HP: 32/32     AC: 17   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +01    ST(F):+04  ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 03       CMB: +6     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Longsword (MW)          +6        1d8+3       19-20/x2     +1 TH Gnolls
  Dagger +1             +6        1d4+2       19-20/x2     +3 TH/Damage
Longsword (MW)          +4        1d8+3       19-20/x2        (Undead)
  Longsword             +3        1d8+1       19-20/x2     
Javelin                 +4        1d6+3          20/x2     

                        *+7 & +6 TH if using these alone in primary hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2010)

"I don't think it will dissapate. I looked to be coming from the statues"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2010)

After much jostling and maneuvering in the tight space, Aodhán does indeed find that a section of wall at the end of the corridor looks like it can be raised into the ceiling. However, despite the best efforts of the group you cannot seem to budge it by force.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 23, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok searches further for some kind of triggered switch.  He will also look to Haidar, "Do you know anything about this passage?  Specifically, how to open it?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2010)

Tsadok's search proves fruitless; he finds no evidence of an opening mechanism.

In spite of his bindings, Haidar manages an air of dignity (with a good measure of anger mixed in).

"Tell me why I should help you! You invade my home, attack me unprovoked, and now in spite of my express wishes you will kidnap me and remove me from my best chance to end my curse and regain my position and status in Ipeq."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2010)

Tsadok's search proves fruitless; he finds no evidence of an opening mechanism.

In spite of his bindings, Haidar manages an air of dignity (with a good measure of anger mixed in).

"Tell me why I should help you! You invade my home, attack me unprovoked, and now in spite of my express wishes you will kidnap me and remove me from my best chance to end my curse and regain my position and status in Ipeq."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 23, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok tries to control the building frustration at Haidar's constant blame of Tsadok and the party for the fight.

"Sorry I thought you liked having the gag out of your mouth."  With that, Tsadok will again place the gag in Haidar's mouth.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2010)

*GM:*  New thread is HERE.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


 good bye old thread!


----------

